# Voglio entrambi



## Gimme Shelter (25 Giugno 2013)

Ho 25 anni, ho conosciuto il mio compagno R 3 anni fa appena uscita da una convivenza fallimentare con un uomo molto più grande di me. Quando ho conosciuto R lui era insieme al suo migliore amico L. Inizialmente è nata una simpatia, iniziai a frequentare la loro compagnia, entrambi mi chiedevano di uscire. Decisi di uscire con R e cominciammo una bellissima storia. Io ero più cauta vista la brutta esperienza vissuta precedentemente, ma cedendo alle sue richieste abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme dopo un anno. Andava tutto benissimo, e va ancora tutto benissimo, lui è il mio fidanzato, il mio migliore amico, ci divertiamo, c'è quando ho bisogno di lui, mi ama da morire. Ma.... A letto non siamo mai stati fantastici, ho provato a parlargli di questo problema, ma lui subito si offende e si rifiuta di affrontarlo. Devo premettere una cosa: io R e il suo migliore amico L siamo sempre insieme ( vacanze, uscite, concerti etc...) Una sera casualmente mi trovo sola con L (con cui negli anni si è creata molta complicità) e parlando del più e del meno salta fuori la mia insoddisfazione e frustrazione nei riguardi del sesso con R. Per farla breve un altra sera sotto l'effetto di svariate vodke dopo una serata in discoteca io è L finiamo a letto. È fantastico. Succede altre volte, è sempre più fantastico. Il senso di colpa non è lacerante come avrei potuto pensare, ne da parte mia ne da parte sua. Continuiamo la nostra vita come prima, io però trovando in L quello che mi mancava con R sono meno nervosa e suscettibile. Sia io che L siamo terrorizzati da quello che potrebbe succedere se venissimo scoperti, la nostra vita sarebbe distrutta, ma non possiamo fare a meno di vederci. Ormai sono 4 mesi che va avanti così, io non so che fare. Amo R, lui è l'uomo che vorrei sposare e vorrei fosse il padre dei miei figli, però voglio molto bene anche a L, è il mio amante ma anche il mio amico e confidente. Uno completa l'altro. Uno è la tranquillità e la serenità del focolare domestico, l'altro è passione travolgente e divertimento, sommati sono l'uomo perfetto. Non so se dovrei parlarne con R, rischiando di rovinare 3 vite in una volta sola, troncare con L destabilizzando l'equilibrio dei 3 moschettieri, o cercare di destreggiarmi in questo ménage a trois a oltranza... Scusate se vi ho tediato!!


----------



## The Cheater (25 Giugno 2013)

risponderei volentieri se ci dicessi che tutti e tra avete 19-20 anni

a 25 anni onestamente...uscire tutti insieme, grande amicizia blah blah blah...

...caxxo vi siete laureati? lavorate? non avete pensieri di nessun genere???
carriera? studio? ambizioni???

sembra un film...l'americanata anni 90 con i ragazzetti del college...
...ma per l'appunto dovreste essere un po' più giovani...


----------



## beatl (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ho 25 anni, ho conosciuto il mio compagno R 3 anni fa appena uscita da una convivenza fallimentare con un uomo molto più grande di me. Quando ho conosciuto R lui era insieme al suo migliore amico L. Inizialmente è nata una simpatia, iniziai a frequentare la loro compagnia, entrambi mi chiedevano di uscire. Decisi di uscire con R e cominciammo una bellissima storia. Io ero più cauta vista la brutta esperienza vissuta precedentemente, ma cedendo alle sue richieste abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme dopo un anno. Andava tutto benissimo, e va ancora tutto benissimo, lui è il mio fidanzato, il mio migliore amico, ci divertiamo, c'è quando ho bisogno di lui, mi ama da morire. Ma.... A letto non siamo mai stati fantastici, ho provato a parlargli di questo problema, ma lui subito si offende e si rifiuta di affrontarlo. Devo premettere una cosa: io R e il suo migliore amico L siamo sempre insieme ( vacanze, uscite, concerti etc...) Una sera casualmente mi trovo sola con L (con cui negli anni si è creata molta complicità) e parlando del più e del meno salta fuori la mia insoddisfazione e frustrazione nei riguardi del sesso con R. Per farla breve un altra sera sotto l'effetto di svariate vodke dopo una serata in discoteca io è L finiamo a letto. È fantastico. Succede altre volte, è sempre più fantastico. Il senso di colpa non è lacerante come avrei potuto pensare, ne da parte mia ne da parte sua. Continuiamo la nostra vita come prima, io però trovando in L quello che mi mancava con R sono meno nervosa e suscettibile. Sia io che L siamo terrorizzati da quello che potrebbe succedere se venissimo scoperti, la nostra vita sarebbe distrutta, ma non possiamo fare a meno di vederci. Ormai sono 4 mesi che va avanti così, io non so che fare. Amo R, lui è l'uomo che vorrei sposare e vorrei fosse il padre dei miei figli, però voglio molto bene anche a L, è il mio amante ma anche il mio amico e confidente. Uno completa l'altro. Uno è la tranquillità e la serenità del focolare domestico, l'altro è passione travolgente e divertimento, sommati sono l'uomo perfetto. Non so se dovrei parlarne con R, rischiando di rovinare 3 vite in una volta sola, troncare con L destabilizzando l'equilibrio dei 3 moschettieri, o cercare di destreggiarmi in questo ménage a trois a oltranza... Scusate se vi ho tediato!!



La vita è fatta di scelte, tutto non si può avere


----------



## emme76 (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ho 25 anni, ho conosciuto il mio compagno R 3 anni fa appena uscita da una convivenza fallimentare con un uomo molto più grande di me. Quando ho conosciuto R lui era insieme al suo migliore amico L. Inizialmente è nata una simpatia, iniziai a frequentare la loro compagnia, entrambi mi chiedevano di uscire. Decisi di uscire con R e cominciammo una bellissima storia. Io ero più cauta vista la brutta esperienza vissuta precedentemente, ma cedendo alle sue richieste abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme dopo un anno. Andava tutto benissimo, e va ancora tutto benissimo, lui è il mio fidanzato, il mio migliore amico, ci divertiamo, c'è quando ho bisogno di lui, mi ama da morire. Ma.... A letto non siamo mai stati fantastici, ho provato a parlargli di questo problema, ma lui subito si offende e si rifiuta di affrontarlo. Devo premettere una cosa: io R e il suo migliore amico L siamo sempre insieme ( vacanze, uscite, concerti etc...) Una sera casualmente mi trovo sola con L (con cui negli anni si è creata molta complicità) e parlando del più e del meno salta fuori la mia insoddisfazione e frustrazione nei riguardi del sesso con R. Per farla breve un altra sera sotto l'effetto di svariate vodke dopo una serata in discoteca io è L finiamo a letto. È fantastico. Succede altre volte, è sempre più fantastico. Il senso di colpa non è lacerante come avrei potuto pensare, ne da parte mia ne da parte sua. Continuiamo la nostra vita come prima, io però trovando in L quello che mi mancava con R sono meno nervosa e suscettibile. Sia io che L siamo terrorizzati da quello che potrebbe succedere se venissimo scoperti, la nostra vita sarebbe distrutta, ma non possiamo fare a meno di vederci. Ormai sono 4 mesi che va avanti così, io non so che fare. Amo R, lui è l'uomo che vorrei sposare e vorrei fosse il padre dei miei figli, però voglio molto bene anche a L, è il mio amante ma anche il mio amico e confidente. Uno completa l'altro. Uno è la tranquillità e la serenità del focolare domestico, l'altro è passione travolgente e divertimento, sommati sono l'uomo perfetto. Non so se dovrei parlarne con R, rischiando di rovinare 3 vite in una volta sola, troncare con L destabilizzando l'equilibrio dei 3 moschettieri, o cercare di destreggiarmi in questo ménage a trois a oltranza... Scusate se vi ho tediato!!


raccontare tutto a R è la cosa più insensata che tu possa fare....lo uccideresti così e da come ne parli non se lo merita
per quanto riguarda L non so che dirti, ma un po' ti capisco, certo ora ci sei dentro, dovresti scendere dalla giostra e non è piacevole, vorrai sempre farti un altro giretto....


----------



## emme76 (25 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> La vita è fatta di scelte, tutto non si può avere



mi sto quasi quasi convincendo anche io di questa cosa


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2013)

Suggerimento da una più grande di te e che capisce molto bene la situazione
Molla R. prima che arrivino figli, prima che le cose si complichino.
Lui è un perfetto amico non un compagno, oggi lo tradisci con L domani lo farai con un altro.


----------



## beatl (25 Giugno 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> mi sto quasi quasi convincendo anche io di questa cosa


Eh beh...guarda che secondo me questa piccola "regola" non sbaglia mai


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> risponderei volentieri se ci dicessi che tutti e tra avete 19-20 anni
> 
> a 25 anni onestamente...uscire tutti insieme, grande amicizia blah blah blah...
> 
> ...


Sottoscrivo tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Suggerimento da una più grande di te e che capisce molto bene la situazione
> Molla R. prima che arrivino figli, prima che le cose si complichino.
> Lui è un perfetto amico non un compagno, oggi lo tradisci con L domani lo farai con un altro.


:up:


----------



## Camomilla (25 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> risponderei volentieri se ci dicessi che tutti e tra avete 19-20 anni
> 
> a 25 anni onestamente...uscire tutti insieme, grande amicizia blah blah blah...
> 
> ...


:up: Italian Pie......il seguito di American Pie!!Finirà presto e non si rivedreanno mai più


----------



## Gimme Shelter (25 Giugno 2013)

Io ne ho 25 loro passano entrambi i 30. Siamo tutti laureati e tutti lavoriamo. Cos'è, se una persona non ha 19 anni e lavora non può divertirsi? Tutti e 3 siamo professionalmente soddisfatti, ci piacciono i nostri lavori, quindi il nostro tempo libero ci piace svagarci, non mi sembra un comportamento così assurdo...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Io ne ho 25 loro passano entrambi i 30. Siamo tutti laureati e tutti lavoriamo. Cos'è, se una persona non ha 19 anni e lavora non può divertirsi? Tutti e 3 siamo professionalmente soddisfatti, ci piacciono i nostri lavori, quindi il nostro tempo libero ci piace svagarci, non mi sembra un comportamento così assurdo...


Non vi svagate fate cose da adolescenti da film.


----------



## Gimme Shelter (25 Giugno 2013)

Sarebbero?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Io ne ho 25 loro passano entrambi i 30. Siamo tutti laureati e tutti lavoriamo. Cos'è, se una persona non ha 19 anni e lavora non può divertirsi? Tutti e 3 siamo professionalmente soddisfatti, ci piacciono i nostri lavori, quindi il nostro tempo libero ci piace svagarci, non mi sembra un comportamento così assurdo...


No non lo è per me. Assolutamente.
Ma non costruire un futuro con un uomo se ti manca una parte così importante con lui
L'affetto,la stima per lui resteranno negli anni, perchè sono certa che R è una gran bella persona. Ma non è e non sarà mai l'uomo giusto per te.


----------



## The Cheater (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Io ne ho 25 loro passano entrambi i 30. Siamo tutti laureati e tutti lavoriamo. Cos'è, se una persona non ha 19 anni e lavora non può divertirsi? Tutti e 3 siamo professionalmente soddisfatti, ci piacciono i nostri lavori, quindi il nostro tempo libero ci piace svagarci, non mi sembra un comportamento così assurdo...


io a 30anni ero già sposato

i miei coetanei o lo erano pure, o erano fidanzati e facevano una vita regolare pur divertendosi oppure ancora erano single e scopavano allegramente ma sempre cercando stabilità

30enni che uscivano in 3 perennemente "fortunatamente" non ne ricordo...li avremmo presi per scemetti...

a me è capitato varie volte:
la prima a 16 anni con migliore amico e sua ragazza...mi mollarono perchè non li facevo mai appartare
la seconda io 18 con fidanzata e sua migliore amica...mi mollarono perchè mi volevo sempre appartare
la terza io sempre sui 18-19 con mia fidanzata e mio migliore amico...si appartarono senza me...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Sarebbero?


Uscite a tre e tresca dopo ubriacatura :unhappy:


----------



## Gimme Shelter (25 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io a 30anni ero già sposato
> 
> i miei coetanei o lo erano pure, o erano fidanzati e facevano una vita regolare pur divertendosi oppure ancora erano single e scopavano allegramente ma sempre cercando stabilità
> 
> ...


 Poverino.... Noi usciamo in tanti, noi 3 sempre presenti, e le coppiette evitano di appartarsi dato che ognuno ha una casa. E chi l'ha detto che se esci il sabato con gli amici non sei alla ricerca di stabilità? Dovremmo rinchiuderci in casa frustrati e annoiati?


----------



## Gimme Shelter (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uscite a tre e tresca dopo ubriacatura :unhappy:


Hai ragione... Si beve solo da adolescenti. E solo nei film.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Hai ragione... Si beve solo da adolescenti. E solo nei film.


Continua così. Non fatevi beccare.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uscite a tre e tresca dopo ubriacatura :unhappy:


La tresca dopo ubriacatura ha solo anticipato le cose
Avresti ragione se fosse stato un caso isolato
Ma in questo caso l'acool è servito solo come scusante per iniziare, altrimenti si sarebbero pentiti una volta sobri e sarebbe finita lì
Anch'io comunque come te non bevo e non mi sono mai ubriacata anceh per evitare di trovarmi in situazioni come queste. Odio non avere il controllo di me


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Giugno 2013)

Mi sembra inutile metterla sulla maturità o meno dei protagonisti.

A parte qualunque giudizio, quoto quanto ha scritto Farfalla: se adesso le cose stanno così, R non potrà mai essere l'uomo della vita di Gimme.

Altrimenti, se li vuoi entrambi, devono essere d'accordo entrambi.

Per come stanno le cose, se continuate così sarete di certo beccati prima o poi. Immagina.


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

ma le domande uno non se le dovrebbe fare quando può ancora salvare qualcosa...tipo l'amicizia tra i due?
la frittata è fatta , ormai trovati un S e resetta


----------



## The Cheater (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Poverino.... Noi usciamo in tanti, noi 3 sempre presenti, e le coppiette evitano di appartarsi dato che ognuno ha una casa. E chi l'ha detto che se esci il sabato con gli amici non sei alla ricerca di stabilità? Dovremmo rinchiuderci in casa frustrati e annoiati?


non ti innervosire, ne sentirti accusata da persone che pensi siano noiose che stanno in casa con pigiamone davanti la tv

stai parlando con uno dei più folli del forum, che ha tutto fuorchè una vita regolare e dettata da principi noiosi e bigotti

ti dico solo che a 25 anni (30 decisamente peggio) vivere la tresca a 3 è un po' superato...sopratutto l'amico che vi segue è un po' triste che ancora vi venga dietro senza cercarsi altri svaghi, una ragazza sua, altri amici ecc...

io già odio l'idea di avere il marchio "la coppia che esce sempre con quell'altra coppi"...figuriamoci il "trio perenne"...roba da liceo...gli amici inseparabili...

saresti più normale se ci parlassi di esserti scopata l'amico del fidanzato "punto"...l'amicizia triangolare veramente non si può sentire...


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non ti innervosire, ne sentirti accusata da persone noiose che stanno in cas*a con pigiamone *davanti la tv
> 
> stai parlando con uno dei più folli del forum, che ha tutto fuorchè una vita regolare e dettata da principi noiosi e bigotti
> 
> ...


:sbatti:


----------



## The Cheater (25 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :sbatti:


mi riferivo al suo immaginarci, e avevo corretto il post...

...comunque mi piace il tuo sentirti sempre e comunque chiamata in causa


----------



## Gimme Shelter (25 Giugno 2013)

Scusate è solo colpa mia che sono "un adolescente da american pie" pensare di poter trovare aiuto su uno stupido forum. Speravo che qualcuno che avesse vissuto un esperienza simile avrebbe potuto darmi qualche consiglio, ma a quanto pare, tranne rare eccezioni, ci sono solo lingue avvelenate e frustrate che traggono giovamento nel provocare il prossimo. Pensiero utopico trovare aiuto in un forum. Saluti. E grazie al cazzo.


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi riferivo al suo immaginarci, e avevo corretto il post...
> 
> ...comunque mi piace il tuo sentirti sempre e comunque chiamata in causa


ci credo ....son qui col pigiamone con i cuoricini


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Scusate è solo colpa mia che sono "un adolescente da american pie" pensare di poter trovare aiuto su uno stupido forum. Speravo che qualcuno che avesse vissuto un esperienza simile avrebbe potuto darmi qualche consiglio, ma a quanto pare, tranne rare eccezioni, ci sono solo lingue avvelenate e frustrate che traggono giovamento nel provocare il prossimo. Pensiero utopico trovare aiuto in un forum. Saluti. E grazie al cazzo.



L'aiuto lo trovi se vuoi
Io ti ho scritto per esperienza vissuta e mi hai ignorato
Se vuoi parlarne c'è chi è disposto ad ascoltarti e consigliarti, poi giustamente la vita è tua


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

prego:rotfl:





Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Scusate è solo colpa mia che sono "un adolescente da american pie" pensare di poter trovare aiuto su uno stupido forum. Speravo che qualcuno che avesse vissuto un esperienza simile avrebbe potuto darmi qualche consiglio, ma a quanto pare, tranne rare eccezioni, ci sono solo lingue avvelenate e frustrate che traggono giovamento nel provocare il prossimo. Pensiero utopico trovare aiuto in un forum. Saluti. *E grazie al cazzo*.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non ti innervosire, ne sentirti accusata da persone che pensi siano noiose che stanno in casa con pigiamone davanti la tv
> 
> stai parlando con uno dei più folli del forum, che ha tutto fuorchè una vita regolare e dettata da principi noiosi e bigotti
> 
> ...


ciao Cheat..che Gattuso vi assista....:smile:

io quelle uscite li'le facevo a 20anni...poi stop.
A 30 non esiste uscire in 3.....stasera chiedo lumi alla mia''amica''..30 anni da 10 giorni.penso che ridera'moltissimo..


----------



## Camomilla (25 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sembra inutile metterla sulla maturità o meno dei protagonisti.
> 
> A parte qualunque giudizio, quoto quanto ha scritto Farfalla: se adesso le cose stanno così, R non potrà mai essere l'uomo della vita di Gimme.
> 
> ...


Credo che Gimme farebbe meglio a cercare una terza persona che possieda le caratteristiche che fanno per lei....perchè se anche decidesse tra i due,mancherà sempre qualcosa..


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Credo che Gimme farebbe meglio a cercare una terza persona che possieda le caratteristiche che fanno per lei....perchè se anche decidesse tra i due,mancherà sempre qualcosa..



Yep.


----------



## The Cheater (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Scusate è solo colpa mia che sono "un adolescente da american pie" pensare di poter trovare aiuto su uno stupido forum. Speravo che qualcuno che avesse vissuto un esperienza simile avrebbe potuto darmi qualche consiglio, ma a quanto pare, tranne rare eccezioni, ci sono solo lingue avvelenate e frustrate che traggono giovamento nel provocare il prossimo. Pensiero utopico trovare aiuto in un forum. Saluti. E grazie al cazzo.


vuoi un consiglio???
chiudi questa storia STASERA senza se e senza ma

scoparsi un altro è un problema ma risolvibile...scoparsi l'amico del fidanzato è una stronzata tra le peggiori nella vita di una persona, da parte tua e sua da amico...

se sei un'adolescente da american pie??? SI...se stasera e/o sabato uscirai in maniera naturale con tutti e 3 come sempre lo sei eccome...


----------



## Camomilla (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Scusate è solo colpa mia che sono "un adolescente da american pie" pensare di poter trovare aiuto su uno stupido forum. Speravo che qualcuno che avesse vissuto un esperienza simile avrebbe potuto darmi qualche consiglio, ma a quanto pare, tranne rare eccezioni, ci sono solo lingue avvelenate e frustrate che traggono giovamento nel provocare il prossimo. Pensiero utopico trovare aiuto in un forum. Saluti. E grazie al cazzo.


Scusa tu....il fatto è che quì scriviamo di cose parecchio serie e la tua potrebbe sembrare una cazzata,potrebbe non esserlo e vedrai che se non lo è i commenti cambieranno!


----------



## The Cheater (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Cheat..che Gattuso vi assista....:smile:
> 
> io quelle uscite li'le facevo a 20anni...poi stop.
> A 30 non esiste uscire in 3.....stasera chiedo lumi alla mia''amica''..30 anni da 10 giorni.penso che ridera'moltissimo..


la scelta gattuso mi fa vomitare...mi avvio ad anno sabbatico...


----------



## Gimme Shelter (25 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'aiuto lo trovi se vuoi
> Io ti ho scritto per esperienza vissuta e mi hai ignorato
> Se vuoi parlarne c'è chi è disposto ad ascoltarti e consigliarti, poi giustamente la vita è tua


Per questo ho scritto che ci sono delle eccezioni. Non volevo ignorarti, è che le accuse di immaturità infondata mi hanno fatto imbizzarrire. So che non è bello quello che faccio, ma non tollero venga messa in discussione la nostra amicizia. Ognuno ha esperienze di vita diverse, io non vedo niente di strano nel fatto di continuare a frequentare gli amici di una vita anche dopo i 30 anni.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Per questo ho scritto che ci sono delle eccezioni. Non volevo ignorarti, è che le accuse di immaturità infondata mi hanno fatto imbizzarrire. So che non è bello quello che faccio, ma *non tollero venga messa in discussione la nostra amicizia*. Ognuno ha esperienze di vita diverse, io non vedo niente di strano nel fatto di continuare a frequentare gli amici di una vita anche dopo i 30 anni.



Permetti però...

Sarà R che la metterà eccome in discussione...


----------



## emme76 (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Per questo ho scritto che ci sono delle eccezioni. Non volevo ignorarti, è che le accuse di immaturità infondata mi hanno fatto imbizzarrire. So che non è bello quello che faccio, ma non tollero venga messa in discussione la nostra amicizia. Ognuno ha esperienze di vita diverse, io non vedo niente di strano nel fatto di* continuare a frequentare gli amici di una vita anche dopo i 30 anni*.



il problema non è continuare a frequentare gli amici di una vita anche dopo i 30 anni o le uscite a 3, il problema secondo me è che tu vai a letto con due uomini che sono molto amici, ed uscite tutti e 3 insieme.
Più che il tradimento fra uomo e donna, qua c'è il tradimento di un'amicizia (di L nei confronti di R) che è ancora più grave secondo me.
Spero tu capisca la differenza.
Ciao


----------



## Camomilla (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Per questo ho scritto che ci sono delle eccezioni. Non volevo ignorarti, è che le accuse di immaturità infondata mi hanno fatto imbizzarrire. So che non è bello quello che faccio, ma non tollero venga messa in discussione la nostra amicizia. Ognuno ha esperienze di vita diverse, io non vedo niente di strano nel fatto di continuare a frequentare gli amici di una vita anche dopo i 30 anni.


Amicizia o trombamicizia?


----------



## The Cheater (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Per questo ho scritto che ci sono delle eccezioni. Non volevo ignorarti, è che le accuse di immaturità infondata mi hanno fatto imbizzarrire. So che non è bello quello che faccio, ma non tollero venga messa in discussione la nostra amicizia. Ognuno ha esperienze di vita diverse, *io non vedo niente di strano nel fatto di continuare a frequentare gli amici di una vita anche dopo i 30 anni.*


ma li puoi frequentare anche dopo i 70anni...nessuno dice il contrario

ma se te li scopi entrambi, o ammetti di avere un problema e tronchi immediatamente o ammetti di essere un po' troia...rendo l'idea???

cioè...hai 25 anni...sei ancora nell'età nel quale qualche sbaglio o leggerezza "ci stà"...la trombatina, la fuitina, la scopata extra, le cornette...ok, goditi gli anni...
...ma se ti poni il problema di qualcosa di poco normale, e nonostante ciò NON CHIUDI, sei un po' troietta...

scusami ma sono in vena di insutli sto pomeriggio


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Giugno 2013)

Strategia = Voglio entrambi

Tattica = Prendila larga e comincia a mettere zucchero nell'amaro calice. La prossima volta che farai sesso con il tuo fidanzato, nel momento in cui siete all'apice dell'arrapamento, buttagli lì sussurrandogli in un orecchio che hai sognato di farlo con due uomini. Osserva attentamente la sua reazione e poi ne riparliamo per il passo successivo.

In ogni conflitto le manovre regolari portano allo scontro, quelle imprevedibili alla vittoria. L'arte della guerra.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ho 25 anni, ho conosciuto il mio compagno R 3 anni fa appena uscita da una convivenza fallimentare con un uomo molto più grande di me. Quando ho conosciuto R lui era insieme al suo migliore amico L. Inizialmente è nata una simpatia, iniziai a frequentare la loro compagnia, entrambi mi chiedevano di uscire. Decisi di uscire con R e cominciammo una bellissima storia. Io ero più cauta vista la brutta esperienza vissuta precedentemente, ma cedendo alle sue richieste abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme dopo un anno. Andava tutto benissimo, e va ancora tutto benissimo, lui è il mio fidanzato, il mio migliore amico, ci divertiamo, c'è quando ho bisogno di lui, mi ama da morire. Ma.... A letto non siamo mai stati fantastici, ho provato a parlargli di questo problema, ma lui subito si offende e si rifiuta di affrontarlo. Devo premettere una cosa: io R e il suo migliore amico L siamo sempre insieme ( vacanze, uscite, concerti etc...) Una sera casualmente mi trovo sola con L (con cui negli anni si è creata molta complicità) e parlando del più e del meno salta fuori la mia insoddisfazione e frustrazione nei riguardi del sesso con R. Per farla breve un altra sera sotto l'effetto di svariate vodke dopo una serata in discoteca io è L finiamo a letto. È fantastico. Succede altre volte, è sempre più fantastico. Il senso di colpa non è lacerante come avrei potuto pensare, ne da parte mia ne da parte sua. Continuiamo la nostra vita come prima, io però trovando in L quello che mi mancava con R sono meno nervosa e suscettibile. Sia io che L siamo terrorizzati da quello che potrebbe succedere se venissimo scoperti, la nostra vita sarebbe distrutta, ma non possiamo fare a meno di vederci. Ormai sono 4 mesi che va avanti così, io non so che fare. Amo R, lui è l'uomo che vorrei sposare e vorrei fosse il padre dei miei figli, però voglio molto bene anche a L, è il mio amante ma anche il mio amico e confidente. Uno completa l'altro. Uno è la tranquillità e la serenità del focolare domestico, l'altro è passione travolgente e divertimento, sommati sono l'uomo perfetto. Non so se dovrei parlarne con R, rischiando di rovinare 3 vite in una volta sola, troncare con L destabilizzando l'equilibrio dei 3 moschettieri, o cercare di destreggiarmi in questo ménage a trois a oltranza... Scusate se vi ho tediato!!


Il fatto è che non son così convinta che ami  R ....  Pensaci ... E se troncassi con entrambi ... Tanto per stare un po' da olà, ti farebbe bene, ciao benvenuta :smile:


----------



## Camomilla (25 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma li puoi frequentare anche dopo i 70anni...nessuno dice il contrario
> 
> ma se te li scopi entrambi, o ammetti di avere un problema e tronchi immediatamente o ammetti di essere un po' troia...rendo l'idea???
> 
> ...


L'aggettivo "troietta" è brutto assai...lasciatelo dire "fratello"!!!potevi pure evitarlo!!


----------



## The Cheater (25 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> L'aggettivo "troietta" è brutto assai...lasciatelo dire "fratello"!!!potevi pure evitarlo!!


meglio il precedente "troia" dici??? 

comunque chiedo scusa...mi sono lasciato prendere dal nervosismo di codesto pomeriggio :up:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma se te li scopi entrambi, o ammetti di avere un problema e tronchi immediatamente o *ammetti di essere un po' troia*...rendo l'idea???


Dai Gimme Shelter, ammettilo, così se ne fanno una ragione.



The Cheater ha detto:


> cioè...hai 25 anni...sei ancora nell'età nel quale qualche sbaglio o leggerezza "ci stà"...la trombatina, la fuitina, la scopata extra, le cornette...ok, goditi gli anni...
> ...*ma se ti poni il problema di qualcosa di poco normale, e nonostante ciò NON CHIUDI, sei un po' troietta*...


Non ho capito perchè dovrebbe chiudere, visto che è qualcosa che fortifica il rapporto con il suo ragazzo.


----------



## Eliade (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Scusate è solo colpa mia che sono "un adolescente da american pie" pensare di poter trovare aiuto su uno stupido forum. Speravo che qualcuno che avesse vissuto un esperienza simile avrebbe potuto darmi qualche consiglio, ma a quanto pare, tranne rare eccezioni, ci sono solo lingue avvelenate e frustrate che traggono giovamento nel provocare il prossimo. Pensiero utopico trovare aiuto in un forum. Saluti. E grazie al cazzo.


Se la metti su questo piano, allora solo l'utente Circe può aiutarti. E' una donna, sposata che ha vissuto la tua stessa storia...dalla parte di R.
E' inutile dirti lo stato in cui ancora oggi si trova....

Complimentoni ad L per l'amicizia, davvero un migliore amico così non lo si trova spesso.
Complimenti anche a te, che in pochi post sei riuscita a sparare delle cazzata che gente nemmeno in 1000 post è riuscita a fare.

Ma come cavolo ti viene in mente di pensare ad R come al padre dei tuoi figli...quando il maggiore problema che hai con lui è proprio nell'atto che dovrebbe generarli 'sti figli?? 
Cioè sono allibita...ti consideri matura e ti ubriachi fino a perdere il controllo, vai a letto col migliore amico del tuo compagno, non provi sensi di colpa per questo poverino?

Mah...vabbè lascia stare, io, in fondo, faccio parti di quelli col pigiamone davanti al pc.
Che tristezza...:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (25 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Permetti però...
> 
> Sarà R che la metterà eccome in discussione...


Quoto, mi permetto di aggiungere anche qualche dubbio sulla veridicità dell'amicizia di L nei confronti di R (per quella verso gimme è più che consolidata).


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma come cavolo ti viene in mente di pensare ad R come al padre dei tuoi figli...quando il maggiore problema che hai con lui è proprio nell'atto che dovrebbe generarli 'sti figli??


Prendendo alla lettera quello che scrivi... se una donna ha, che so? l'endometriosi, questo è condizione necessaria e sufifciente per lasciarla. Anzi dovrebbe essere lasciata.


----------



## Eliade (25 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Prendendo alla lettera quello che scrivi... se una donna ha, che so? l'endometriosi, questo è condizione necessaria e sufifciente per lasciarla. Anzi dovrebbe essere lasciata.


Non lo hai preso alla lettera....lo hai stravolto.


----------



## Gimme Shelter (25 Giugno 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> il problema non è continuare a frequentare gli amici di una vita anche dopo i 30 anni o le uscite a 3, il problema secondo me è che tu vai a letto con due uomini che sono molto amici, ed uscite tutti e 3 insieme.
> Più che il tradimento fra uomo e donna, qua c'è il tradimento di un'amicizia (di L nei confronti di R) che è ancora più grave secondo me.
> Spero tu capisca la differenza.
> Ciao





PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dai Gimme Shelter, ammettilo, così se ne fanno una ragione.
> 
> 
> Non ho capito perchè dovrebbe chiudere, visto che è qualcosa che fortifica il rapporto con il suo ragazzo.


A quanto pare il definire una donna Troia indipendentemente dai motivi che l'hanno portata a fare scelte senz'altro sbagliate e discutibili è l'unica arma che hanno a disposizione certi eunuchi. Peace.


----------



## Gimme Shelter (25 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non son così convinta che ami  R ....  Pensaci ... E se troncassi con entrambi ... Tanto per stare un po' da olà, ti farebbe bene, ciao benvenuta :smile:


Grazie....


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2013)

temo che L non sia amico di R
l'amicizia è cosa seria, e se c'era, è finita


----------



## The Cheater (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> A quanto pare il definire una donna Troia indipendentemente dai motivi che l'hanno portata a fare scelte senz'altro sbagliate e discutibili è l'unica arma che hanno a disposizione certi eunuchi. Peace.


ahahahahaha dai, scherza con me :mrgreen:

però scusa...cercavo vari termini per ritirare i precedenti, e non trovo molto altro...

cioè se mia moglie mi tradisce, a parte qualche sceneggiata di rito poi se ne discute...
...ma se mi tradisce con il mio migliore amico...voglio dire:
lui è un pezzo di merda, e lei una troia...punto!!!

non si scappa ehh??? :up:


----------



## The Cheater (25 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dai Gimme Shelter, ammettilo, così se ne fanno una ragione.
> 
> 
> Non ho capito perchè dovrebbe chiudere, visto che è qualcosa che fortifica il rapporto con il suo ragazzo.


oddio...se ci viene a dire che il fidanzato apprezza questo suo scopare con l'amico, che aiuta la coppia...per carità, non gradisco ma rispetto i gusti altrui...

il problema è che non credo che il fidanzato sappia...e immagino non gradirebbe se scoprisse...

ora, se mi volete accusare di violenza per aver utilizzato immoralmente il termine troia fate pure...ma trovate un termine diverso che comunque renda l'idea per definire una persona che non solo tradisce (amen) ma lo fa con l'amico, il migliore amico di lui, con il quale fanno terzetto fisso alla luce del sole con lui, il fidanzato, ignaro di tutto ciò...

tradire, ho sempre sostenuto, ha mille sfaccettature...farlo con il migliore amico/a è tra le peggiori caratteristiche in assoluto...una stronzata che veramente può far male!!!


----------



## lothar57 (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> A quanto pare il definire una donna Troia indipendentemente dai motivi che l'hanno portata a fare scelte senz'altro sbagliate e discutibili è l'unica arma che hanno a disposizione certi eunuchi. Peace.


Gimme prendi lucciole per lanterne...Cheat non e'un prete,ma e'stato grande traditore,come lo sei tu.e come lo sono io ora...quindi ocio a sparare sentenze.


----------



## The Cheater (25 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gimme prendi lucciole per lanterne...Cheat non e'un prete,ma e'stato *grande traditore*,come lo sei tu.e come lo sono io ora...quindi ocio a sparare sentenze.


mi piace sta definizione...tipo "grande elettore"...

...fa molto AMERICAN...


----------



## Gimme Shelter (25 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahaha dai, scherza con me :mrgreen:
> 
> però scusa...cercavo vari termini per ritirare i precedenti, e non trovo molto altro...
> 
> ...


No fammi capire, se ti tradisce col panettiere è tutto ok, se ti tradisce con una persona con cui hai sempre condiviso tutto, che da 15 anni è come un fratello, che hai portato tu nella vostra vita di coppia, è una Troia. Ok. Non fa una piega. Io non mi sento una Troia. Voglio bene ad entrambi.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> No fammi capire, se ti tradisce col panettiere è tutto ok, se ti tradisce con una persona con cui hai sempre condiviso tutto, che da 15 anni è come un fratello, che hai portato tu nella vostra vita di coppia, è una Troia. Ok. Non fa una piega. Io non mi sento una Troia. Voglio bene ad entrambi.



giovine noi abbiamo tanti anni piu'di te....io tradisco perche'sposato da 26........


----------



## lothar57 (25 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi piace sta definizione...tipo "grande elettore"...
> 
> ...fa molto AMERICAN...



tu vuoi far l'americano..ma sei made in ...trinacria


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non lo è per me. Assolutamente.
> Ma *non costruire un futuro con un uomo se ti manca una parte così importante con lui*
> L'affetto,la stima per lui resteranno negli anni, perchè sono certa che *R è una gran bella persona. Ma* *non è e non sarà mai l'uomo giusto per te*.


quoto :up:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se la metti su questo piano, allora solo l'utente Circe può aiutarti. E' una donna, sposata che ha vissuto la tua stessa storia...dalla parte di R.
> E' inutile dirti lo stato in cui ancora oggi si trova....
> 
> Complimentoni ad L per l'amicizia, davvero un migliore amico così non lo si trova spesso.
> ...


Io ho gli orsetti. Tu i coniglietti?


----------



## Camomilla (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> No fammi capire, se ti tradisce col panettiere è tutto ok, se ti tradisce con una persona con cui hai sempre condiviso tutto, che da 15 anni è come un fratello, che hai portato tu nella vostra vita di coppia, è una Troia. Ok. Non fa una piega. Io non mi sento una Troia. Voglio bene ad entrambi.


E allora mollali....fai un piacere ad entrambi..visto che vuoi loro bene!Un po' egoistella però!ma come si fa a cadere in giochi così squallidi alla tua età'?eddai...non è che stai facendo una bellissima figura..


----------



## The Cheater (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> No fammi capire, se ti tradisce col panettiere è tutto ok, se ti tradisce con una persona con cui hai sempre condiviso tutto, che da 15 anni è come un fratello, che hai portato tu nella vostra vita di coppia, è una Troia. Ok. Non fa una piega. Io non mi sento una Troia. Voglio bene ad entrambi.


non ho detto "tutto ok"...bensì intendo dire che tradire con l'amico rende DOPPIAMENTE stronzi e cattivi...mi spiego???

vuoi bene a entrambi...quindi non c'è amore...c'è una storia con uno, e l'altro che si è infilato...

stai giocando, e come ti dico dall'inizio CI STA se siete ragazzetti...non ci sta a certe età, sopratutto loro due 30enni...

e temo che il tuo fidanzato sia in realtà innamorato di te contrariamente a te...ergo, appena scoprirà sentirà un dolore talmente forte da fargli rischiare la lucidità quotidiana vedendosi crollare improvvisamente un amore e un'amicizia...
...te ne rendi conto, vero???

parliamo di non fidarsi più di un amico, di non fidarsi più di situazioni con gente, complicità, gelosie e sospetti esaperanti...parliamo di segnare una persona...mi spiego??? capisci il rischio che c'è dietro???

voglio dire: 2 corna non hanno mai ucciso nessuno (eccetto casi limite di gente molto debole) ma corna con "dettaglio" dell'amico è una cosa che può segnare...

chiudila, non avete 18anni...molla tutti e dimentica per un po'...


----------



## emme76 (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> No fammi capire, se ti tradisce col panettiere è tutto ok, se ti tradisce con una persona con cui hai sempre condiviso tutto, che da 15 anni è come un fratello, che hai portato tu nella vostra vita di coppia, è una Troia. Ok. Non fa una piega. Io non mi sento una Troia. Voglio bene ad entrambi.



lascia perdere gli epiteti infelici che ti hanno affibbiato.... il problema è: FARE L'AMANTE della donna del proprio amico, del migliore amico, è questo il problema di fondo.

E' così difficile da capire???? L'amicizia è compromessa qua, irrimediabilmente.

Cioè: se io mi innamorassi del marito della mia migliore amica (cosa assolutamente remota) mi guarderei bene dall'andarci a letto, me lo terrei per me, ne soffrirei e aspetterei che mi passi.
Punto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ora, se mi volete accusare di violenza per aver utilizzato immoralmente il termine troia fate pure...ma trovate un termine diverso che comunque renda l'idea per definire una persona che non solo tradisce (amen) ma lo fa con l'amico, il migliore amico di lui, con il quale fanno terzetto fisso alla luce del sole con lui, il fidanzato, ignaro di tutto ciò...


Non ho davanti lo Zanichelli, ma mi fido. Per me il termine può anche essere adatto, ma il thread non era una gara a trovare il termine esatto. 

Penso che Gimme abbia postato per imbastire una discussione, dei consigli, dei punti di vista, condividere delle esperienze. Non credo avesse bisogno di iscriversi qui e scrivere qui per sentirsi dare giudizi, della troia, dell'immorale, del pezzo di merda, della rovina amicizie, sparacazzate, ecc.: si è cacciata in una situazione che ha tanti lati neri e qualche lato bianco e sta cercando di metterci una pezza. Troia o non troia.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non ho detto "tutto ok"...bensì intendo dire che tradire con l'amico rende DOPPIAMENTE stronzi e cattivi...mi spiego???
> 
> vuoi bene a entrambi...quindi non c'è amore...c'è una storia con uno, e l'altro che si è infilato...
> 
> ...


Anche a 18 è devastante scoprire che la tua ragazza va con il tuo migliore amico. Se una persona non lo capisce e si offende a sentirselo dire non lo vuole capire.


----------



## The Cheater (25 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non ho davanti lo Zanichelli, ma mi fido. Per me il termine può anche essere adatto, ma il thread non era una gara a trovare il termine esatto.
> 
> Penso che Gimme abbia postato per imbastire una discussione, dei consigli, dei punti di vista, condividere delle esperienze. Non credo avesse bisogno di iscriversi qui e scrivere qui per sentirsi dare della troia, dell'immorale, del pezzo di merda, della rovina amicizie, sparacazzate, ecc.: si è cacciata in una situazione che ha tanti lati neri e qualche lato bianco e sta cercando di metterci una pezza. Troia o non troia.


ma io infatti, tra un troia e un altro, ho cercato di darle più chiavi di lettura possibili...

poi sai, nel mio modo di ragionare, il darle della troia non è tanto per offendere ma semmai per provocare in lei una normale reazione di indignazione, che porti poi ad un rifiuto di tale definizione, con successivi dubbi sulla veridicità di essa e conseguente finale lucidità che le faccia capire, troia o no, che ciò che fa è sbagliato...

...mi HO spiegato?!?!?!?!


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2013)

Il problema non è avere 19, 25 o 30 anni. Il problema non sono le Vodke. 
Il problema è uno solo. A quanto dici R e L sono "migliori amici". 

E la donna del tuo amico, a maggior ragione se "migliore", E' ASESSUATA,  e se te la sbatte in faccia, pure se è una gran gnocca e ubriaca, la prendi a pizze a due a due fino a che non diventano dispari.

Il problema non sei tu. Il problema è che scopi con un gran pezzo d'infame.


----------



## Camomilla (25 Giugno 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> lascia perdere gli epiteti infelici che ti hanno affibbiato.... il problema è: FARE L'AMANTE della donna del proprio amico, del migliore amico, è questo il problema di fondo.
> 
> E' così difficile da capire???? L'amicizia è compromessa qua, irrimediabilmente.
> 
> ...


:up: Gli uomini delle amiche sono "off limits"...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> E allora mollali....fai un piacere ad entrambi..visto che vuoi loro bene!Un po' egoistella però!ma come si fa a cadere in giochi così squallidi alla tua età'?eddai...non è che stai facendo una bellissima figura..


Divertiti, invece. Sguazzaci. Amali entrambi. Non ti capiterà più nella vita una situazione così adrenalinica, travolgente e sentimentalmente appagante.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma io infatti, tra un troia e un altro, ho cercato di darle più chiavi di lettura possibili...
> 
> poi sai, nel mio modo di ragionare, il darle della troia non è tanto per offendere ma semmai per provocare in lei una normale reazione di indignazione, che porti poi ad un rifiuto di tale definizione, con successivi dubbi sulla veridicità di essa e conseguente finale lucidità che le faccia capire, troia o no, che ciò che fa è sbagliato...
> 
> ...mi HO spiegato?!?!?!?!


Lo so, ho letto. :up:


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> [...] Non ho capito perchè dovrebbe chiudere, visto che è qualcosa che fortifica il rapporto con il suo ragazzo.


Eh...ma stando con R, che si rifiuta di affrontare con lei un problema per niente banale, quanti puntelli dovrà ancora piantare dopo L per tenere in piedi il loro rapporto? E L non è una persona qualsiasi per il suo compagno.


----------



## emme76 (25 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma io infatti, tra un troia e un altro, ho cercato di darle più chiavi di lettura possibili...
> 
> poi sai, nel mio modo di ragionare, il darle della troia non è tanto per offendere ma semmai per provocare in lei una normale reazione di indignazione, che porti poi ad un rifiuto di tale definizione, con successivi dubbi sulla veridicità di essa e conseguente finale lucidità che le faccia capire, troia o no, che ciò che fa è sbagliato...
> 
> ...mi HO spiegato?!?!?!?!



ti HAI spiegato :mexican: però sono comunque aggettivi un pò forti....


----------



## emme76 (25 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Divertiti, invece. Sguazzaci. Amali entrambi. Non ti capiterà più nella vita una situazione così adrenalinica, travolgente e sentimentalmente appagante.



ma che dici? se fosse un estraneo potrei anche accettarlo, ma non il migliore amico del suo uomo


----------



## Camomilla (25 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Divertiti, invece. Sguazzaci. Amali entrambi. Non ti capiterà più nella vita una situazione così adrenalinica, travolgente e sentimentalmente appagante.


Che cazzata!!!Tutta stà cosa...E poi?.....Bello l'avatar con la scritta CLAPTON!!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Divertiti, invece. Sguazzaci. Amali entrambi. Non ti capiterà più nella vita una situazione così adrenalinica, travolgente e sentimentalmente appagante.


provochi o davvero la esorti a fare una cosa che anche tu riterresti dolorosissima da subire e che probabilmente non faresti nemmeno sotto tortura?


----------



## The Cheater (25 Giugno 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il problema non è avere 19, 25 o 30 anni. Il problema non sono le Vodke.
> Il problema è uno solo. A quanto dici R e L sono "migliori amici".
> 
> E la donna del tuo amico, a maggior ragione se "migliore", E' ASESSUATA,  e se te la sbatte in faccia, pure se è una gran gnocca e ubriaca, la prendi a pizze a due a due fino a che non diventano dispari.
> ...


esatto...lo dico da un pomeriggio...

l'unica differenza sta nel fatto che a mio parere a 18anni ci può stare la stronzata...anzi, sotto certi aspetti è meglio così eviti all'amico di rischiare di sposarsi la prima ragazza avuta (e pentirsene per i successivi 40 anni)  

ps:
però anche lei è infame ehh??? tradisce l'uomo e lo fa con l'amico...bene o male quello è maschio, e se gliela "sbatton in faccia" capisco che il concetto di asessualità possa vacillare...


----------



## The Cheater (25 Giugno 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> ti HAI spiegato :mexican: però sono comunque aggettivi un pò forti....


eh ma se un "troia" non lo si utilizza in un caso del genere...quando allora???

tanto vale eliminarlo dal vocabolario


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2013)

Dopo che mi sono sfogato provo a darti un consiglio pratico 

Ad Agosto: vacanze con le amiche, lontano sia da uno che dall'altro. Dalla via come se non fosse la tua, o tienila sotto chiave, fai tu, ma per favore, fai in modo di conoscere qualcuno che ti dia qualche altro punto d'osservazione, perchè, per come la vedo io, se non vuoi fare danni immani.....TI DEVI SCORDARE SIA DI L CHE DI R.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> esatto...lo dico da un pomeriggio...
> 
> l'unica differenza sta nel fatto che a mio parere a 18anni ci può stare la stronzata...anzi, sotto certi aspetti è meglio così eviti all'amico di rischiare di sposarsi la prima ragazza avuta (e pentirsene per i successivi 40 anni)
> 
> ...


Non sono d'accordo Cheater. O si è uomini o si ammassi di carne attorno a un pene. La donna del tuo amico è asessuata. Ma pensa, magari R si confida pure e ad L gli dice quanto è felice di aver incontrato lei.

Lei pure è una scheggia impazzita, ma le colpe maggiori le ha L.


----------



## Camomilla (25 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> provochi o davvero la esorti a fare una cosa che anche tu riterresti dolorosissima da subire e che probabilmente non faresti nemmeno sotto tortura?


Coloro che scrivono cose simili difficilmente conoscono il valore reale dell'amicizia....tristezza infinita,soprattutto per loro :unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ho 25 anni, ho conosciuto il mio compagno R 3 anni fa appena uscita da una convivenza fallimentare con un uomo molto più grande di me. Quando ho conosciuto R lui era insieme al suo migliore amico L. Inizialmente è nata una simpatia, iniziai a frequentare la loro compagnia, entrambi mi chiedevano di uscire. Decisi di uscire con R e cominciammo una bellissima storia. Io ero più cauta vista la brutta esperienza vissuta precedentemente, ma cedendo alle sue richieste abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme dopo un anno. Andava tutto benissimo, e va ancora tutto benissimo, lui è il mio fidanzato, il mio migliore amico, ci divertiamo, c'è quando ho bisogno di lui, mi ama da morire. Ma.... A letto non siamo mai stati fantastici, ho provato a parlargli di questo problema, ma lui subito si offende e si rifiuta di affrontarlo. Devo premettere una cosa: io R e il suo migliore amico L siamo sempre insieme ( vacanze, uscite, concerti etc...) Una sera casualmente mi trovo sola con L (con cui negli anni si è creata molta complicità) e parlando del più e del meno salta fuori la mia insoddisfazione e frustrazione nei riguardi del sesso con R. Per farla breve un altra sera sotto l'effetto di svariate vodke dopo una serata in discoteca io è L finiamo a letto. È fantastico. Succede altre volte, è sempre più fantastico. Il senso di colpa non è lacerante come avrei potuto pensare, ne da parte mia ne da parte sua. Continuiamo la nostra vita come prima, io però trovando in L quello che mi mancava con R sono meno nervosa e suscettibile. Sia io che L siamo terrorizzati da quello che potrebbe succedere se venissimo scoperti, la nostra vita sarebbe distrutta, ma non possiamo fare a meno di vederci. Ormai sono 4 mesi che va avanti così, io non so che fare. Amo R, lui è l'uomo che vorrei sposare e vorrei fosse il padre dei miei figli, però voglio molto bene anche a L, è il mio amante ma anche il mio amico e confidente. Uno completa l'altro. Uno è la tranquillità e la serenità del focolare domestico, l'altro è passione travolgente e divertimento, sommati sono l'uomo perfetto. Non so se dovrei parlarne con R, rischiando di rovinare 3 vite in una volta sola, troncare con L destabilizzando l'equilibrio dei 3 moschettieri, o cercare di destreggiarmi in questo ménage a trois a oltranza... Scusate se vi ho tediato!!


non sposarti.   e soprattutto non fare figli.    non avrebbe senso con un uomo per cui già dopo pochi mesi non provi più attrazione e che già non ti basta sessualmente

hai 25 anni,una convivenza già fallita e questa che è abortita prima di nascere.    

forse ti serve un bel periodo da sola,per imparare a cavartela da sola e maturare fino a che non incoccerai un uomo che sia passione e sicurezza

PS: peraltro bevenuta


----------



## The Cheater (25 Giugno 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo Cheater. O si è uomini o si ammassi di carne attorno a un pene. La donna del tuo amico è asessuata. Ma pensa, magari R si confida pure e ad L gli dice quanto è felice di aver incontrato lei.
> 
> Lei pure è una scheggia impazzita, ma le colpe maggiori le ha L.


io la penso come te...ma so anche che mentre una donna "ha nel sangue" la capacità di rendere asessuato un uomo (nel caso dell'amico del proprio marito/fidanzato) per un uomo è un pizzico più complicato...

...o meglio: può anche riuscirci, ma se la tipa DECIDE di farselo sarà molto dura per lui resistere...
...dai, è un classico...

premetto che IO non ho mai avuto relazioni con donne di amici...ma in qualche occasione è capitato di perderci qualche ora di sonno...

chiariamo comunque: se l'amico ci prova come un matto allora è un pezzo di merda senza attenuanti, ma solitamente quando succede qualcosa la LEI di turno ha dato spazi che non avrebbe dovuto dare...


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io la penso come te...ma so anche che mentre una donna "ha nel sangue" la capacità di rendere asessuato un uomo (nel caso dell'amico del proprio marito/fidanzato) per un uomo è un pizzico più complicato...
> 
> ...o meglio: può anche riuscirci, ma se la tipa DECIDE di farselo sarà molto dura per lui resistere...
> ...dai, è un classico...
> ...



In linea generale sono d'accordo. Parlando in generale è così. Però, bho, per me è una questione fisica. In questi ultimi mesi ho un amico che è stato in fissa di brutto per una tipa che conoscevamo entrambi, anche se io un pò meno. Lui ci è andato in fissa di brutto, purtroppo non corrisposto, o solo parzialmente corrisposto, l'ho visto piangere in macchina per quella, e bada, era solo una storia mai iniziata, quindi neanche così grave. Bhè, io questa cerco di evitarla in tutti i modi, anche quando ci diamo il classico bacetto di saluto, io m'irrigidisco come un baccalà. E' proprio una cosa fisica.

Ormai qui la frittata è bella che fatta.

Per il suo, di lei, bene, le dico che continuare una storia con un tipo che quando ne parli con le amiche lo definiresti come: "un ragazzo d'oro ma non riesce a farmi bagnare sotto", è da evitare al massimo, a meno di non risolvere stà cosa del sesso, e questo lo dico proprio per il bene di lei.


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Prendendo alla lettera quello che scrivi... se una donna ha, che so? l'endometriosi, questo è condizione necessaria e sufifciente per lasciarla. Anzi dovrebbe essere lasciata.


ma non diciamo cazzate


----------



## Camomilla (25 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io la penso come te...ma so anche che mentre una donna "ha nel sangue" la capacità di rendere asessuato un uomo (nel caso dell'amico del proprio marito/fidanzato) per un uomo è un pizzico più complicato...
> 
> ...o meglio: può anche riuscirci, ma se la tipa DECIDE di farselo sarà molto dura per lui resistere...
> ...dai, è un classico...
> ...


Ehm ehm...mio marito l'anno scorso ci ha provato per mesi con una delle persone a cui sono più affezionata da una vita,una mia amica e collega (ora collega sua),ebbene lei non ha nemmeno capito cosa voleva lui all'inizio,ci scherzava perchè è MIO marito,il marito della sua amica..scusate se metto in mezzo la mia storia,alla mia amica voglio ancora "più bene di prima",anche perchè quando ha incominciato a capire che cavolo stava facendo l'ha messo a sgobbare essendo un capo...il lavoro peggiore gli ha fatto fare.TIE'!!


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> chiariamo comunque: se l'amico ci prova come un matto allora è un pezzo di merda senza attenuanti, ma solitamente quando succede qualcosa la LEI di turno ha dato spazi che non avrebbe dovuto dare...


 Però Cheater, non ti sembra così di de-responsabilizzare lui? Insomma, io non credo che un uomo sia più 'scusabile' in una situazione del genere solo perché è maschio e quindi più facilmente vittima degli ormoni impazziti: mi pare una visione un po' arcaica. Io credo che un vero uomo sappia sempre controllarsi, a maggior ragione se chi ci prova è la ragazza del suo migliore amico. Non sono nemmeno d'accordo, però, a definire 'infame' soltanto lui. Non penso che tradire un amico sia peggio che tradire un compagno di vita. E' un tradimento pessimo da entrambe le parti, in egual modo. La cosa che posso consigliare a entrambi è di razionalizzare ciò che stanno facendo, costringendosi a un periodo di lontananza in cui lei dovrebbe seriamente riflettere sul perché di tutto questo e sul come sia possibile uscirne dignitosamente.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ehm ehm...mio marito l'anno scorso ci ha provato per mesi con una delle persone a cui sono più affezionata da una vita,una mia amica e collega (ora collega sua),ebbene lei non ha nemmeno capito cosa voleva lui all'inizio,ci scherzava perchè è MIO marito,il marito della sua amica..scusate se metto in mezzo la mia storia,alla mia amica voglio ancora più bene di prima,anche perchè quando ha incominciato a capire che cavolo stava facendo l'ha messo a sgobbare...i lavori di merda gli ha fatto fare.TIE'!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Camomilla (25 Giugno 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!   :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:Godooooo!!


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

comunque la domanda ripetitiva che mi faccio ancora una volta è:
ma perché la lealtà nell'amicizia conta 1000 e in amore 0,10?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

Siamo proprio sicuri che siano "cose che capitano" ai vivi e che si tratti di non saper resistere e non rispettare il compagno e l'amicizia o che invece sia proprio la situazione a far fare scintille?


----------



## The Cheater (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Però Cheater, non ti sembra così di de-responsabilizzare lui? Insomma, io non credo che un uomo sia più 'scusabile' in una situazione del genere solo perché è maschio e quindi più facilmente vittima degli ormoni impazziti: mi pare una visione un po' arcaica. Io credo che un vero uomo sappia sempre controllarsi, a maggior ragione se chi ci prova è la ragazza del suo migliore amico. Non sono nemmeno d'accordo, però, a definire 'infame' soltanto lui. Non penso che tradire un amico sia peggio che tradire un compagno di vita. E' un tradimento pessimo da entrambe le parti, in egual modo. La cosa che posso consigliare a entrambi è di razionalizzare ciò che stanno facendo, costringendosi a un periodo di lontananza in cui lei dovrebbe seriamente riflettere sul perché di tutto questo e sul come sia possibile uscirne dignitosamente.


Io non deresponsabilizzo l'uomo...

...semplicemente lo considero più coglione e meno dotato cerebralmente di una donna (generalmente)


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque la domanda ripetitiva che mi faccio ancora una volta è:
> ma perché la lealtà nell'amicizia conta 1000 e in amore 0,10?


Ciao

Infatti. Anche perche un amore include l'amicizia ....

Sienne


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Però Cheater, non ti sembra così di de-responsabilizzare lui? Insomma, io non credo che un uomo sia più 'scusabile' in una situazione del genere solo perché è maschio e quindi più facilmente vittima degli ormoni impazziti: mi pare una visione un po' arcaica. Io credo che un vero uomo sappia sempre controllarsi, a maggior ragione se chi ci prova è la ragazza del suo migliore amico. Non sono nemmeno d'accordo, però, a definire 'infame' soltanto lui. Non penso che tradire un amico sia peggio che tradire un compagno di vita. E' un tradimento pessimo da entrambe le parti, in egual modo. La cosa che posso consigliare a entrambi è di razionalizzare ciò che stanno facendo, costringendosi a un periodo di lontananza in cui lei dovrebbe seriamente riflettere sul perché di tutto questo e sul come sia possibile uscirne dignitosamente.


Sono d'accordo con te, anche se credo che Cheater non intendeva de-responsabilizzare lui col fatto degli ormoni, più che altro sottolineare un dato oggettivo: molte volte l'uomo pensa molto con il creapopoli. 

Nel caso in questione, però, ho come la sensazione che le cose non stiano proprio così.....per me L da quel dì che stava facendo in modo di farsela cadere addosso


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> No fammi capire, se ti tradisce col panettiere è tutto ok, se ti tradisce con una persona con cui hai sempre condiviso tutto, che da 15 anni è come un fratello, che hai portato tu nella vostra vita di coppia, è una Troia. Ok. Non fa una piega. Io non mi sento una Troia. Voglio bene ad entrambi.


puoi volere bene ad entrambi,puoi far durare la cosa ancora un pò,ma oggettivamente se R non ti soddisfa adesso,non ti soddisferà nemmeno più avanti.

e non puoi nemmeno pensare che questa situazione duri all'infinito.  metti per ipotesi che L si fidanzi.

che fai?


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!   :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:Godooooo!!


che grande amica


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io non deresponsabilizzo l'uomo...
> 
> ...semplicemente lo considero più coglione e meno dotato cerebralmente di una donna (generalmente)


Dici? Dai, io non voglio crederci. Comunque sei sempre una ventata di ottimismo tu


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, anche se credo che Cheater non intendeva de-responsabilizzare lui col fatto degli ormoni, più che altro sottolineare un dato oggettivo: *molte volte l'uomo pensa molto con il creapopoli.
> *
> Nel caso in questione, però, ho come la sensazione che le cose non stiano proprio così.....per me L da quel dì che stava facendo in modo di farsela cadere addosso


Vero, però... boh. Quando nella prossima vita rinascerò uomo voglio provarlo, 'sto creapopoli. Voglio vedere se è così difficile resistergli! Poi magari scopro che mettete in piedi tutto 'sto casino per un orgasmo che in confronto ai nostri è una ciofeca


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Vero, però... boh. Quando nella prossima vita rinascerò uomo voglio provarlo, 'sto creapopoli. Voglio vedere se è così difficile resistergli! Poi magari scopro che mettete in piedi tutto 'sto casino per un orgasmo che in confronto ai nostri è una ciofeca


Anch'io!! :up::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque la domanda ripetitiva che mi faccio ancora una volta è:
> ma perché la lealtà nell'amicizia conta 1000 e in amore 0,10?


non per tutti, fortunatamente.
non per me, almeno.
la persona che amo è anche mia amica.
 non mi sembrano due aspetti separabili, ecco.


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Vero, però... boh. Quando nella prossima vita rinascerò uomo voglio provarlo, 'sto creapopoli. Voglio vedere se è così difficile resistergli! Poi magari scopro che mettete in piedi tutto 'sto casino per un orgasmo che in confronto ai nostri è una ciofeca


Ciao,

hehe ... bella! ... :up:


----------



## Scarlett (25 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Suggerimento da una più grande di te e che capisce molto bene la situazione
> Molla R. prima che arrivino figli, prima che le cose si complichino.
> Lui è un perfetto amico non un compagno, oggi lo tradisci con L domani lo farai con un altro.


Quotissimo
e aggiungo due domande al quale ti potrebbe aiutare rispondere:
1)Che manca ad L. perchè sia anche lui focolare e ottimo compagno? Solo gli anni accumulati o proprio qualche caratteristica?
2)perchè al tempo scartasti L. per R.?


----------



## tesla (25 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque la domanda ripetitiva che mi faccio ancora una volta è:
> ma perché la lealtà nell'amicizia conta 1000 e in amore 0,10?


è una domanda che assilla anche me, e che ho fatto anche alla mia psicologa, ma non ricordo la risposta.
mi sembra che il concetto fosse che l'amicizia in fondo prevede meno responsabilità e coinvolgimento, percui è più facile "dirsi" leali.
poi di fatto la lealtà è tutta da dimostrare.
qui abbiamo uno Stronzo con la S maiuscola che si tromba la fidanzata dell'amico, e la lealtà non viene neppure sfiorata.


----------



## The Cheater (25 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Dici? Dai, io non voglio crederci. Comunque sei sempre una ventata di ottimismo tu


Giuro che è il mio pensiero...da sempre...


----------



## The Cheater (25 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque la domanda ripetitiva che mi faccio ancora una volta è:
> ma perché la lealtà nell'amicizia conta 1000 e in amore 0,10?


Non è proprio così...
...ma comunque sia perché nell'amicizia non c'è quella fastidiosa e compromettente componente potenzialmente distruttiva chiamata sesso...


----------



## passante (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ho 25 anni, ho conosciuto il mio compagno R 3 anni fa appena uscita da una convivenza fallimentare con un uomo molto più grande di me. Quando ho conosciuto R lui era insieme al suo migliore amico L. Inizialmente è nata una simpatia, iniziai a frequentare la loro compagnia, entrambi mi chiedevano di uscire. Decisi di uscire con R e cominciammo una bellissima storia. Io ero più cauta vista la brutta esperienza vissuta precedentemente, ma cedendo alle sue richieste abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme dopo un anno. Andava tutto benissimo, e va ancora tutto benissimo, lui è il mio fidanzato, il mio migliore amico, ci divertiamo, c'è quando ho bisogno di lui, mi ama da morire. Ma.... A letto non siamo mai stati fantastici, ho provato a parlargli di questo problema, ma lui subito si offende e si rifiuta di affrontarlo. Devo premettere una cosa: io R e il suo migliore amico L siamo sempre insieme ( vacanze, uscite, concerti etc...) Una sera casualmente mi trovo sola con L (con cui negli anni si è creata molta complicità) e parlando del più e del meno salta fuori la mia insoddisfazione e frustrazione nei riguardi del sesso con R. Per farla breve un altra sera sotto l'effetto di svariate vodke dopo una serata in discoteca io è L finiamo a letto. È fantastico. Succede altre volte, è sempre più fantastico. Il senso di colpa non è lacerante come avrei potuto pensare, ne da parte mia ne da parte sua. Continuiamo la nostra vita come prima, io però trovando in L quello che mi mancava con R sono meno nervosa e suscettibile. Sia io che L siamo terrorizzati da quello che potrebbe succedere se venissimo scoperti, la nostra vita sarebbe distrutta, ma non possiamo fare a meno di vederci. Ormai sono 4 mesi che va avanti così, io non so che fare. Amo R, lui è l'uomo che vorrei sposare e vorrei fosse il padre dei miei figli, però voglio molto bene anche a L, è il mio amante ma anche il mio amico e confidente. Uno completa l'altro. Uno è la tranquillità e la serenità del focolare domestico, l'altro è passione travolgente e divertimento, sommati sono l'uomo perfetto. Non so se dovrei parlarne con R, rischiando di rovinare 3 vite in una volta sola, troncare con L destabilizzando l'equilibrio dei 3 moschettieri, o cercare di destreggiarmi in questo ménage a trois a oltranza... Scusate se vi ho tediato!!


cara shelter, penso che il titolo che hai dato a questa discussione sia programmatico: _"voglio entrambi". _penso che il _voglio _non sia la constatazione di una voglia, ma proprio una volontà. quindi penso che, qualunque cosa leggerai qui resterai ferma sulla tua idea, o meglio sulla tua volontà di tenerli entrambi legati a te, e legare te a entrambi. e di navigare a vista, cercando di destreggiarti al meglio. perché tra l'altro quando descrivi le possibili soluzioni a questa situazione, è questa la possibilità che sembri lasciare aperta. naturalmente magari mi sbaglio e sei pronta a cambiare direzione, ma le tue parole non mi danno questa sensazione. in ogni caso: dipende da quello che vuoi nella tua vita. puoi continuare a prendere tutto, oppure puoi decidere di fare delle scelte che implicano anche delle rinunce. puoi concentrarti a cercare la persona giusta per te, oppure decidere di  diventare tu la persona giusta... sei giovane puoi fare quello che vuoi della tua vita, del tuo modo di essere, di porti, di pensare, di dare un senso alla tua vita. questa secondo me è la cosa più importante. pensare a chi vuoi essere. scusa il predicozzo, ma non ho figli e mi rifaccio di qua e di là.  in ogni caso: non costruire un matrimonio sulle bugie.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Giugno 2013)

Io ho un sospetto: R è tiepido sessualmente perché aveva una relazione con L.
L è bisex.


----------



## Gimme Shelter (25 Giugno 2013)

passante ha detto:


> cara shelter, penso che il titolo che hai dato a questa discussione sia programmatico: _"voglio entrambi". _penso che il _voglio _non sia la constatazione di una voglia, ma proprio una volontà. quindi penso che, qualunque cosa leggerai qui resterai ferma sulla tua idea, o meglio sulla tua volontà di tenerli entrambi legati a te, e legare te a entrambi. e di navigare a vista, cercando di destreggiarti al meglio. perché tra l'altro quando descrivi le possibili soluzioni a questa situazione, è questa la possibilità che sembri lasciare aperta. naturalmente magari mi sbaglio e sei pronta a cambiare direzione, ma le tue parole non mi danno questa sensazione. in ogni caso: dipende da quello che vuoi nella tua vita. puoi continuare a prendere tutto, oppure puoi decidere di fare delle scelte che implicano anche delle rinunce. puoi concentrarti a cercare la persona giusta per te, oppure decidere di  diventare tu la persona giusta... sei giovane puoi fare quello che vuoi della tua vita, del tuo modo di essere, di porti, di pensare, di dare un senso alla tua vita. questa secondo me è la cosa più importante. pensare a chi vuoi essere. scusa il predicozzo, ma non ho figli e mi rifaccio di qua e di là.  in ogni caso: non costruire un matrimonio sulle bugie.


Grazie, credo sia la risposta più sensata che ho ricevuto. Mi sento un egoista e una stronza nei confronti di R, ma hai ragione, non sono ancora pronta a rinunciare a nessuno dei 2. Anche se so che devo risolverla il prima possibile e l'unica soluzione è troncare con L oppure trasferirmi in un paese dove è ammessa la bigamia. Anche perché non capisco come non si possano amare due persone. So che nella nostra cultura non è ammesso, ma l'amore non deve essere per forza precluso ad una sola persona per tutta la vita. Si può chiedere a un genitore di amare un solo figlio? Provo sentimenti diversi per entrambi, l'unico con cui penso che potrò costruire un futuro però è R. Devo cercare di ignorare la mia ricerca del piacere che è effimero e può portare solo dolore. È meglio optare per la serenità e la sicurezza. Scrivere su questo forum mi ha fatto stare di merda tutto il pomeriggio, ma forse mi aiuterà a fare chiarezza nella mia mente e nel mio cuore.


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io ho un sospetto: R è tiepido sessualmente perché aveva una relazione con L.
> L è bisex.


se fosse vero sarebbe da film. anche non porno


----------



## Gimme Shelter (25 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io ho un sospetto: R è tiepido sessualmente perché aveva una relazione con L.
> L è bisex.


A volte il dubbio mi è venuto visto il loro attaccamento... Ahah...


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Grazie, credo sia la risposta più sensata che ho ricevuto. Mi sento un egoista e una stronza nei confronti di R, ma hai ragione, non sono ancora pronta a rinunciare a nessuno dei 2. Anche se so che devo risolverla il prima possibile e l'unica soluzione è troncare con L oppure trasferirmi in un paese dove è ammessa la bigamia. Anche perché non capisco come non si possano amare due persone. So che nella nostra cultura non è ammesso, ma l'amore non deve essere per forza precluso ad una sola persona per tutta la vita. Si può chiedere a un genitore di amare un solo figlio? Provo sentimenti diversi per entrambi, l'unico con cui penso che potrò costruire un futuro però è R. Devo cercare di ignorare la mia ricerca del piacere che è effimero e può portare solo dolore. È meglio optare per la serenità e la sicurezza. Scrivere su questo forum mi ha fatto stare di merda tutto il pomeriggio, ma forse mi aiuterà a fare chiarezza nella mia mente e nel mio cuore.


la via della consapevolezza spesso è dolorosa,se leggerci ti ha aiutata anche se ti ha fatto penare allora ne vale il prezzo.      quindi spero resterai 

detto questo,sì nella nostra cultura il poliamore è ammesso,solo che non mi sembra sia questo il tuo caso.

e no,mi spiace per te ma la poligamia è ammessa solo tra i mormoni tradizionalisti e tra i musulmani (anche se il tema è dibattuto) ma è ammessa solo per l'uomo


----------



## erab (25 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Grazie, credo sia la risposta più sensata che ho ricevuto. Mi sento un egoista e una stronza nei confronti di R, ma hai ragione, non sono ancora pronta a rinunciare a nessuno dei 2. Anche se so che devo risolverla il prima possibile e l'unica soluzione è troncare con L oppure trasferirmi in un paese dove è ammessa la bigamia. Anche perché non capisco come non si possano amare due persone. So che nella nostra cultura non è ammesso, ma l'amore non deve essere per forza precluso ad una sola persona per tutta la vita. Si può chiedere a un genitore di amare un solo figlio? Provo sentimenti diversi per entrambi, l'unico con cui penso che potrò costruire un futuro però è R. Devo cercare di ignorare la mia ricerca del piacere che è effimero e può portare solo dolore. È meglio optare per la serenità e la sicurezza. Scrivere su questo forum mi ha fatto stare di merda tutto il pomeriggio, ma forse mi aiuterà a fare chiarezza nella mia mente e nel mio cuore.



Domanda cattiva.
Non ti devi offendere però e non devi rispondere con una domanda o una polemica.
A pensarci bene puoi anche non rispondere visto che la risposta a questa domanda serve a te 

E se scoprissi che non sei il vertice del triangolo?
Se scoprissi che R non ama solo te, che c'è qualcuna, nella sua vita, con cui fa un sesso fantastico
ma pensa di poter costruire un futuro con te?


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Domanda cattiva.
> Non ti devi offendere però e non devi rispondere con una domanda o una polemica.
> A pensarci bene puoi anche non rispondere visto che la risposta a questa domanda serve a te
> 
> ...


Penso che starei male, malissimo, però è impossibile. Il nostro unico problema è che a lui non piace il sesso quanto piace a me, e non perché non c'è intesa con me, semplicemente lui è sempre stato così. Lui si sente appagato così, io purtroppo no. Ho anche provato a prendere la pillola dato che la ginecologa aveva detto che avrebbe causato un abbassamento della libido, ma non ha funzionato. Lui è felice. E da quando io lo stresso meno lo è anche di più. Spero con l'età di diventare meno esigente.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (26 Giugno 2013)

Ciao , credo dovresti lasciare R e sparire per un po' e chiarirti le idee. Non dire nulla a R. Credo anche non lo farai, R prima o poi mangerà la foglia e.... Prosegui tu?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Penso che starei male, malissimo, però è impossibile. Il nostro unico problema è che a lui non piace il sesso quanto piace a me, e non perché non c'è intesa con me, semplicemente lui è sempre stato così. Lui si sente appagato così, io purtroppo no. Ho anche provato a prendere la pillola dato che la ginecologa aveva detto che avrebbe causato un abbassamento della libido, ma non ha funzionato. Lui è felice. E da quando io lo stresso meno lo è anche di più. *Spero con l'età di diventare meno esigente*.



Mi spiace, ma al 99.99% succede che tu diventi più esigente ancora, e lui meno ancora.
Vedi un pò tu...


----------



## gas (26 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma al 99.99% succede che tu diventi più esigente ancora, e lui meno ancora.
> Vedi un pò tu...



vero


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma al 99.99% succede che tu diventi più esigente ancora, e lui meno ancora.
> Vedi un pò tu...


Allora sono nella merda.


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Allora sono nella merda.


sì


----------



## Fantastica (26 Giugno 2013)

Io sono sempre più convinta della mia opinione ...
Indagherei, fossi in Gimmie


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma al 99.99% succede che tu diventi più esigente ancora, e lui meno ancora.
> Vedi un pò tu...


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Allora sono nella merda.


No. Nella merda ci sarai fra 10 anni quando avrai sei figli e ancora lo tradirai perchè wuella parte di te non si è realizzata


----------



## Manon Lescaut (26 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Nella merda ci sarai fra 10 anni quando avrai sei figli e ancora lo tradirai perchè wuella parte di te non si è realizzata


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Quoto


Dei figli, sei figli non li auguro a nessuno:mrgreen:


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dei figli, sei figli non li auguro a nessuno:mrgreen:


Allora ti sto veramente sul cazzo se li auguri a me.


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dei figli, sei figli non li auguro a nessuno:mrgreen:


perchè?  magari è divertente averne 6......


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Allora ti sto veramente sul cazzo se li auguri a me.


No per nulla, sto solocercando di far fare un errore a una oerfetta sconosciuta in cui rivedo me senza la fortuna di aver incontro un L qualunque che mi facesse capire che stavo facendo una scelta sbagliata
Il numero dei figli era un errore di battitura
ip


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè?  magari è divertente averne 6......


Ma anche no. Grazie


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No per nulla, sto solocercando di far fare un errore a una oerfetta sconosciuta in cui rivedo me senza la fortuna di aver incontro un L qualunque che mi facesse capire che stavo facendo una scelta sbagliata
> Il numero dei figli era un errore di battitura
> ip


Ah ok. Tranquilla penso che prima di fare dei figli, in qualsiasi numero, passeranno ancora molti anni. Se trovassi un modo per diminuire il mio appetito sessuale risolverei la maggior parte dei miei problemi.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ah ok. Tranquilla penso che prima di fare dei figli, in qualsiasi numero, passeranno ancora molti anni. Se trovassi un modo per diminuire il mio appetito sessuale risolverei la maggior parte dei miei problemi.



Ma non è giusto e prima o poi avrai le stesse esigenze
lascia libero quell'uomo di trovare una donna con cui abbia l'intesa giusta 
sei giovane, non accettar compromessi


----------



## Fantastica (26 Giugno 2013)

(non c'entra, ma anche 'sta cosa che leggo sempre "sei giovane, puoi rifarti una vita; sei giovane, mollalo; sei giovane, a 30 anni, ecc."... Ma che cavolo c'entra essere giovani o non giovani? Sono le cose che succedono a determinare le scelte, mica il tempo che passa!! Per me è un mondo alla rovescia :blank


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> (non c'entra, ma anche 'sta cosa che leggo sempre "sei giovane, puoi rifarti una vita; sei giovane, mollalo; sei giovane, a 30 anni, ecc."... Ma che cavolo c'entra essere giovani o non giovani? Sono le cose che succedono a determinare le scelte, mica il tempo che passa!! Per me è un mondo alla rovescia :blank


Sono d'accordo ma è più facile farlo ora che quando avrà la mia età


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è giusto e prima o poi avrai le stesse esigenze
> lascia libero quell'uomo di trovare una donna con cui abbia l'intesa giusta
> sei giovane, non accettar compromessi


Ma lui è felice, il problema è solo mio. Devo solo smettere di vedere l'altro. In 3 anni è stato il primo e l'unico con cui l'ho tradito ed è stato a causa di un sommarsi di eventi che non credo proprio accadranno mai più con qualcun altro. Credo che sia la soluzione migliore. Penso che potrebbe essere un compromesso che posso accettare... Stare con una persona che mi ama ed è felice, rinunciando solo in parte alla mia soddisfazione.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ma lui è felice, il problema è solo mio. Devo solo smettere di vedere l'altro.


No, lui deve smettere di vedere l'altro. Quale dei due Lui fai tu.


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, lui deve smettere di vedere l'altro. Quale dei due Lui fai tu.


Che??


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ma lui è felice, il problema è solo mio. Devo solo smettere di vedere l'altro. In 3 anni è stato il primo e l'unico con cui l'ho tradito ed è stato a causa di un sommarsi di eventi che non credo proprio accadranno mai più con qualcun altro. Credo che sia la soluzione migliore. Penso che potrebbe essere un compromesso che posso accettare... Stare con una persona che mi ama ed è felice, rinunciando solo in parte alla mia soddisfazione.


6 di quelle convinte che chi nasce tondo possa morir quadrato?


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Che??


Fantastica sospetta che il triangolo sia completo e che L e R siano più che amici.......


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Fantastica sospetta che il triangolo sia completo e che L e R siano più che amici.......


Ancora???? Ebbasta...!!! Anche se così fosse sarebbe tutto più semplice!!! Ah ah...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ma lui è felice, il problema è solo mio. Devo solo smettere di vedere l'altro. In 3 anni è stato il primo e l'unico con cui l'ho tradito ed è stato a causa di un sommarsi di eventi che non credo proprio accadranno mai più con qualcun altro. Credo che sia la soluzione migliore. Penso che potrebbe essere un compromesso che posso accettare... Stare con una persona che mi ama ed è felice, rinunciando solo in parte alla mia soddisfazione.


Non capisco perchè questo sacrificio ed è inutile che continuo a dirti che stai facendo una vera cazzata


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ho 25 anni, ho conosciuto il mio compagno R 3 anni fa appena uscita da una convivenza fallimentare con un uomo molto più grande di me. Quando ho conosciuto R lui era insieme al suo migliore amico L. Inizialmente è nata una simpatia, iniziai a frequentare la loro compagnia, entrambi mi chiedevano di uscire. Decisi di uscire con R e cominciammo una bellissima storia. Io ero più cauta vista la brutta esperienza vissuta precedentemente, ma cedendo alle sue richieste abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme dopo un anno. Andava tutto benissimo, e va ancora tutto benissimo, lui è il mio fidanzato, il mio migliore amico, ci divertiamo, c'è quando ho bisogno di lui, mi ama da morire. Ma.... A letto non siamo mai stati fantastici, ho provato a parlargli di questo problema, ma lui subito si offende e si rifiuta di affrontarlo. Devo premettere una cosa: io R e il suo migliore amico L siamo sempre insieme ( vacanze, uscite, concerti etc...) Una sera casualmente mi trovo sola con L (con cui negli anni si è creata molta complicità) e parlando del più e del meno salta fuori la mia insoddisfazione e frustrazione nei riguardi del sesso con R. Per farla breve un altra sera sotto l'effetto di svariate vodke dopo una serata in discoteca io è L finiamo a letto. È fantastico. Succede altre volte, è sempre più fantastico. Il senso di colpa non è lacerante come avrei potuto pensare, ne da parte mia ne da parte sua. Continuiamo la nostra vita come prima, io però trovando in L quello che mi mancava con R sono meno nervosa e suscettibile. Sia io che L siamo terrorizzati da quello che potrebbe succedere se venissimo scoperti, la nostra vita sarebbe distrutta, ma non possiamo fare a meno di vederci. Ormai sono 4 mesi che va avanti così, io non so che fare. Amo R, lui è l'uomo che vorrei sposare e vorrei fosse il padre dei miei figli, però voglio molto bene anche a L, è il mio amante ma anche il mio amico e confidente. Uno completa l'altro. Uno è la tranquillità e la serenità del focolare domestico, l'altro è passione travolgente e divertimento, sommati sono l'uomo perfetto. Non so se dovrei parlarne con R, rischiando di rovinare 3 vite in una volta sola, troncare con L destabilizzando l'equilibrio dei 3 moschettieri, o cercare di destreggiarmi in questo ménage a trois a oltranza... Scusate se vi ho tediato!!



con il migliore amico no però eh!
ora leggo il resto


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non ti innervosire, ne sentirti accusata da persone che pensi siano noiose che stanno in casa con pigiamone davanti la tv
> 
> *stai parlando con uno dei più folli del forum, che ha tutto fuorchè una vita regolare e dettata da principi noiosi e bigotti*
> 
> ...



:rotfl:


Per il resto quoto


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Per questo ho scritto che ci sono delle eccezioni. Non volevo ignorarti, è che le accuse di immaturità infondata mi hanno fatto imbizzarrire. So che non è bello quello che faccio, *ma non tollero venga messa in discussione la nostra amicizia. *Ognuno ha esperienze di vita diverse, io non vedo niente di strano nel fatto di continuare a frequentare gli amici di una vita anche dopo i 30 anni.



Mi sa che questo lo state facendo da mesi tu ed L


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> A quanto pare il definire una donna Troia indipendentemente dai motivi che l'hanno portata a fare scelte senz'altro sbagliate e discutibili è l'unica arma che hanno a disposizione certi eunuchi. Peace.


però non credo che R se scoiprisse sarebbe disposto ad ascoltare quello che li ha portati a fare ciò che fanno
ma sarà lui a cionsiderarti forse un una Troia e lui uno pezzo di merda o quant'altro
Pensaci...
E non  che io sia dd'accordo ma purtroppo è cosi...
E del giudizio degli altri ci si può anche passare sopra ma a quello del ragazzo con cui si vorrebbe passare il resto della vita fa male


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> però non credo che R se scoiprisse sarebbe disposto ad ascoltare quello che li ha portati a fare ciò che fanno
> ma sarà lui a cionsiderarti forse un una Troia e lui uno pezzo di merda o quant'altro
> Pensaci...
> E non  che io sia dd'accordo ma purtroppo è cosi...
> E del giudizio degli altri ci si può anche passare sopra ma a quello del ragazzo con cui si vorrebbe passare il resto della vita fa male


Tralasciando il tuo italiano che lascia abbastanza a desiderare.... Dal mio ragazzo potrei accettare epiteti di qualsiasi tipo, ne avrebbe ogni diritto. Non accetto di essere giudicata e insultata da chi non conosce me, la mia storia e non è minimamente coinvolto. Cerco consigli, non gente che mi da della Troia.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Tralasciando il tuo italiano che lascia abbastanza a desiderare.... Dal mio ragazzo potrei accettare epiteti di qualsiasi tipo, ne avrebbe ogni diritto. Non accetto di essere giudicata e insultata da chi non conosce me, la mia storia e non è minimamente coinvolto.* Cerco consigli, non gente che mi da della Troia*.


A me  il mio italiano sembra corretto ...poi se tu vuoi cvorreggerlo fai pure ...
Non siamo qui poer fare temi e neppure trattati ma per commentare storie...


Per il neretto ti dò ragione ....am prendi atto che queta è una realtà a cui vai incontro ...
E non solo da parte del tuo ragazzo nell'ipotesi che veniste scoperti...


dimenticavo un consiglio 
se sei permalosa di conviene evitare di scrivere
potresti incontrare utenti peggiori


----------



## Tubarao (26 Giugno 2013)

Hai sottovalutato la domanda di Erab. Rileggila bene.

Come ti sentiresti se venissi a scoprire che R continua la storia con te perchè ti vede come la classica brava ragazza mentre con la tua amica che è una bomba di sesso arriva a sfolgiare tutto il kamasutra ?

Un pò il cliche: la Santa a casa e la Puttana fuori ?

Tu ed R avete dei problemi, e anche belli grossi, se proprio lo ami di sincero amore, un giorno lo prendi lo costringi e mettersi seduto ed esordisci: "Mio caro R, noi due abbiamo un problema....." (Non gli parlare di quell'infame del suo amico che lo uccidi).

Se questi problemi non li risolvi ora e continui questa storia su queste basi, IMHO, tu fra qualche anno, magari dopo il primo figlio, cominci a guardare diversamente quel belloccio del collega di lavoro, e il massimo del gran sesso che farai sarà qualche scopicchiata rubata in giro sulle quali proietterai di tutto e di più.


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

Il nostro problema è che lui ha raramente voglia, sono quasi sempre io a cercarlo, capita spesso che faccia "cilecca" perché dice che è troppo nervoso, pensa troppo e il volere una super prestazione non si accorda bene con le sue reazioni fisiche. La nostra media è di un rapporto a settimana quando va bene. Non mi ha mai concesso un bis. Le poche volte che riusciamo a trombare (perdonate il francesismo) senza contrattempi, io sono soddisfatta, purtroppo sono troppo poco frequenti. Se un giorno avrò un figlio però non credo proprio avrò ne la voglia ne il tempo che ho ora per sperimentare il kamasutra. E fortunatamente di colleghi maschi ne ho solo 2: uno ha settant'anni, l'altro è gay...


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me  il mio italiano sembra corretto ...poi se tu vuoi cvorreggerlo fai pure ...
> Non siamo qui poer fare temi e neppure trattati ma per commentare storie...
> 
> 
> ...


Sono permalosa, ma penso che chiunque se la prenderebbe a sentirsi dare della Troia da un perfetto sconosciuto. O no?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Sono permalosa, ma penso che chiunque se la prenderebbe a sentirsi dare della Troia da un perfetto sconosciuto. O no?



E sai quanto me la sono presa anni fa ...
ma ora me ne sbatto la cosa che conta di più ( e neanche più di tanto) è l'opinione che hanno lepersone che mi conoscono bene, le altre opinioni sono solo rumori ...
Perchè come giustamente dici le altre non ti conoscono non sanno come veramente stai dentro e non sanno come vivi questa storia e la tua vita...
Attenti a non farvi beccare R ne soffrirebbe e non poco ....Se scegliessi di stare con R fai in modo che la storia non venga mai fuori ...
Il problema  sesso è da risolvere si vero più si va avanti e più si diventa esigenti , e se lui è felice cosi tu non sa<rai mai appagata....cercando sempre fuori la vostar coppia ...
Parlagliene , incazzati a costo di sembrare petulante ...il sessso vale poco in una coppia quanto tutti e due sono appagati ma quando una parte non lo è vale molto...


----------



## Daniele (26 Giugno 2013)

Primo: Donne che tradiscono sono troie a prescindere, la motivazione può renderle meno meretrici o più metetrici, ma si rimane sempre sulla categoria, cioè ragazze se scoperte a cui vale la pena di mandare a quel paese senza un se e senza un ma e senza ascoltare le loro stupide motivazioni e colpevolizzazioni del tradito.
Secondo: Tu te la sei fatta con l'amico, te la sei fatta con l'amico cazzone del tuo ragazzo, solo per questo se scoperta meriteresti che lui ti spaccasse la faccia per rendere il tuo bel faccino come quello di un mostro, ma se se lo scopre quello stronzone del tuo ragazzo che fa? Scopre che è stato tradito da quella vogliosa di cazzo della sua ragazza e da quello stronzo del suo caro amico che in amicizia condivide anche la vagina tua.

Scusate, ma tu e l'amicone fate palesemente schifo come persone, sono preferibili i puttanieri che vanno a mignotte, hanno più eleganza.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Il nostro problema è che lui ha raramente voglia, sono quasi sempre io a cercarlo, capita spesso che faccia "cilecca" perché dice che è troppo nervoso, pensa troppo e il volere una super prestazione non si accorda bene con le sue reazioni fisiche. La nostra media è di un rapporto a settimana quando va bene. Non mi ha mai concesso un bis. Le poche volte che riusciamo a trombare (perdonate il francesismo) senza contrattempi, io sono soddisfatta, purtroppo sono troppo poco frequenti. Se un giorno avrò un figlio però non credo proprio avrò ne la voglia ne il tempo che ho ora per sperimentare il kamasutra. E fortunatamente di colleghi maschi ne ho solo 2: uno ha settant'anni, l'altro è gay...


Mmmhh bel problema ... Ma lo ha sempre avuto o sei tu che la scateni questa inappetenza sessuale ? Non è che sei tu che lo attrai poco? Oppure se ha problemi "meccanici"forse è il caso che senta uno specialista ... Butto la le domande poi se vuoi rispondi ... Buongiorno


----------



## Daniele (26 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mmmhh bel problema ... Ma lo ha sempre avuto o sei tu che la scateni questa inappetenza sessuale ? Non è che sei tu che lo attrai poco? Oppure se ha problemi "meccanici"forse è il caso che senta uno specialista ... Butto la le domande poi se vuoi rispondi ... Buongiorno


Fiammetta, posso dirti che di solito succede se la ragazza in questione non è nulla di chè! Mentre l'amico forse si eccita guardando anche un cadavere putrefatto, quindi tutto gira.

RImango senza parole per quanto una persona possa essere cattiva da morire e non capirlo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Giugno 2013)

*R: Voglio entrambi*



Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Il nostro problema è che lui ha raramente voglia, sono quasi sempre io a cercarlo, capita spesso che faccia "cilecca" perché dice che è troppo nervoso, pensa troppo e il volere una super prestazione non si accorda bene con le sue reazioni fisiche. La nostra media è di un rapporto a settimana quando va bene. Non mi ha mai concesso un bis. Le poche volte che riusciamo a trombare (perdonate il francesismo) senza contrattempi, io sono soddisfatta, purtroppo sono troppo poco frequenti.


Quello di Gimme non é tradimento, é legittima difesa.


----------



## Daniele (26 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quello di Gimme non é tradimento, é legittima difesa.


Quello di Gimme è chiamato legittimamente disonestà, quella che porta gli italiani ad essere dei sfigati cronici rispetto ad altri nel mondo. I furbetti di quartiere vanno bene solo in italia, chi li accetta accetta di considerare bene degli sfigatoni enormi e diventa sfigatone.


----------



## Zod (26 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Primo: Donne che tradiscono sono troie a prescindere, la motivazione può renderle meno meretrici o più metetrici, ma si rimane sempre sulla categoria, cioè ragazze se scoperte a cui vale la pena di mandare a quel paese senza un se e senza un ma e senza ascoltare le loro stupide motivazioni e colpevolizzazioni del tradito.
> Secondo: Tu te la sei fatta con l'amico, te la sei fatta con l'amico cazzone del tuo ragazzo, solo per questo se scoperta meriteresti che lui ti spaccasse la faccia per rendere il tuo bel faccino come quello di un mostro, ma se se lo scopre quello stronzone del tuo ragazzo che fa? Scopre che è stato tradito da quella vogliosa di cazzo della sua ragazza e da quello stronzo del suo caro amico che in amicizia condivide anche la vagina tua.
> 
> Scusate, ma tu e l'amicone fate palesemente schifo come persone, sono preferibili i puttanieri che vanno a mignotte, hanno più eleganza.


Mah...io a prostitute non ci sono ancora mai stato, ma con l'etá sto sempre più cominciando a pensare che il rapporto esistente tra cliente e prostituta sia un esempio di trasparenza tra i vari rapporti possibili tra uomo e donna.

S*B


----------



## Zod (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ho 25 anni, ho conosciuto il mio compagno R 3 anni fa appena uscita da una convivenza fallimentare con un uomo molto più grande di me. Quando ho conosciuto R lui era insieme al suo migliore amico L. Inizialmente è nata una simpatia, iniziai a frequentare la loro compagnia, entrambi mi chiedevano di uscire. Decisi di uscire con R e cominciammo una bellissima storia. Io ero più cauta vista la brutta esperienza vissuta precedentemente, ma cedendo alle sue richieste abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme dopo un anno. Andava tutto benissimo, e va ancora tutto benissimo, lui è il mio fidanzato, il mio migliore amico, ci divertiamo, c'è quando ho bisogno di lui, mi ama da morire. Ma.... A letto non siamo mai stati fantastici, ho provato a parlargli di questo problema, ma lui subito si offende e si rifiuta di affrontarlo. Devo premettere una cosa: io R e il suo migliore amico L siamo sempre insieme ( vacanze, uscite, concerti etc...) Una sera casualmente mi trovo sola con L (con cui negli anni si è creata molta complicità) e parlando del più e del meno salta fuori la mia insoddisfazione e frustrazione nei riguardi del sesso con R. Per farla breve un altra sera sotto l'effetto di svariate vodke dopo una serata in discoteca io è L finiamo a letto. È fantastico. Succede altre volte, è sempre più fantastico. Il senso di colpa non è lacerante come avrei potuto pensare, ne da parte mia ne da parte sua. Continuiamo la nostra vita come prima, io però trovando in L quello che mi mancava con R sono meno nervosa e suscettibile. Sia io che L siamo terrorizzati da quello che potrebbe succedere se venissimo scoperti, la nostra vita sarebbe distrutta, ma non possiamo fare a meno di vederci. Ormai sono 4 mesi che va avanti così, io non so che fare. Amo R, lui è l'uomo che vorrei sposare e vorrei fosse il padre dei miei figli, però voglio molto bene anche a L, è il mio amante ma anche il mio amico e confidente. Uno completa l'altro. Uno è la tranquillità e la serenità del focolare domestico, l'altro è passione travolgente e divertimento, sommati sono l'uomo perfetto. Non so se dovrei parlarne con R, rischiando di rovinare 3 vite in una volta sola, troncare con L destabilizzando l'equilibrio dei 3 moschettieri, o cercare di destreggiarmi in questo ménage a trois a oltranza... Scusate se vi ho tediato!!


È semplice, se nessuno dei due ti soddisfa al 100% lasciali entrambi. Oppure tieniti solo il trombamico. Tradire l'uomo della tua vita è un controsenso che una laureata amante della lingua italiana dovrebbe cogliere al volo.

S*B


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mmmhh bel problema ... Ma lo ha sempre avuto o sei tu che la scateni questa inappetenza sessuale ? Non è che sei tu che lo attrai poco? Oppure se ha problemi "meccanici"forse è il caso che senta uno specialista ... Butto la le domande poi se vuoi rispondi ... Buongiorno


Ciao, allora io ho provato più volte a parlare con lui di questo problema, lui afferma che in tutte le sue precedenti relazioni la frequenza non era mai stata un motivo di discussione dato che erano state tutte relazioni con ragazze che abitavano relativamente lontano e che quindi vedeva solo nel week end. Da qui giustifica i problemi meccanici, dice che il sentirsi "non all'altezza" lo inibisce. In pratica si fa una cifra di seghe mentali. Non credo proprio di essere io a non attrarlo, e non per arroganza, ma oltre che fisicamente non sono da buttar via, mi sono sempre impegnata per sedurlo. Purtroppo quando cerco di affrontare l'argomento andando un po' più a fondo lui si chiude a riccio e diventa impossibile parlarne.


----------



## Daniele (26 Giugno 2013)

Niente è più castrdante di una donna che cerca di sedurre un uomo...sapendo che nessuna donna sa come cavolo fare a sedurre un uomo. Come mai dico questo e qui ci saranno un mare di seduttrici pronte a spararmi addosso, secondo me la maggior parte delle donne non conosce quello che davvero un uomo vuole creando ottibili paure di non soddisfare cotal donna, ansia da prestazione.
L'ho vissuta, mi ha castrato per bene, nella mia vita ho scoperto cosa una donna dovrebbe fare, nessuna donna lo fa e quindi mi metto con il cuore in pace capendo che le donne di uomini non ne capiscono un emerito tubo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ho 25 anni, ho conosciuto il mio compagno R 3 anni fa appena uscita da una convivenza fallimentare con un uomo molto più grande di me. Quando ho conosciuto R lui era insieme al suo migliore amico L. Inizialmente è nata una simpatia, iniziai a frequentare la loro compagnia, entrambi mi chiedevano di uscire. Decisi di uscire con R e cominciammo una bellissima storia. Io ero più cauta vista la brutta esperienza vissuta precedentemente, ma cedendo alle sue richieste abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme dopo un anno. Andava tutto benissimo, e va ancora tutto benissimo, lui è il mio fidanzato, il mio migliore amico, ci divertiamo, c'è quando ho bisogno di lui, mi ama da morire. Ma.... A letto non siamo mai stati fantastici, ho provato a parlargli di questo problema, ma lui subito si offende e si rifiuta di affrontarlo. Devo premettere una cosa: io R e il suo migliore amico L siamo sempre insieme ( vacanze, uscite, concerti etc...) Una sera casualmente mi trovo sola con L (con cui negli anni si è creata molta complicità) e parlando del più e del meno salta fuori la mia insoddisfazione e frustrazione nei riguardi del sesso con R. Per farla breve un altra sera sotto l'effetto di svariate vodke dopo una serata in discoteca io è L finiamo a letto. È fantastico. Succede altre volte, è sempre più fantastico. Il senso di colpa non è lacerante come avrei potuto pensare, ne da parte mia ne da parte sua. Continuiamo la nostra vita come prima, io però trovando in L quello che mi mancava con R sono meno nervosa e suscettibile. Sia io che L siamo terrorizzati da quello che potrebbe succedere se venissimo scoperti, la nostra vita sarebbe distrutta, ma non possiamo fare a meno di vederci. Ormai sono 4 mesi che va avanti così, io non so che fare. Amo R, lui è l'uomo che vorrei sposare e vorrei fosse il padre dei miei figli, però voglio molto bene anche a L, è il mio amante ma anche il mio amico e confidente. Uno completa l'altro. Uno è la tranquillità e la serenità del focolare domestico, l'altro è passione travolgente e divertimento, sommati sono l'uomo perfetto. Non so se dovrei parlarne con R, rischiando di rovinare 3 vite in una volta sola, troncare con L destabilizzando l'equilibrio dei 3 moschettieri, o cercare di destreggiarmi in questo ménage a trois a oltranza... Scusate se vi ho tediato!!


Però bisogna essere abbastanza di bocca buona per riuscire ad accontentarsi di soli due uomini che, sommati, rappresentano il soddisfacimento a tutto tondo dei propri desideri.
Due soli uomini per accumulare tanto di quel materiale che neppure un plotone di bersaglieri fuso a livello molecolare con tutti i premi Nobel maschi degli ultimi 50 anni potrebbero mai mettere assieme!
Cioè, tu devi essere una che si accontenta facilmente, una di poche pretese ed anche un po'sottovalutata, perchè trai soddisfazione anche dalle piccole cose, non hai grilli per la testa e fai il bagno nell'umiltà molto di frequente.
Sei una ragazza d'altri tempi, quelli eroici durante i quali i treni erano ancora a vapore, i cavalieri combattevano i saraceni e i cellulari non avevano lo schermo touch, ovvero quando gli sbuffi di bianco vapore e fumo nero dovevano coesistere per procedere da una stazione all'altra, quando bastava essere infedele per essere trafitto sia da veloci colpi di balestra che da picche arrugginite nel medesimo istante e quando per comunicare il proprio disagio bastava parlare, anche a distanza, e non solo palpeggiare un attrezzo freddo e scivoloso che costa una fortuna e di scarsissima autonomia.
Che il dio della geometria conservi a lungo ragazze come te!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ciao, allora io ho provato più volte a parlare con lui di questo problema, lui afferma che in tutte le sue precedenti relazioni la frequenza non era mai stata un motivo di discussione dato che erano state tutte relazioni con ragazze che abitavano relativamente lontano e che quindi vedeva solo nel week end. Da qui giustifica i problemi meccanici, dice che il sentirsi "non all'altezza" lo inibisce. In pratica si fa una cifra di seghe mentali. Non credo proprio di essere io a non attrarlo, e non per arroganza, ma oltre che fisicamente non sono da buttar via, mi sono sempre impegnata per sedurlo. Purtroppo quando cerco di affrontare l'argomento andando un po' più a fondo lui si chiude a riccio e diventa impossibile parlarne.


Non all'altezza lo potrei capire se fosse il primo rapporto sessuale che avete... A me per dire è successo con un ex la prima volta si è. Letteralmente bloccato, gira che ti rigira ne venne fuori che aveva soggezione,  nel senso che aveva talmente. Idealizzato l'evento. Da avere timore di non esser corrispondente alle aspettative.... Però la prima volta poi in seguito tutto liscio come l'olio. Invece nel vostro caso mi sembra sia necessario proprio approfondire


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Tralasciando il tuo italiano che lascia abbastanza a desiderare.... Dal mio ragazzo potrei accettare epiteti di qualsiasi tipo, ne avrebbe ogni diritto. Non accetto di essere giudicata e insultata da chi non conosce me, la mia storia e non è minimamente coinvolto. Cerco consigli, non gente che mi da della Troia.



Allora cambia forum no?
Qua riceverai sempre e solo quello che non vuoi 
QUello che non chiedi 
Quello che non cerchi...

Tu chiedi pere e ricevi mele no?

Invece mia cara mettetela via...

Quando si fanno certe cose bisogna essere pronti a tutto...

E come dice il mio amico...
Il vecchio militare non muore mai
casomai cade in battaglia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niente è più castrdante di una donna che cerca di sedurre un uomo...sapendo che nessuna donna sa come cavolo fare a sedurre un uomo. Come mai dico questo e qui ci saranno un mare di seduttrici pronte a spararmi addosso, secondo me la maggior parte delle donne non conosce quello che davvero un uomo vuole creando ottibili paure di non soddisfare cotal donna, ansia da prestazione.
> L'ho vissuta, mi ha castrato per bene, nella mia vita ho scoperto cosa una donna dovrebbe fare, nessuna donna lo fa e quindi mi metto con il cuore in pace capendo che le donne di uomini non ne capiscono un emerito tubo.


Ho evitato di rispondere alle tue provocazioni fino ad ora perché già mi sento sufficientemente umiliata ad aver scritto su questo forum dei fatti miei, non volevo scendere ulteriormente di livello abbassandomi al tuo. Se TU non sei mai stato sedotto da una donna forse è un problema unicamente TUO. Se tu non trovi seducente che la tua lei cucini per te in desabillhe e tacchi alti solo perché sa che le piaci così (anche se solitamente usa mutande con le scimmiette e pigiama di tezenis) è un problema tuo. Forse preferisci indossare un pannolone ed essere sculacciato per essere sedotto. De gustibus. In ogni caso non ho mai avuto problemi simili coi miei precedenti partners.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Nella merda ci sarai fra 10 anni quando avrai sei figli e ancora lo tradirai perchè wuella parte di te non si è realizzata





Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Quoto





farfalla ha detto:


> Dei figli, sei figli non li auguro a nessuno:mrgreen:



quoto tutto alltogheter :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ho evitato di rispondere alle tue provocazioni fino ad ora perché già mi sento sufficientemente umiliata ad aver scritto su questo forum dei fatti miei, non volevo scendere ulteriormente di livello abbassandomi al tuo. Se TU non sei mai stato sedotto da una donna forse è un problema unicamente TUO. Se tu non trovi seducente che la tua lei cucini per te in desabillhe e tacchi alti solo perché sa che le piaci così (anche se solitamente usa mutande con le scimmiette e pigiama di tezenis) è un problema tuo. Forse preferisci indossare un pannolone ed essere sculacciato per essere sedotto. De gustibus. In ogni caso non ho mai avuto problemi simili coi miei precedenti partners.



Lascia perdere Daniele che si esprime sempre in modo un pò... così.

Mi ha colpito che tu dica che ti sei sufficientemente umiliata a scrivere qua.

Scusa, rifletti piuttosto sull'umiliazione che state infliggendo a R.
Immagina quando (e scusa ma sarà "quando" e non "se", siete troppo vicini perchè questa cosa possa andare avanti per sempre senza essere scoperta) R vi scoprirà. Immaginati nei suoi panni.
_Immagina che lui ti tradisca con la tua migliore amica_.
Con la quale magari ti confidi sui tuoi problemi sessuali con R.

Hai l'idea -e non sei la prima e non sarai l'ultima- che frequentando entrambi siete tutti più felici. Che il tuo rapporto con R migliora. Capisco. Ripeto, non sei la prima nè l'ultima, ne sono già passati qui a raccontare storie simili.

Ma un rapporto che ha bisogno di un altro, è destinato ad avere sempre più bisogno di puntelli esterni.
Il sesso non migliora col tempo. Non siete compatibili da quel punto di vista.
Tradimenti a parte, qua ti possiamo raccontare mille casi in cui una/uno ha pensato che un sesso insoddisfacente fosse un piccolo prezzo da pagare... per poi scoprire che il prezzo cresce sempre di più, con gli interessi, e ci si riempie di frustrazione e rabbia.

R sarà un bravissimo ragazzo, ma non è l'unico uomo sulla terra (come ben sai, ehm...) e sono convinta che ci possa essere qualcuno di più azzeccato per te.

Oltretutto, gli state facendo davvero del male, ma proprio tanto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Il nostro problema è che lui ha raramente voglia, sono quasi sempre io a cercarlo, capita spesso che faccia "cilecca" perché dice che è troppo nervoso, pensa troppo e il volere una super prestazione non si accorda bene con le sue reazioni fisiche. La nostra media è di un rapporto a settimana quando va bene. Non mi ha mai concesso un bis. Le poche volte che riusciamo a trombare (perdonate il francesismo) senza contrattempi, io sono soddisfatta, purtroppo sono troppo poco frequenti. Se un giorno avrò un figlio però non credo proprio avrò ne la voglia ne il tempo che ho ora per sperimentare il kamasutra. E fortunatamente di colleghi maschi ne ho solo 2: uno ha settant'anni, l'altro è gay...



il tuo problema è che non vedi le cose in prospettiva

leggi bene 

erab
tubarao e...


farfie :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Sono permalosa, ma penso che chiunque se la prenderebbe a sentirsi dare della Troia da un perfetto sconosciuto. O no?



no, io no 

neanche dai conosciuti peraltro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Primo: *Donne che tradiscono sono troie a prescindere*, la motivazione può renderle meno meretrici o più metetrici, ma si rimane sempre sulla categoria, cioè ragazze se scoperte a cui vale la pena di mandare a quel paese senza un se e senza un ma e senza ascoltare le loro stupide motivazioni e colpevolizzazioni del tradito.
> Secondo: Tu te la sei fatta con l'amico, te la sei fatta con l'amico cazzone del tuo ragazzo, solo per questo se scoperta meriteresti che lui ti spaccasse la faccia per rendere il tuo bel faccino come quello di un mostro, ma se se lo scopre quello stronzone del tuo ragazzo che fa? Scopre che è stato tradito da quella vogliosa di cazzo della sua ragazza e da quello stronzo del suo caro amico che in amicizia condivide anche la vagina tua.
> 
> Scusate, ma tu e l'amicone fate palesemente schifo come persone, sono preferibili i puttanieri che vanno a mignotte, hanno più eleganza.



daniele, grazie di esistere 

scusa se non ti bacio il culo, ma sono di fretta


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora cambia forum no?
> Qua riceverai sempre e solo quello che non vuoi
> QUello che non chiedi
> Quello che non cerchi...
> ...


Hai ragione. È la prima (e penso anche l'ultima) volta che scrivo su un forum. Sto vivendo un momento difficile e non posso parlarne con nessuno. Alcuni mi hanno dato buoni consigli, altri penso che abbiano solo voluto scaricare su di me che sono una traditrice, quindi l'incarnazione del male, le loro frustrazioni. Mi fa male, è 2 giorni che ho il mal di testa e di stomaco per sopportare oltre al peso del mio senso di colpa, il peso di tutte le cattiverie che mi sono state scaricate addosso. Ci sarà subito qualcuno che dirà che per una stronza e puttana galattica come me non è mai abbastanza. Pazienza. Ancora un po' di fiele non mi ucciderà.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Hai ragione. È la prima (e penso anche l'ultima) volta che scrivo su un forum. Sto vivendo un momento difficile e non posso parlarne con nessuno. Alcuni mi hanno dato buoni consigli, altri penso che abbiano solo voluto scaricare su di me che sono una traditrice, quindi l'incarnazione del male, le loro frustrazioni. Mi fa male, *è 2 giorni che ho il mal di testa e di stomaco per sopportare oltre al peso del mio senso di colpa, il peso di tutte le cattiverie che mi sono state scaricate addosso*. Ci sarà subito qualcuno che dirà che per una stronza e puttana galattica come me non è mai abbastanza. Pazienza. Ancora un po' di fiele non mi ucciderà.



Ok.
Pensa che quello che senti è solo una piccola parte di come ti sentirai quando la storia verrà fuori.

Non è una cattiveria. E' che, davvero, in una compagnia affiatata, con voi tre che siete vicini, le probabilità di essere beccati sono alte e crescono esponenzialmente con il tempo in cui va avanti la tresca.

Ti dico queste cose perchè magari ti aiutano ad prendere una decisione, anche se solo in conseguenza della fifa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Hai ragione. È la prima (e penso anche l'ultima) volta che scrivo su un forum. Sto vivendo un momento difficile e non posso parlarne con nessuno. Alcuni mi hanno dato buoni consigli, altri penso che abbiano solo voluto scaricare su di me che sono una traditrice, quindi l'incarnazione del male, le loro frustrazioni.* Mi fa male, è 2 giorni che ho il mal di testa e di stomaco per sopportare oltre al peso del mio senso di colpa,* il peso di tutte le cattiverie che mi sono state scaricate addosso. Ci sarà subito qualcuno che dirà che per una stronza e puttana galattica come me non è mai abbastanza. Pazienza. Ancora un po' di fiele non mi ucciderà.



capisco: è comprensibilissimo, direi umano che questa vicenda ti stia spaccando a metà

ma il peso di tutte le cattiverie no, non prendertelo
considera che qui, qualcuno ha passato brutti momenti, è stato tradito in modo becero, ha sofferto a lungo, ha avuto la merda nel cervello a causa di fatti che non aveva cercato

quindi comprendi a tua volta


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa sei praticamente l'unica che dice cose sensate. Grazie. Io non vorrei mai che lui soffrisse. Davvero. La sola idea che lui stia male mi lacera. Troncherò con L.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ho 25 anni, ho conosciuto il mio compagno R 3 anni fa appena uscita da una convivenza fallimentare con un uomo molto più grande di me. Quando ho conosciuto R lui era insieme al suo migliore amico L. Inizialmente è nata una simpatia, iniziai a frequentare la loro compagnia, entrambi mi chiedevano di uscire. Decisi di uscire con R e cominciammo una bellissima storia. Io ero più cauta vista la brutta esperienza vissuta precedentemente, ma cedendo alle sue richieste abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme dopo un anno. Andava tutto benissimo, e va ancora tutto benissimo, lui è il mio fidanzato, il mio migliore amico, ci divertiamo, c'è quando ho bisogno di lui, mi ama da morire. Ma.... A letto non siamo mai stati fantastici, ho provato a parlargli di questo problema, ma lui subito si offende e si rifiuta di affrontarlo. Devo premettere una cosa: io R e il suo migliore amico L siamo sempre insieme ( vacanze, uscite, concerti etc...) Una sera casualmente mi trovo sola con L (con cui negli anni si è creata molta complicità) e parlando del più e del meno salta fuori la mia insoddisfazione e frustrazione nei riguardi del sesso con R. Per farla breve un altra sera sotto l'effetto di svariate vodke dopo una serata in discoteca io è L finiamo a letto. È fantastico. Succede altre volte, è sempre più fantastico. Il senso di colpa non è lacerante come avrei potuto pensare, ne da parte mia ne da parte sua. Continuiamo la nostra vita come prima, io però trovando in L quello che mi mancava con R sono meno nervosa e suscettibile. Sia io che L siamo terrorizzati da quello che potrebbe succedere se venissimo scoperti, la nostra vita sarebbe distrutta, ma non possiamo fare a meno di vederci. Ormai sono 4 mesi che va avanti così, io non so che fare. Amo R, lui è l'uomo che vorrei sposare e vorrei fosse il padre dei miei figli, però voglio molto bene anche a L, è il mio amante ma anche il mio amico e confidente. Uno completa l'altro. Uno è la tranquillità e la serenità del focolare domestico, l'altro è passione travolgente e divertimento, sommati sono l'uomo perfetto. Non so se dovrei parlarne con R, rischiando di rovinare 3 vite in una volta sola, troncare con L destabilizzando l'equilibrio dei 3 moschettieri, o cercare di destreggiarmi in questo ménage a trois a oltranza... Scusate se vi ho tediato!!


Senti se hai l'uscita Left and Right bilancia tutto tramite un mixer.
Ti consiglio di mandare tutto in mono sia il Left e sia Il Right così l'effetto è assicurato.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Nausicaa sei praticamente l'unica che dice cose sensate. Grazie. Io non vorrei mai che lui soffrisse. Davvero. La sola idea che lui stia male mi lacera. Troncherò con L.


Brava. Poi rifletti anche sull'eventualità di tagliare anche con R...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2013)

Giemme ascolta il nonno qua...

Sbagli sul concetto voglio entrambi...

Tu se sei furba ti pappi il meglio da entrambi 

E per il resto dividi et impera...


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> capisco: è comprensibilissimo, direi umano che questa vicenda ti stia spaccando a metàma il peso di tutte le cattiverie no, non prenderteloconsidera che qui, qualcuno ha passato brutti momenti, è stato tradito in modo becero, ha sofferto a lungo, ha avuto la merda nel cervello a causa di fatti che non aveva cercatoquindi comprendi a tua volta


Io comprendo. Sono stata a mia volta tradita e ho perdonato, e non avrei mai pensato di diventare a mia volta traditrice. So che è qualcosa che ti cambia, diventi più disincantato, il buco nero che hai in mezzo al torace di rabbia gelosia e delusione non si chiude mai, semmai diventa un po' più piccolo. Io capisco che ci si debba sfogare, che non si possa tenere questa rabbia e questa amarezza. Ma forse questo non è il modo giusto... Io non l'affrontai così perlomeno, potrebbe causare ulcere gastriche!!


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Nausicaa sei praticamente l'unica che dice cose sensate. Grazie. Io non vorrei mai che lui soffrisse. Davvero. *La sola idea che lui stia male mi lacera.* Troncherò con L.


è un po' la lacerazione del coccodrillo


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Nausicaa sei praticamente l'unica che dice cose sensate. Grazie. Io non vorrei mai che lui soffrisse. Davvero. La sola idea che lui stia male mi lacera. Troncherò con L.



Posso chiederti perchè non prendi in considerazione l'idea di lasciare R
Guarda, sei una delle poche nuove entrate che vorrei incontrare oggi stesso per un caffè e per riuscire a farti capire dove sbagli. E' come se tu fossi mia figlia (non sono così vecchia per poterlo essere) ma davvero vorrei poterti far capire a quale futuro vai incontro.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso chiederti perchè non prendi in considerazione l'idea di lasciare R
> Guarda, sei una delle poche nuove entrate che vorrei incontrare oggi stesso per un caffè e per riuscire a farti capire dove sbagli. E' come se tu fossi mia figlia (*non sono così vecchia per poterlo essere*) ma davvero vorrei poterti far capire a quale futuro vai incontro.


io sì e le ripeterei di mollare entrambi e che è riuscita a fare due danni in un colpo solo con grande superficialità


----------



## Zod (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ho evitato di rispondere alle tue provocazioni fino ad ora perché già mi sento sufficientemente umiliata ad aver scritto su questo forum dei fatti miei, non volevo scendere ulteriormente di livello abbassandomi al tuo. Se TU non sei mai stato sedotto da una donna forse è un problema unicamente TUO. Se tu non trovi seducente che la tua lei cucini per te in desabillhe e tacchi alti solo perché sa che le piaci così (anche se solitamente usa mutande con le scimmiette e pigiama di tezenis) è un problema tuo. Forse preferisci indossare un pannolone ed essere sculacciato per essere sedotto. De gustibus. In ogni caso non ho mai avuto problemi simili coi miei precedenti partners.


Uhmmm..interessante...e poi?? Che altro fai per sedurre?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2013)

Roba da matti. State a rispondere a una che dice che a 25 anni  non può lasciare uno che sta tradendo con il suo migliore amico perché lo ama tanto?! E che insulta pure tutti e Luna per il suo italiano? C'è proprio poco da fare oggi?


----------



## Zod (26 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Roba da matti. State a rispondere a una che dice che a 25 anni  non può lasciare uno che sta tradendo con il suo migliore amico perché lo ama tanto?! E che insulta pure tutti e Luna per il suo italiano? C'è proprio poco da fare oggi?


Piove, sono in ferie, e mia figlia dorme ancora...

S*B


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso chiederti perchè non prendi in considerazione l'idea di lasciare R
> Guarda, sei una delle poche nuove entrate che vorrei incontrare oggi stesso per un caffè e per riuscire a farti capire dove sbagli. E' come se tu fossi mia figlia (non sono così vecchia per poterlo essere) ma davvero vorrei poterti far capire a quale futuro vai incontro.


Perché qualunque cosa possiate pensare io lo amo. So che l'ho tradito e ho sbagliato, ma in quel momento mi è sembrata l'unica soluzione per smettere di assillarlo, e L era li e mi ascoltava... Io lo amo, ho bisogno di sentire il suo odore sul cuscino quando la mattina si alza, ho bisogno del suo bacio quando va via, della telefonata in pausa pranzo, del suo abbraccio la sera sul divano, delle sue battute stupide quando sbaglio a tagliargli i capelli, ho bisogno delle sue pacche sul fondoschiena quando sto lavando i piatti, del suo calore d'inverno quando a letto ho i piedi congelati e lui non protesta. Ho anche bisogno delle sue lamentele quando è malato, anche se è un semplice raffreddore.... Non riesco ad immaginare un futuro senza di lui che mi fa sentire sicura e protetta, e allo stesso tempo mi fa sentire forte e utile.


----------



## erab (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Penso che starei male, malissimo, *però è impossibile*. Il nostro unico problema è che a *lui non piace il sesso* *quanto piace a me*, e non perché non c'è intesa con me, semplicemente lui è sempre stato così. *Lui si sente appagato così*, io purtroppo no. Ho anche provato a prendere la pillola dato che la ginecologa aveva detto che avrebbe causato un abbassamento della libido, ma non ha funzionato. Lui è felice. E da quando io lo stresso meno lo è anche di più. Spero con l'età di diventare meno esigente.


Scusami ma queste sono percezioni tue, soggettive, paragonabili alle sensazioni sulla tua fedeltà
che otterresti chiedendo a R.
Incattivisco un po la domanda 
e l' eventuale altra fosse una tua amica? come la considereresti? questo per farti valutare meglio L.


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Roba da matti. State a rispondere a una che dice che a 25 anni  non può lasciare uno che sta tradendo con il suo migliore amico perché lo ama tanto?! E che insulta pure tutti e Luna per il suo italiano? C'è proprio poco da fare oggi?


Giustappunto, tu non hai proprio un cazzo da fare?


----------



## Zod (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Perché qualunque cosa possiate pensare io lo amo. So che l'ho tradito e ho sbagliato, ma in quel momento mi è sembrata l'unica soluzione per smettere di assillarlo, e L era li e mi ascoltava... Io lo amo, ho bisogno di sentire il suo odore sul cuscino quando la mattina si alza, ho bisogno del suo bacio quando va via, della telefonata in pausa pranzo, del suo abbraccio la sera sul divano, delle sue battute stupide quando sbaglio a tagliargli i capelli, ho bisogno delle sue pacche sul fondoschiena quando sto lavando i piatti, del suo calore d'inverno quando a letto ho i piedi congelati e lui non protesta. Ho anche bisogno delle sue lamentele quando è malato, anche se è un semplice raffreddore.... Non riesco ad immaginare un futuro senza di lui che mi fa sentire sicura e protetta, e allo stesso tempo mi fa sentire forte e utile.


Ok...allora seriamente...

Lascia l'altro e spiega a quello ufficiale che per te la situazione è un problema, e che se ti ama deve sforzarsi di risolvere la cosa, anche con l'eventuale aiuto di una terapia. Se si rifiuta anche alla terza richiesta ...non ti ama, magari tromba giá con un'altra. Quindi lascialo e trovati un uomo al 100% di gradimento.

S*B


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Ok...allora seriamente...Lascia l'altro e spiega a quello ufficiale che per te la situazione è un problema, e che se ti ama deve sforzarsi di risolvere la cosa, anche con l'eventuale aiuto di una terapia. Se si rifiuta anche alla terza richiesta ...non ti ama, magari tromba giá con un'altra. Quindi lascialo e trovati un uomo al 100% di gradimento.S*B


lui non tromba con nessun'altra, ne sono assolutamente certa. È solo troppo orgoglioso e testardo per ammettere l'esistenza del problema. Ci proverò comunque. Grazie.


----------



## erab (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Perché qualunque cosa possiate pensare io lo amo. So che l'ho tradito e ho sbagliato, ma in quel momento mi è sembrata l'unica soluzione per smettere di assillarlo, e L era li e mi ascoltava... Io lo amo, ho bisogno di sentire il suo odore sul cuscino quando la mattina si alza, ho bisogno del suo bacio quando va via, della telefonata in pausa pranzo, del suo abbraccio la sera sul divano, delle sue battute stupide quando sbaglio a tagliargli i capelli, ho bisogno delle sue pacche sul fondoschiena quando sto lavando i piatti, del suo calore d'inverno quando a letto ho i piedi congelati e lui non protesta. Ho anche bisogno delle sue lamentele quando è malato, anche se è un semplice raffreddore.... Non riesco ad immaginare un futuro senza di lui che mi fa sentire sicura e protetta, e allo stesso tempo mi fa sentire forte e utile.


Ti do l' ultimo consiglio, visto che non sei ancora scappata e sembra tu abbia preso una decisione.
Non premettere che il senso di colpa diventi parte della tua relazione con R.
Avete un problema, non può essere ignorato, va affrontato a prescindere da tutti gli eventi a contorno
altrimenti fra un anno tornerai per scrivere che è successo di nuovo.


----------



## erab (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> *lui non tromba con nessun'altra, ne sono assolutamente certa*. È solo troppo orgoglioso e testardo per ammettere l'esistenza del problema. Ci proverò comunque. Grazie.


Non sto dicendo che ti tradisce, ma ogni tradito di questo forum ti dirà che pensava la stessa identica cosa....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, io no
> 
> neanche dai conosciuti peraltro


Mi sto innamorando di qs. donna.

:bacio:


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Ti do l' ultimo consiglio, visto che non sei ancora scappata e sembra tu abbia preso una decisione.
> Non premettere che il senso di colpa diventi parte della tua relazione con R.
> Avete un problema, non può essere ignorato, va affrontato a prescindere da tutti gli eventi a contorno
> altrimenti fra un anno tornerai per scrivere che è successo di nuovo.


Grazie. Cercherò di affrontare con lui per l'ennesima volta l'argomento. Spero non mi accada mai più niente del genere, ma se anche fosse credo che non scriverei più su un forum. Forse sarebbe il caso di confidarsi con uno specialista, non rapportarsi a sputasentenze ( e con questo non voglio fare di tutta l'erba un fascio ne offendere qualcuno). Ho ricevuto consigli utili, ma tanto tanto odio. Che posso anche meritare, ma solo da parte di chi ho ferito.


----------



## oceansize (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> peso del mio senso di colpa


sbaglio o quando sei arrivata qui non avevi sensi di colpa?
forse forse questo.forum ti sta facendo riflettere? bene, continua, e ascolta soprattutto chi ti dice quello che reputi assurdo, come lasciare R. Magari tra qualche giorno, con calma, rileggi tutto.
una relazione basata sul bisogno. che l'altro ci sia, scusami, ma non mi.pare amore. a me almeno.
poi se lui è orgoglioso e non vuole ammettere di avere un problema, tu non sei da meno, lo hai dimostrato rispondendo qui. quindi ti consiglierei un bel bagno d'umiltà,  a tutti e due. ascoltate e ascoltatevi. affronta questo problema con lui una volta per tutte, oppure se ti sembra più semplice, sposalo e trovati amanti che ti soddisferanno. ti sembra una bella.prospettiva? sta a te decidere.
in bocca al lupo e qui c'è sempre qualcuno.che ascolta e che manda anche a cagare, è un forum pubblico e noi.siamo ggggente emotiva


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Grazie. Cercherò di affrontare con lui per l'ennesima volta l'argomento. Spero non mi accada mai più niente del genere, ma se anche fosse credo che non scriverei più su un forum. Forse sarebbe il caso di confidarsi con uno specialista, non rapportarsi a sputasentenze ( e con questo non voglio fare di tutta l'erba un fascio ne offendere qualcuno). Ho ricevuto consigli utili, ma tanto tanto odio. Che posso anche meritare, ma solo da parte di chi ho ferito.



Credimi, non hai ricevuto nessun odio.
Ma proprio zero.

A te non è mai mai capitato di reagire con giudizi anche duri ascoltando qualcosa che è ben oltre il tuo limite di moralità o comportamento accettato?

Pensa. Immagina davvero.
Non sei in questa situazione, non hai tradito R col suo migliore amico.

Una tua amica viene in lacrime a dirti che il SUO ragazzo l'ha tradita con la SUA migliore amica...
Che le dici? Di comprendere la sua amica e il suo ragazzo che magari le vogliono tanto bene e certo non avrebbero mai voluto ferirla?
Sinceramente... che parole useresti?

E lascia stare lo "specialista".
Non ci sono profondi problemi psicologici qui.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Perché qualunque cosa possiate pensare io lo amo. So che l'ho tradito e ho sbagliato, ma in quel momento mi è sembrata l'unica soluzione per smettere di assillarlo, e L era li e mi ascoltava... Io lo amo, ho bisogno di sentire il suo odore sul cuscino quando la mattina si alza, ho bisogno del suo bacio quando va via, della telefonata in pausa pranzo, del suo abbraccio la sera sul divano, delle sue battute stupide quando sbaglio a tagliargli i capelli, ho bisogno delle sue pacche sul fondoschiena quando sto lavando i piatti, del suo calore d'inverno quando a letto ho i piedi congelati e lui non protesta. Ho anche bisogno delle sue lamentele quando è malato, anche se è un semplice raffreddore.... Non riesco ad immaginare un futuro senza di lui che mi fa sentire sicura e protetta, e allo stesso tempo mi fa sentire forte e utile.



non metto minimamente in dubbio che tu lo ami. Il problema è che questo amore non ti basterà per essere felice, e prima o poi anche lui pagherà la tua infelicità
Lui sarà sempre il marito perfetto, il padre esemplare e il genero modello che i tuoi adoreranno.
Ma tu non sarai felice.
Non posso continuare a ripetere le stesse cose e non posso chiederti di fidarti di me che sono una sconosciuta
Se noti non sto minimamente affrontando il discorso del tradimento, non faccio la morale a nessuno, e non sto pensando neanche a R. Sto solo pensando a te

Tutte le cose che ami di lui le puoi trovare in un amico, e anche questo lo dico per esperienza. Lui è perfetto come amico costante nella tua vita. Ma non è e non sarà mai un compagno. A meno che tu non metta in conto di tradirlo ogni tot anni, mesi o altro. In questo caso, tralaasciando i moralismi, può anche funzioanre


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> sbaglio o quando sei arrivata qui *non avevi sensi di colpa?*
> forse forse questo.forum ti sta facendo riflettere? bene, continua, e ascolta soprattutto chi ti dice quello che reputi assurdo, come lasciare R. Magari tra qualche giorno, con calma, rileggi tutto.
> una relazione basata sul bisogno. che l'altro ci sia, scusami, ma non mi.pare amore. a me almeno.
> poi se lui è orgoglioso e non vuole ammettere di avere un problema, tu non sei da meno, lo hai dimostrato rispondendo qui. quindi ti consiglierei un bel bagno d'umiltà,  a tutti e due. ascoltate e ascoltatevi. affronta questo problema con lui una volta per tutte, oppure se ti sembra più semplice, sposalo e trovati amanti che ti soddisferanno. ti sembra una bella.prospettiva? sta a te decidere.
> in bocca al lupo e qui c'è sempre qualcuno.che ascolta e che manda anche a cagare, è un forum pubblico e noi.siamo ggggente emotiva


Ho detto che i sensi di colpa non erano laceranti come mi sarei aspettata. Non che non ce n'erano. E tu cosa definisci amore? Come puoi sapere cosa è amore? Credo che nessuno sia onnisciente, io so solo che lui è la persona migliore che conosco, che la maggior parte del tempo che stiamo insieme io sono felice, e che io sono serena se lo è lui. Se lui sta male sto male anche io. E che sistemerò questa storia perché non posso sopportare che lui stia male. E anche io sono una persona emotiva, quindi se mando a cagare chi mi provoca, non prendetevela. Peace.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Perché qualunque cosa possiate pensare io lo amo. So che l'ho tradito e ho sbagliato, ma in quel momento mi è sembrata l'unica soluzione per smettere di assillarlo, e L era li e mi ascoltava... Io lo amo, ho bisogno di sentire il suo odore sul cuscino quando la mattina si alza, ho bisogno del suo bacio quando va via, della telefonata in pausa pranzo, del suo abbraccio la sera sul divano, delle sue battute stupide quando sbaglio a tagliargli i capelli, ho bisogno delle sue pacche sul fondoschiena quando sto lavando i piatti, del suo calore d'inverno quando a letto ho i piedi congelati e lui non protesta. Ho anche bisogno delle sue lamentele quando è malato, anche se è un semplice raffreddore.... Non riesco ad immaginare un futuro senza di lui che mi fa sentire sicura e protetta, e allo stesso tempo mi fa sentire forte e utile.


Tutto bello, e anche vero, non metto in dubbio la tua sincerità. 

Rimane però il fatto che ti arrapi pensando ad L e non a lui, e non provare a negarlo 

Ascolta Farfalla.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tutto bello, e anche vero, non metto in dubbio la tua sincerità.
> 
> Rimane però il fatto che ti arrapi pensando ad L e non a lui, e non provare a negarlo
> 
> Ascolta Farfalla.



OT
Farfalla? 



:bacio:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ho detto che i sensi di colpa non erano laceranti come mi sarei aspettata. Non che non ce n'erano. E tu cosa definisci amore? Come puoi sapere cosa è amore? Credo che nessuno sia onnisciente,* io so solo che lui è la persona migliore che conosco, che la maggior parte del tempo che stiamo insieme io sono felice, e che io sono serena se lo è lui. Se lui sta male sto male anche io*. E che sistemerò questa storia perché non posso sopportare che lui stia male. E anche io sono una persona emotiva, quindi se mando a cagare chi mi provoca, non prendetevela. Peace.


Provo le stesse cose per mio marito e per il mio migliore amico. Dovrebbero essere due cose diverse non credi?


----------



## The Cheater (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Sono permalosa, ma penso che chiunque se la prenderebbe a sentirsi dare della Troia da un perfetto sconosciuto. O no?


facciamo così
eliminiamo il termine troia...anche perchè a me piace troppo e mi dispiace venga preso come offesa 

scopa con chi vuoi, non sarò io a darti della troia...ma se scopi con il migliore amico del tuo uomo e per giunta continui ad uscire in 3 come se nulla fosse, non sarai troia ma una grandissima stronza si...ci siamo???

in più molto infantile in quanto non ti rendi conto della gravità della cosa, e sopratutto le possibili conseguenze (c'è gente che ha perso irrimediabilmente la brocca per storie simili)

guarda daniele: ha il cervello dentro un'ampolla di vodka, eppure non ha subito nulla di simile...semplicemente ha visto la sua storia chiudersi, ma non l'accetterà mai...immaginatelo se avesse scoperto la sua tipa trombare con l'amico...

non si fa...continuando questa storia dimostri di vivere in un mondo cartone animato che vista l'età non vi compete più


----------



## beatl (26 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> facciamo così
> eliminiamo il termine troia...anche perchè a me piace troppo e mi dispiace venga preso come offesa
> 
> scopa con chi vuoi, non sarò io a darti della troia...ma se scopi con il migliore amico del tuo uomo e per giunta continui ad uscire in 3 come se nulla fosse, non sarai troia ma una grandissima stronza si...ci siamo???
> ...



Concordo... 
per favore pensa a questo e lascia stare tutto... non andare oltre .. smettila di far male a chi non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> facciamo così
> eliminiamo il termine troia...anche perchè a me piace troppo *e mi dispiace venga preso come offesa*
> 
> scopa con chi vuoi, non sarò io a darti della troia...ma se scopi con il migliore amico del tuo uomo e per giunta continui ad uscire in 3 come se nulla fosse, non sarai troia ma una grandissima stronza si...ci siamo???
> ...


mi spieghi perché non lo sarebbe?


----------



## The Cheater (26 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi spieghi perché non lo sarebbe?


perchè fortunatamente esistono donne come la Matraini che apprezzano


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> perchè fortunatamente esistono donne come la Matraini che apprezzano


che culo


----------



## The Cheater (26 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che culo


fammi capire
io, e altri che tradiscono o hanno tradito, abbiamo ricevuto ingiurie di ogni genere e giudizi pesanti ma pesanti, ma pesanti...anche da te :up:

come definiresti una ragazza che esce costantemente con ragazzo e suo migliore amico e si scopa entrambi???

bricconcella??? biricchina??? furbacchiona???

AVETE massacrato gente veramente per bene, che dopo anni di amore e fedeltà ha magari perso la brocca per una tipa...con vero cuore...con sentimento e anche dolore per ciò che accadeva...

...ora mi vieni a difendere una che sta in spiaggia a ubriacarsi sognando di scoparsi entrambi
(legittimo, anzi divertente...nulla di male...ma la tua difesa mi sa tanto di SOLO IO POSSO STABILIRE CHI E QUANDO E' UNA TROIA O UN BASTARDO)


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2013)

da me 





The Cheater ha detto:


> fammi capire
> io, e altri che tradiscono o hanno tradito, abbiamo ricevuto ingiurie di ogni genere e giudizi pesanti ma pesanti, ma pesanti...anche da te :up:
> 
> come definiresti una ragazza che esce costantemente con ragazzo e suo migliore amico e si scopa entrambi???
> ...


da me 
ingiurie non mi risultano.poi notavo solo la contraddizione di definire un non insulto troia quando lo avevi usato proprio per insultare
c'est tout simplement


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Il nostro problema è che lui ha raramente voglia, sono quasi sempre io a cercarlo, capita spesso che faccia "cilecca" perché dice che è troppo nervoso, pensa troppo e il volere una super prestazione non si accorda bene con le sue reazioni fisiche. La nostra media è di un rapporto a settimana quando va bene. Non mi ha mai concesso un bis. Le poche volte che riusciamo a trombare (perdonate il francesismo) senza contrattempi, io sono soddisfatta, purtroppo sono troppo poco frequenti. Se un giorno avrò un figlio però non credo proprio avrò ne la voglia ne il tempo che ho ora per sperimentare il kamasutra. E fortunatamente di colleghi maschi ne ho solo 2: uno ha settant'anni, l'altro è gay...


forse dovresti rileggere meglio quello che ti ha scritto Farfalla ma tutto sommato anche le altre donne del forum.

a 30 anni,con una donna di 25 che oltretutto si ama, farlo 1 volta a settimana quando va bene non esiste.

per cui,se non sarà il collega di ufficio,sarà il padre di uno dei compagni di scuola di un tuo futuribile figlio piuttosto che un tizio conosciuto in spiaggia o quel che sia.

insomma quel che cerchiamo di farti capire è che tu ti illudi di poter controllare qualcosa che non è controllabile e te lo diciamo perchè molteplici esperienze di vita ci hanno insegnato questo


----------



## Nameless (26 Giugno 2013)

O te ne freghi di tutto (morale, etica, sensi di colpa etc...) e continui così...

o li molli tutti e due. 

Uno dei due non riuscirai mai a sceglierlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Il nostro problema è che lui ha raramente voglia, sono quasi sempre io a cercarlo, capita spesso che faccia "cilecca" perché dice che è troppo nervoso, pensa troppo e il volere una super prestazione non si accorda bene con le sue reazioni fisiche. La nostra media è di un rapporto a settimana quando va bene. Non mi ha mai concesso un bis. Le poche volte che riusciamo a trombare (perdonate il francesismo) senza contrattempi, io sono soddisfatta, purtroppo sono troppo poco frequenti. Se un giorno avrò un figlio però non credo proprio avrò ne la voglia ne il tempo che ho ora per sperimentare il kamasutra. E fortunatamente di colleghi maschi ne ho solo 2: uno ha settant'anni, l'altro è gay...


Ti consiglio vivamente di lasciarlo. Fidati che poi ti troverai sempre peggio.


----------



## The Cheater (26 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> da me da me
> ingiurie non mi risultano.poi notavo solo la contraddizione di definire un non insulto troia quando lo avevi usato proprio per insultare
> c'est tout simplement


ma ribadisco il mio non voler insultare...semmai etichettare in maniera anche forte ma sinceramente simpatica, folkloristica, provocatoria sicuramente...

tra l'altro un conto è dire "ahhh sei una maledetta troia" un altro conto è dire "un po' troia, troietta"

ok, non sarà elegante e nemmeno sarà diffusa la considerazione goliardica di tale giudizio...ma voglio dire:
ingiurie o no, ti sei ANCHE tu scagliata molto pesantemente contro persone con storie ben più profonde complicate e mature di questa...

ora ci fai la morale per un "troia" condito da faccine e battute varie...

ribadisco il mio pensiero su di te:
ami così profondamente le tue posizioni, da essere disposta a cambiarle o addirittura  contraddirle se necessario pur di smentire (anzi aborrire) gli altri...

perdona la divagazione...


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Perché qualunque cosa possiate pensare io lo amo. So che l'ho tradito e ho sbagliato, ma in quel momento mi è sembrata l'unica soluzione per smettere di assillarlo, e L era li e mi ascoltava... Io lo amo, ho bisogno di sentire il suo odore sul cuscino quando la mattina si alza, ho bisogno del suo bacio quando va via, della telefonata in pausa pranzo, del suo abbraccio la sera sul divano, delle sue battute stupide quando sbaglio a tagliargli i capelli, ho bisogno delle sue pacche sul fondoschiena quando sto lavando i piatti, del suo calore d'inverno quando a letto ho i piedi congelati e lui non protesta. Ho anche bisogno delle sue lamentele quando è malato, anche se è un semplice raffreddore.... Non riesco ad immaginare un futuro senza di lui che mi fa sentire sicura e protetta, e allo stesso tempo mi fa sentire forte e utile.


resta il fatto o lui capisce che tu hai bisogno anche del Toro oltre che dell'Uomo e dell'Amico oppure da questo tunnel non ne uscirai più,

perchè puoi troncare con L.   ma prima o poi ci ricaschi,magari non più con un amico di lui,perchèci sono tutte le condizioni perchè questo accada


----------



## Daniele (26 Giugno 2013)

Vuoi entrambi e perderai entrambi, bella scelta del cazzo che hai fatto sai? Te ne rendi conto che i tre inseparabili dovranno essere separati? Ma chi mi fa tanto schifo è quel cazzone di L. amico del cavolo del tuo ragazzo che appena ha avuto le tue confidenze non ci ha pensato due volte per ficcare il suo penoso pene dentro di te, quello si chiama sciacallo e tu ogni volta che fai sesso con lui dai della puttana a te e del coglione al tuo fidanzato, non è bello quello che fai con quell'essere ignobile e dotato solo di cazzo e niente cervello, parassita della vostra coppia.


----------



## The Cheater (26 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vuoi entrambi e perderai entrambi, bella scelta del cazzo che hai fatto sai? Te ne rendi conto che i tre inseparabili dovranno essere separati? *Ma chi mi fa tanto schifo è quel cazzone di L. amico del cavolo del tuo ragazzo che appena ha avuto le tue confidenze non ci ha pensato due volte per ficcare il suo penoso pene dentro di te*, quello si chiama sciacallo e tu ogni volta che fai sesso con lui dai della puttana a te e del coglione al tuo fidanzato, non è bello quello che fai con quell'essere ignobile e dotato solo di cazzo e niente cervello, parassita della vostra coppia.


behhh si...diciamo che se fosse stato un vero uomo e soprattutto vero amico magari ci cadeva la prima volta e se la scopava...ma dopo non continuava...

spariva dalla circolazione per un po', e dopo magari raccontava la cosa all'amico che dopo un "logico e legittimo" pugno in sul naso e sputazzata in faccia poteva anche valutare se perdonarlo e apprezzare la sincerità per averlo ANCHE liberato da una tipa come quella...

io "credo" ragionerei così: l'amico che si "è trombato" la mia tipa potrebbe anche meritare una chance di recupero...l'amico che "si è trombato a lungo" la mia tipa non merita nessun perdono invece

si...in generale PER UNA VOLTA mi trovo d'accordo con te...:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> behhh si...diciamo che se fosse stato un vero uomo e soprattutto vero amico magari ci cadeva la prima volta e se la scopava...ma dopo non continuava...
> 
> spariva dalla circolazione per un po', e dopo magari raccontava la cosa all'amico che dopo un "logico e legittimo" pugno in sul naso e sputazzata in faccia poteva anche valutare se perdonarlo e apprezzare la sincerità per averlo ANCHE liberato da una tipa come quella...
> 
> ...


Pure io. Anche se eviterei le offese che sono controproducenti. Però io non le ho usate e sono stata stroncata subito.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> behhh si...diciamo che se fosse stato un vero uomo e soprattutto vero amico magari ci cadeva la prima volta e se la scopava...ma dopo non continuava...
> 
> spariva dalla circolazione per un po', e dopo magari raccontava la cosa all'amico che dopo un "logico e legittimo" pugno in sul naso e sputazzata in faccia poteva anche valutare se perdonarlo e apprezzare la sincerità per averlo ANCHE liberato da una tipa come quella...
> 
> ...


L le aveva messo gli occhi addosso da una vita, penso da quando si sono conosciuti, poi lei si è messa con R ma lui è sempre rimasto nei paraggi aspettando il momento buono che molto probabilmente lui ha fatto in modo che capitasse. Non ci credo alla cosa capitata per caso, L ha fatto in modo che capitasse.


----------



## The Cheater (26 Giugno 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L le aveva messo gli occhi addosso da una vita, penso da quando si sono conosciuti, poi lei si è messa con R ma lui è sempre rimasto nei paraggi aspettando il momento buono che molto probabilmente lui ha fatto in modo che capitasse. Non ci credo alla cosa capitata per caso, L ha fatto in modo che capitasse.


probabile...ma accetterei anche l'eterno "amore platonico"...magari lei è una bella topa e si fa guardare 

ciò che è grave è il "reato reiterato": non se l'è scopata una volta...se la scopa continuamente...

un pezzo di merda, ma lei di più :up:


----------



## Fantastica (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> tutte relazioni con ragazze che abitavano relativamente lontano e che quindi vedeva solo nel week end.


Così non puoi interrogarle... Il tuo R è gay, sempre più convinta sono. Forse di quelli che non lo confessano nemmeno a se stessi, ma il rapporto con L... questo stare sempre in tre... tsk tsk...


----------



## Daniele (26 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Così non puoi interrogarle... Il tuo R è gay, sempre più convinta sono. Forse di quelli che non lo confessano nemmeno a se stessi, ma il rapporto con L... questo stare sempre in tre... tsk tsk...


Per me L è bisessuale e vuole estremamente faselo sparare dentro da R e sta usando lei per questo scopo...che dici??

Comunque ripeto, se si vuole preservare una amizia si doveva fare chiarezza molto prima. L. ha fatto lo sciacallo, la nostra eroina non si evita i problemi di fare spaccate sui cetriolini dalla ponta rossa e R. di notte  va a pigliarlo in culo, sia in maniera figurata visto quello che la fidanzata e l'amico gli fanno e sia perchè gli piace l'uccello di Alulu.

Risultato? Un casino della madonna che solo un bordello può sembrare un posto santo.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per me L è bisessuale e vuole estremamente faselo sparare dentro da R e sta usando lei per questo scopo...che dici??
> 
> Comunque ripeto, se si vuole preservare una amizia si doveva fare chiarezza molto prima. L. ha fatto lo sciacallo, la nostra eroina non si evita i problemi di fare spaccate sui cetriolini dalla ponta rossa e R. di notte  va a pigliarlo in culo, sia in maniera figurata visto quello che la fidanzata e l'amico gli fanno e sia perchè gli piace l'uccello di Alulu.
> 
> Risultato? Un casino della madonna che solo un bordello può sembrare un posto santo.


Io non lo so, ma sento una puzza pazzesca di bruciato fin dal primi post. Un trio, mai una coppia, mah... A 30 anni... mah...
Capisco, anche se non comprendo, la fregola e la scuso. Non scuso che si faccia torto a un amico. Questo per me è più ripugnante di tutto. 
Secondo me, infatti, lei dovrebbe radunarli tutti e due e dire tutto e ascoltare... Se litigano, vedere se lo fanno per lei, o tra di loro, per loro.


----------



## Daniele (26 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io non lo so, ma sento una puzza pazzesca di bruciato fin dal primi post. Un trio, mai una coppia, mah... A 30 anni... mah...
> Capisco, anche se non comprendo, la fregola e la scuso. Non scuso che si faccia torto a un amico. Questo per me è più ripugnante di tutto.
> Secondo me, infatti, lei dovrebbe radunarli tutti e due e dire tutto e ascoltare... Se litigano, vedere se lo fanno per lei, o tra di loro, per loro.


Io che farei in una questione del genere? Prima di tutto calcio nelle balle per stendere l'amico...poi pugno in faccia per rompere  il naso alla ragazza e successivamente per fare le cose fatte bene un pugno allo stomaco all'amico ogni minuto, quando vedo che si sta per riprendere un'altro fino a che mi sento meglio.
Penso che dire tutto potrebbe fare venire fuori una scenetta del genere e...i due se la meriterebbero  tutta. L'amico è la persona peggiore in questa storiella che sembra porno.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io non lo so, ma sento una puzza pazzesca di bruciato fin dal primi post. Un trio, mai una coppia, mah... A 30 anni... mah...
> Capisco, anche se non comprendo, la fregola e la scuso. Non scuso che si faccia torto a un amico. Questo per me è più ripugnante di tutto.
> Secondo me, infatti,* lei dovrebbe radunarli tutti e due e dire tutto e ascoltare*... Se litigano, vedere se lo fanno per lei, o tra di loro, per loro.



Si è un'idea ...in ogni caso porta allo sgretolamento di tutto quello che c'è fra di loro...
Mi spiace per R e a questo punto spero da una parte che sia come dici tu...cosa ch edubito...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure io. Anche se eviterei le offese che sono controproducenti. Però io non le ho usate e *sono stata stroncata subito*.



immagino il tuo dispiacere


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io non lo so, ma sento una puzza pazzesca di bruciato fin dal primi post. Un trio, mai una coppia, mah... A 30 anni... mah...
> Capisco, anche se non comprendo, la fregola e la scuso. Non scuso che si faccia torto a un amico. Questo per me è più ripugnante di tutto.
> Secondo me, infatti, lei dovrebbe radunarli tutti e due e dire tutto e ascoltare... Se litigano, vedere se lo fanno per lei, o tra di loro, per loro.


Oddio ovvio che se tu hai collegato il pre con i canali L e R invertiti possa sentire puzza di bruciato eh?
Ma concordo dobbiamo radunare i due diffusori Left and Right e mettere il Sub in mezzo...

Deve solo dire amici miei due sono le orecchie e due le ovaie due le tette e due la chiappe...

Io sono una donna stereofonica...tu sarai il canale Left e tu il Right no?

Voi siete i miei due angeli custodi, i miei cavalieri della figa rotonda...e baubau micio micio...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> behhh si...diciamo che se fosse stato un vero uomo e soprattutto vero amico magari ci cadeva la prima volta e se la scopava...ma dopo non continuava...
> 
> spariva dalla circolazione per un po', e dopo magari raccontava la cosa all'amico che dopo un "logico e legittimo" pugno in sul naso e sputazzata in faccia poteva anche valutare se perdonarlo *e apprezzare la sincerità per averlo ANCHE liberato da una tipa come quella...*
> 
> ...





The Cheater ha detto:


> probabile...ma accetterei anche l'eterno "amore platonico"...magari lei è una bella topa e si fa guardare
> 
> ciò che è grave è il "reato reiterato": non se l'è scopata una volta...se la scopa continuamente...
> 
> un pezzo di merda, *ma lei di più* :up:



ecco cosa intendo quando dico che saresti da prendere a schiaffi (con affetto, ovviamente )
è bello che una donna sia troia, quando non è la tua donna però

posto che sono d'accordo anch'io che questa cosa a tre non è di buon gusto: vorrei capire perché, ai tuoi occhi, lei ne esce in modo peggiore dell'amico L.


----------



## The Cheater (26 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco cosa intendo quando dico che saresti da prendere a schiaffi (con affetto, ovviamente )
> è bello che una donna sia troia, quando non è la tua donna però
> 
> posto che sono d'accordo anch'io che questa cosa a tre non è di buon gusto: vorrei capire perché, ai tuoi occhi, lei ne esce in modo peggiore dell'amico L.


chiara lo sai che non sono ne un bigotto ne un moralista (o falso tale)

odio gli inganni, quelli più malefici...c'è modo e modo di tradire e tu lo sai bene

se una donna mi tradisce mi farà male, ma se lo fa con un amico o peggio ancora "miglior amico" fa molto ma molto male...è una di quelle carognate che possono farti pensare "ma ci hai lavorato su per farmi del male? era un obbiettivo preciso?"

sai anche come la penso su uomini e donne:
gli uomini siamo generalmente più "coglioni, ingenui, stupidi e facilmente corruttibili" delle donne
la donna "raramente" cade nell'equivoco della situazione imprevedibile...è più riflessiva, ragiona di più anche quando la ragione sembra essere sovrastabile dall'istinto...

ho anche specificato: chi si tromba una volta la ragazza dell'amico è uno stronzo che "potrebbe" anche meritare una chance di perdono in quanto, magari, caduto nel turbinio del feromone impazzito emesso dalla tipa calda di turno...
non è questo il caso perchè lui se la tromba puntualmente...cioè, non è un episodio

lei non ha parlato di sto tizio L che l'ha corteggiata una vita, con lei che rifiutava e che è solo caduta per sbaglio nella serata sbagliata...è lei che l'ha costantemente motivato, addirittura parlandogli dei problemi sessuali con R nella serata da soli tra vodka ecc...
...cioè, questa è istigazione...non discolpa lui ma fa di lei una...come dire...bambina cattiva??? 

se io faccio, come sto realmente facendo, una dieta impegnativa che mi porta a mangiare sempre pollo insalate ecc., e tu moglie ogni giorno cucini per te leccornie da farmi impazzire, sta a me non farmi condizionare e rigare dritto...ma se poi mentre mangio vedo te costantemente a guardarmi con occhio mezzo perso nel vuoto commentando con grassa soddisfazione il tuo pranzo a fronte del mio modesto...
...caxxo, io sarò un debole se fankulizzo il petto di pollo bianco come la morte e azzanno la pasta al ragù, ma tu sei stronxa maledetta ad avermi provocato...

...rendo l'idea???


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

Hai una grande opinione e stima degli uomini. Comunque L era anche un mio amico prima del patatrac. Avergli fatto confidenze sui miei problemi con R non era un modo per flirtare per quanto mi riguarda. Se avessi consciamente voluto tradire il mio uomo non avrei avuto nessuna difficoltà a trovarmi qualcuno, ma non era quello che volevo. Semplicemente è capitato, lui era li in un momento di mia debolezza. Che poi io sia una cagna immonda ad aver reiterato l'errore non è in dubbio, ma non ho appositamente scelto L. Comunque, per la cronaca, oggi gli ho comunicato che non dobbiamo più vederci.


----------



## skipper (26 Giugno 2013)

Tosta.. sei sicura?


----------



## The Cheater (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> *Hai una grande opinione e stima degli uomini*. Comunque L era anche un mio amico prima del patatrac. Avergli fatto confidenze sui miei problemi con R non era un modo per flirtare per quanto mi riguarda. Se avessi consciamente voluto tradire il mio uomo non avrei avuto nessuna difficoltà a trovarmi qualcuno, ma non era quello che volevo. *Semplicemente è capitato*, lui era li in un momento di mia debolezza. Che poi *io sia una cagna immonda* ad aver reiterato l'errore non è in dubbio, ma non ho appositamente scelto L. Comunque, per la cronaca, *oggi gli ho comunicato che non dobbiamo più vederci*.


1- non è opinione...è una costatazione sull'ingenuità maschile rispetto al potenziale femminile: in fondo da elena di "troia" a monica lewinsky qualche caso di donna che fa perdere la brocca anche a uomini apparentemente di grande forza e carisma c'è...al contrario dubito possa accadere...

2- "è capitato" lo potevi dire se parlavamo di un bacio, una scopata...avere una storia parallela non capita: lo si vuole

3- mi piace cagna immonda...mi eccita 
comunque no dai...ti offendi per un "troietta" da me e poi ti autodefinisci così??? dai...riprenditi

4- brava...ora vediamo se lui insiste o se anche lui ha il buon senso di capire...


----------



## lothar57 (26 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> 1- non è opinione...è una costatazione sull'ingenuità maschile rispetto al potenziale femminile: in fondo da elena di "troia" a monica lewinsky qualche caso di donna che fa perdere la brocca anche a uomini apparentemente di grande forza e carisma c'è...al contrario dubito possa accadere...
> 
> 2- "è capitato" lo potevi dire se parlavamo di un bacio, una scopata...avere una storia parallela non capita: lo si vuole
> 
> ...



amico mio ci prillano come e quando vogliono....stamattina ho dovuto subire la''ramanzina''di un grande amico che e'gay...dice''siete fessi in loro mano''.....quanto verita'..basta un sorriso per scordarsi tutto.

ma nn sapevo  il derby lo vedrai ancora.A Trapani........:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> 1- non è opinione...è una costatazione sull'ingenuità maschile rispetto al potenziale femminile: in fondo da elena di "troia" a monica lewinsky qualche caso di donna che fa perdere la brocca anche a uomini apparentemente di grande forza e carisma c'è...al contrario dubito possa accadere...


Mah, no.


----------



## The Cheater (26 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico mio ci prillano come e quando vogliono....stamattina ho dovuto subire la''ramanzina''di un grande amico che e'gay...dice''siete fessi in loro mano''.....quanto verita'..basta un sorriso per scordarsi tutto.
> 
> ma nn sapevo * il derby lo vedrai ancora.A Trapani*........:smile::smile::smile::smile:


bastardo senza cuore!!!


----------



## Camomilla (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Hai una grande opinione e stima degli uomini. Comunque L era anche un mio amico prima del patatrac. Avergli fatto confidenze sui miei problemi con R non era un modo per flirtare per quanto mi riguarda. Se avessi consciamente voluto tradire il mio uomo non avrei avuto nessuna difficoltà a trovarmi qualcuno, ma non era quello che volevo. Semplicemente è capitato, lui era li in un momento di mia debolezza. Che poi io sia una cagna immonda ad aver reiterato l'errore non è in dubbio, ma non ho appositamente scelto L. Comunque, per la cronaca, oggi gli ho comunicato che non dobbiamo più vederci.



Ok...poi dovrai spiegare a R. il motivo per cui non ti va più di vedere L. perchè dire a L. che non dovete più frequentarvi e poi magari uscire tutti e tre insieme come prima più di prima è grottesco e mi FA STRANO!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (26 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> bastardo senza cuore!!!


e'il derby dello stretto??pensa che bello vai pure in traghetto a Reggio C?


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> 1- non è opinione...è una costatazione sull'ingenuità maschile rispetto al potenziale femminile: in fondo da elena di "troia" a monica lewinsky qualche caso di donna che fa perdere la brocca anche a uomini apparentemente di grande forza e carisma c'è...al contrario dubito possa accadere...
> 
> 2- "è capitato" lo potevi dire se parlavamo di un bacio, una scopata...avere una storia parallela non capita: lo si vuole
> 
> ...


1- mi è capitato di perdere completamente la testa per un uomo e di fare cazzate allucinanti, forse perché sono sempre attratta da uomini molto più vecchi di me.
2- il "è capitato" era riferito al primo episodio
3- cagna immonda è ovviamente autoironico, io posso fare dell'ironia su me stessa, non mi piacciono gli insulti
4- confido nel fatto che si renda conto che il nostro rapporto è sbagliato e malsano e non può avere ne un seguito ne un esito positivo


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ok...poi dovrai spiegare a R. il motivo per cui non ti va più di vedere L. perchè dire a L. che non dovete più frequentarvi e poi magari uscire tutti e tre insieme come prima più di prima è grottesco e mi FA STRANO!!!!


Vederlo in compagnia sarà indispensabile. Cercherò di evitare di stare noi 3 soli. Ovviamente non ci sarà più la complicità di prima. Sarà strano si.


----------



## The Cheater (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Vederlo in compagnia sarà indispensabile. Cercherò di evitare di stare noi 3 soli. Ovviamente non ci sarà più la complicità di prima. Sarà strano si.


allontanati completamente da questa situazione per un po'
serve anche a te per capire tante cose, e per ritrovare situazioni più normali (non ti offendere ma il triangolo anche amichevole è troppo una minkiata da scuole medie)

fatti una vacanza estiva con qualche amica...ritrova un po' di normalità...hai 25anni caxxo...


----------



## Camomilla (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Vederlo in compagnia sarà indispensabile. Cercherò di evitare di stare noi 3 soli. Ovviamente non ci sarà più la complicità di prima. Sarà strano si.


Pensi che R. non si accorgerà di nulla?Può essere....perchè si fida di voi due...state accorti però,non dimenticate la grandissima cazzata che avete fatto nei suoi confronti!!Io non ce la farei a sostenere una commedia simile!!Non so voi..


----------



## Camomilla (26 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> allontanati completamente da questa situazione per un po'
> serve anche a te per capire tante cose, e per ritrovare situazioni più normali (non ti offendere ma il triangolo anche amichevole è troppo una minkiata da scuole medie)
> 
> fatti una vacanza estiva con qualche amica...ritrova un po' di normalità...hai 25anni caxxo...


Detesto le tue parolacce bastarde  ma per il resto concordo!!


----------



## Scarlett (26 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provo le stesse cose per mio marito e per il mio migliore amico. Dovrebbero essere due cose diverse non credi?


Si si, vero, ti consiglio di rifletterci :up:
Amore non è Dedizione, Non è una grande amicizia. Però può diventarlo, quello si, accade.


----------



## The Cheater (26 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Detesto le tue parolacce bastarde  ma per il resto concordo!!


ma io le parolacce le dico sempre in maniera elegante...tipo la storia delle porcate in francese che suonano molto romantiche 

un "troia" detto da me può far perdere la testa, ehh???


----------



## Camomilla (26 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma io le parolacce le dico sempre in maniera elegante...tipo la storia delle porcate in francese che suonano molto romantiche
> 
> un "troia" detto da me può far perdere la testa, ehh???


Ah..quindi troia lo pronunci con l'R moscia??? :rotfl:


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> allontanati completamente da questa situazione per un po'
> serve anche a te per capire tante cose, e per ritrovare situazioni più normali (non ti offendere ma il triangolo anche amichevole è troppo una minkiata da scuole medie)
> 
> fatti una vacanza estiva con qualche amica...ritrova un po' di normalità...hai 25anni caxxo...


Vacanze già prenotate con gli amici dello stadio. Fortuna L non ha le ferie quella settimana...!!


----------



## The Cheater (26 Giugno 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ah..quindi troia lo pronunci con l'R moscia??? :rotfl:


ehhmmmmm...io HO la r un poco poco moscia...


----------



## The Cheater (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Vacanze già prenotate con *gli amici dello stadio*. Fortuna L non ha le ferie quella settimana...!!


mmmmmmmm
donna da stadio...mi piace :up:

quale stadio (se posso)???


----------



## tesla (26 Giugno 2013)

mi permetto di annotare che se l'arte della seduzione è cucinare in deshabille io mi rotolerei per terra dal ridere :rotfl:


----------



## Gimme Shelter (26 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mmmmmmmm
> donna da stadio...mi piace :up:
> 
> quale stadio (se posso)???


Dato troppo personale, temo per il mio anonimato...  se ti interessa te lo scrivo in privato


----------



## Zod (26 Giugno 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi permetto di annotare che se l'arte della seduzione è cucinare in deshabille io mi rotolerei per terra dal ridere :rotfl:


Tu fallo e non discutere!


----------



## Zod (26 Giugno 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ehhmmmmm...io HO la r un poco poco moscia...


Una buona terapia e ti torna dritta pure quella.


----------



## The Cheater (26 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Dato troppo personale, temo per il mio anonimato...  se ti interessa te lo scrivo in privato


Come vuoi, ma attenta:
Di solito in privato ci provo spudoratamente con tutte


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi permetto di annotare che se l'arte della seduzione è cucinare in deshabille io mi rotolerei per terra dal ridere :rotfl:



Tu ti rotoleresti.
Ma io sono arrivata a tre amici maschi miei (e uno di una mia amica) che sbavano all'idea di avere la loro donna che glielo fa.

E credimi, TUTTi quando mi descrivevano la scena ideale dicevano che lei cucinava LA PASTA.
Uno voleva le ciabattine con ciuffo peloso morbido e tacco alto, uno le mutandine sotto il grmbiulino l'altro no, ma tutti sognavano la pasta :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (26 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Una buona terapia e ti torna dritta pure quella.


Pare piaccia...


----------



## The Cheater (26 Giugno 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi permetto di annotare che se l'arte della seduzione è cucinare in deshabille io mi rotolerei per terra dal ridere :rotfl:


L'arte della seduzione comprende "qualsiasi" cosa piaccia alla coppia...compresa la cuoca sexy...

...ci sono cose ben più ridicole nella vita che portano ad ilarità...


----------



## tesla (26 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uno voleva le ciabattine con ciuffo peloso morbido e tacco alto, uno le mutandine sotto il grmbiulino l'altro no, ma tutti sognavano la pasta :mrgreen:


credo che il mondo sia stato rovinato la youporn 

la ciabattine col ciuffo non si possono vedere


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> credo che il mondo sia stato rovinato la youporn
> 
> la ciabattine col ciuffo non si possono vedere



Non so se c'era you porn quando ho raccolto la prima testimonianza sai? :smile:

Cmq anche a me sembra una cosa molto sexy


----------



## Zod (26 Giugno 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> credo che il mondo sia stato rovinato la youporn
> 
> la ciabattine col ciuffo non si possono vedere


Tu indossale e non discutere!


----------



## tesla (26 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Tu indossale e non discutere!


ma smettila!! :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> credo che il mondo sia stato rovinato la youporn
> 
> la ciabattine col ciuffo non si possono vedere


Concordo. Ma io e te non siamo uomini.


----------



## erab (26 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu ti rotoleresti.
> Ma io sono arrivata a tre amici maschi miei (e uno di una mia amica) che sbavano all'idea di avere la loro donna che glielo fa.
> 
> E credimi, TUTTi quando mi descrivevano la scena ideale dicevano che lei cucinava LA PASTA.
> Uno voleva le ciabattine con ciuffo peloso morbido e tacco alto, uno le mutandine sotto il grmbiulino l'altro no, ma tutti sognavano la pasta :mrgreen:


uff... donne! non avete fantasia.....  non semplice pasta, spaghetti! e come si controlla la cottura degli
spaghetti se non _succhiandone_ uno?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2013)

erab ha detto:


> uff... donne! non avete fantasia.....  non semplice pasta, spaghetti! e come si controlla la cottura degli
> spaghetti se non _succhiandone_ uno?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

hai ragione!!!  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2013)

erab ha detto:


> uff... donne! non avete fantasia.....  non semplice pasta, spaghetti! e come si controlla la cottura degli
> spaghetti se non _succhiandone_ uno?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Yx92_dM4Ck


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Giugno 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi permetto di annotare che se l'arte della seduzione è cucinare in deshabille io mi rotolerei per terra dal ridere :rotfl:


Quotazzo. :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2013)

Se il sesso non è fantastico la colpa è di entrambi. Cambia registro. Inventati qualcosa di nuovo. Tutte le volte. Forse fate anche il sesso troppo poco o troppo spesso. Per un sesso fantastico bisogna avere anche tanto desiderio.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu ti rotoleresti.
> Ma io sono arrivata a tre amici maschi miei (e uno di una mia amica) che sbavano all'idea di avere la loro donna che glielo fa.
> 
> E credimi, TUTTi quando mi descrivevano la scena ideale dicevano che lei cucinava LA PASTA.
> Uno voleva le ciabattine con ciuffo peloso morbido e tacco alto, uno le mutandine sotto il grmbiulino l'altro no, ma tutti sognavano la pasta :mrgreen:


Mbè  Una delle scene più arrapanti delle storia del cinema mondiale galattico interplanetario era con una Jessica Lange imbrattata di farina che viene presa da Jack Nicholson sul tavolo dove lei stava facendo la pasta. Il film non ve l lo dico neanche qual'è.....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Per questo ho scritto che ci sono delle eccezioni. Non volevo ignorarti, è che le accuse di immaturità infondata mi hanno fatto imbizzarrire. So che non è bello quello che faccio, ma non tollero venga messa in discussione la nostra amicizia. Ognuno ha esperienze di vita diverse, io non vedo niente di strano nel fatto di continuare a frequentare gli amici di una vita anche dopo i 30 anni.


La terapia di gruppo di questo forum è micidiale. Ti sei affidato a noi e ora ti facciamo a pezzi. Non perché ti odiamo o perché abbiamo qualcosa contro di te, ma perché abbiamo la necessità di comprendere faccende al di là della storia che ci hai raccontato. Quasi tutti ci sono passati. Se ti offendi e incazzi, abbiamo colpito nel centro.

In altre parole, non siamo grandi costruttori, ma abili terminator. Se vuoi comprendere cosa non va devi solo ascoltare le nostre voci. E ignorare quello che non vuoi sentire. E così smontiamo proprio quello che meno vuoi che si sappia. Perché noi siamo stati traditi oppure noi siamo stati traditori e conosciamo i moventi.

Ognuno di noi ha la sua storia. Noi possiamo raccontare soltanto la parte che ci è più vicina o somigliante alla tua storia.

Io ad esempio non vedo nulla di male incontrarsi con i gli amici anche di vecchia data vedersi anche tutti i giorni nel bar. Per me le amicizie vanno mantenute ma senza farsi del male.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2013)

:up:





Tubarao ha detto:


> Mbè  Una delle scene più arrapanti delle storia del cinema mondiale galattico interplanetario era con una Jessica Lange imbrattata di farina che viene presa da Jack Nicholson sul tavolo dove lei stava facendo la pasta. Il film non ve l lo dico neanche qual'è.....


:up: e si " il postino suona sempre due volte" ...però ammettiamolo  jack era mefistofelicamente sexi ...su jessica lascio il giudizio a te


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Bene*



Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ho 25 anni, ho conosciuto il mio compagno R 3 anni fa appena uscita da una convivenza fallimentare con un uomo molto più grande di me. Quando ho conosciuto R lui era insieme al suo migliore amico L. Inizialmente è nata una simpatia, iniziai a frequentare la loro compagnia, entrambi mi chiedevano di uscire. Decisi di uscire con R e cominciammo una bellissima storia. Io ero più cauta vista la brutta esperienza vissuta precedentemente, ma cedendo alle sue richieste abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme dopo un anno. Andava tutto benissimo, e va ancora tutto benissimo, lui è il mio fidanzato, il mio migliore amico, ci divertiamo, c'è quando ho bisogno di lui, mi ama da morire. Ma.... A letto non siamo mai stati fantastici, ho provato a parlargli di questo problema, ma lui subito si offende e si rifiuta di affrontarlo. Devo premettere una cosa: io R e il suo migliore amico L siamo sempre insieme ( vacanze, uscite, concerti etc...) Una sera casualmente mi trovo sola con L (con cui negli anni si è creata molta complicità) e parlando del più e del meno salta fuori la mia insoddisfazione e frustrazione nei riguardi del sesso con R. Per farla breve un altra sera sotto l'effetto di svariate vodke dopo una serata in discoteca io è L finiamo a letto. È fantastico. Succede altre volte, è sempre più fantastico. Il senso di colpa non è lacerante come avrei potuto pensare, ne da parte mia ne da parte sua. Continuiamo la nostra vita come prima, io però trovando in L quello che mi mancava con R sono meno nervosa e suscettibile. Sia io che L siamo terrorizzati da quello che potrebbe succedere se venissimo scoperti, la nostra vita sarebbe distrutta, ma non possiamo fare a meno di vederci. Ormai sono 4 mesi che va avanti così, io non so che fare. Amo R, lui è l'uomo che vorrei sposare e vorrei fosse il padre dei miei figli, però voglio molto bene anche a L, è il mio amante ma anche il mio amico e confidente. Uno completa l'altro. Uno è la tranquillità e la serenità del focolare domestico, l'altro è passione travolgente e divertimento, sommati sono l'uomo perfetto. Non so se dovrei parlarne con R, rischiando di rovinare 3 vite in una volta sola, troncare con L destabilizzando l'equilibrio dei 3 moschettieri, o cercare di destreggiarmi in questo ménage a trois a oltranza... Scusate se vi ho tediato!!


A me sembrate solo 3 poveri rincoglioniti.Ami R e ti fai arroventare l'inguine da L,R e L sono molto amici,ma R non sa che L gli incula la donna.In parole povere:tu amica cara, sei un pò tanto bagascia,e quei due non mi sembrano proprio due moschettieri ma  due poveri cretini che credono di essere amici e non lo sono!ANDATE A LAVORARE!


----------



## tesla (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sembrate solo 3 poveri rincoglioniti.Ami R e ti fai arroventare l'inguine da L,R e L sono molto amici,ma R non sa che L gli incula la donna.In parole povere:tu amica cara, sei un pò tanto bagascia,e quei due non mi sembrano proprio due moschettieri ma  due poveri cretini che credono di essere amici e non lo sono!ANDATE A LAVORARE!


ma dov'eri? ti sembra l'ora di arrivare?


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Tesla*



tesla ha detto:


> ma dov'eri? ti sembra l'ora di arrivare?


Sono a londra per motivi di lavoro.Un convegno sulla sinapsi dell'ampolla anale!


----------



## gas (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono a londra per motivi di lavoro.Un convegno sulla sinapsi dell'ampolla anale!


la famosa ampolla anale contenente il famoso liquido lubrificante?


----------



## Manon Lescaut (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono a londra per motivi di lavoro.Un convegno sulla sinapsi dell'ampolla anale!


ahahhahaah:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (27 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> ahahhahaah:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


cosa ridi, che nella posizione che hai assunto, viene BENISSIMO :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*No*



gas ha detto:


> la famosa ampolla anale contenente il famoso liquido lubrificante?


No gas!La sinapsi dell'ampolla anale è un discorso serio,praticamente ci sono diverse teorie,alcune riconosciute altre no,alcuni pensano che le donne aventi orgasmi anali multipli debbano ringraziare un' ipersensibilità dell'ampolla anale,quindi questi orgasmi non sono riconducibili ad alcuna terminazione nervosa.Reputo inopportuno la trattazione di questo argomento in un forum scarso come questo!SENZA OFFESA!


----------



## viola di mare (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No gas!La sinapsi dell'ampolla anale è un discorso serio,praticamente ci sono diverse teorie,alcune riconosciute altre no,alcuni pensano che le donne aventi orgasmi anali multipli debbano ringraziare un' ipersensibilità dell'ampolla anale,quindi questi orgasmi non sono riconducibili ad alcuna terminazione nervosa.Reputo inopportuno la trattazione di questo argomento in un forum scarso come questo!SENZA OFFESA!





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No gas!La sinapsi dell'ampolla anale è un discorso serio,praticamente ci sono diverse teorie,alcune riconosciute altre no,alcuni pensano che le donne aventi orgasmi anali multipli debbano ringraziare un' ipersensibilità dell'ampolla anale,quindi questi orgasmi non sono riconducibili ad alcuna terminazione nervosa.Reputo inopportuno la trattazione di questo argomento in un forum scarso come questo!SENZA OFFESA!


vero, ho fatto confusione.
beh un nesso ce l'hanno con la terminazione nervosa, perchè sono presenti i nervi pudenti che hanno la funzione nervosa dell'ano
ho fatto confusione perchè pensavo ti riferissi allo sfintere striato al quale arrivano gli ipogastrici


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No gas!La sinapsi dell'ampolla anale è un discorso serio,praticamente ci sono diverse teorie,alcune riconosciute altre no,alcuni pensano che le donne aventi orgasmi anali multipli debbano ringraziare un' ipersensibilità dell'ampolla anale,quindi questi orgasmi non sono riconducibili ad alcuna terminazione nervosa.Reputo inopportuno la trattazione di questo argomento in un forum scarso come questo!SENZA OFFESA!


Neanche con me che sono il tuo discepolo?


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*No*



gas ha detto:


> vero, ho fatto confusione.
> beh un nesso ce l'hanno con la terminazione nervosa, perchè sono presenti i nervi pudenti che hanno la funzione nervosa dell'ano
> ho fatto confusione perchè pensavo ti riferissi allo sfintere striato al quale arrivano gli ipogastrici


Tranquillo,la tua è una giusta osservazione,d'altronde si è disquisito anche di questo,sono andato via durante la trattazione dei corpi cavernosi,vabbè qui entriamo nelllo specifico e ripeto:sto forum è così scarso che non è proprio il caso!Ma all'università non ti incontro mai,perchè?


----------



## Manon Lescaut (27 Giugno 2013)

Finalmente sto post diventa interessante...


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Neanche con me che sono il tuo discepolo?


Daniele,sai benissimo che tu e gas siete i miei prediletti,ma sto forum onestamente non vale un cazzo dai!


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sono contento che il mio conoscere susciti in te ilarità!Se fossi il tuo amante susciterebbe ben altro!


----------



## gas (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo,la tua è una giusta osservazione,d'altronde si è disquisito anche di questo,sono andato via durante la trattazione dei corpi cavernosi,vabbè qui entriamo nelllo specifico e ripeto:sto forum è così scarso che non è proprio il caso!Ma all'università non ti incontro mai,perchè?


hai ragione, in questi ultimi tempi ho perso un po di tempo con un'allieva che desiderava fare pratica, per cui mi sono soffermato nei bagni con lei
avrai notato che sulla porta dei servizi c'era il cartello che indicava "fuori servizio, eventuali rumori umani sono da attribuire a prove tecniche"

ma dalla prossima settimana dovrei essere presente anche perchè l'allieva mi ha chiesto se anche la sorella avesse potuto partecipare, ma non mi sono dato disponibile. altrimenti mi perdo tutte le tue lezioni


----------



## gas (27 Giugno 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Finalmente sto post diventa interessante...


come lo è la tua posizione


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> hai ragione, in questi ultimi tempi ho perso un po di tempo con un'allieva che desiderava fare pratica, per cui mi sono soffermato nei bagni con lei
> avrai notato che sulla porta dei servizi c'era il cartello che indicava "fuori servizio, eventuali rumori umani sono da attribuire a prove tecniche"
> 
> ma dalla prossima settimana dovrei essere presente anche perchè l'allieva mi ha chiesto se anche la sorella avesse potuto partecipare, ma non mi sono dato disponibile. altrimenti mi perdo tutte le tue lezioni


Gas ho parlato di te al mio aiuto"er mannaja"sto pensando di portarti con noi allo stage di melbourne sulle dinamche meccaniche dei coiti anali.La mia partecipazione non è certa,fammi sapere per la tua disponibilità!


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Manon*



Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Finalmente sto post diventa interessante...


In effetti quando arrivo io,prima apro l'ombrello , poi inizia a piovere.


----------



## gas (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas ho parlato di te al mio aiuto"er mannaja"sto pensando di portarti con noi allo stage di melbourne sulle dinamche meccaniche dei coiti anali.La mia partecipazione non è certa,fammi sapere per la tua disponibilità!


dovresti cortesemente indicarmi le date
sono un po preso ma vedo di liberarmi


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> dovresti cortesemente indicarmi le date
> sono un po preso ma vedo di liberarmi


Dovrebbe essere dal 7 luglio al 14,mi stanno dissanguando i coglioni ogni giorno,usano me come richiamo,ed io non vorrei prestarmi....!


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono contento che il mio conoscere susciti in te ilarità!Se fossi il tuo amante susciterebbe ben altro!


in effetti sta ragazza si sta facendo troppo vivace 

professore,temo di doverle ricordare quel convegno sull'elasticità del pertugio anorettale della prossima settimana.

possiamo contare sulla sua presenza,vero?


----------



## gas (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere dal 7 luglio al 14,mi stanno dissanguando i coglioni ogni giorno,usano me come richiamo,ed io non vorrei prestarmi....!


purtroppo in quelle date non sono disponibile, perchè devo andare ad una lezione ano-rettale della durata di 5 giorni 
mi dispiace assai


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> in effetti sta ragazza si sta facendo troppo vivace
> 
> professore,temo di doverle ricordare quel convegno sull'elasticità del pertugio anorettale della prossima settimana.
> 
> possiamo contare sulla sua presenza,vero?


Ad i suoi inviti non potrei mai dire no!Lei è persona seria e morigerata,preparata ed educata!In questo mondo di cialtroni e cafoni,la sua figura si staglia con onorato merito!Faccia un colpo di telefono alla mia segreteria,verrò con sommo gaudio,mi creda!


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> purtroppo in quelle date non sono disponibile, perchè devo andare ad una lezione ano-rettale della durata di 5 giorni
> mi dispiace assai


Ma quelli sono dei dilettanti,quella a vicenza giusto?ma son 4 pecorari che l'unico culo che hanno mai visto è quello di quello povere pecore che girano nel paese.Ma cazzo gas,ma vicenza non sta neanche sulla cartina geografica...!


----------



## viola di mare (27 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> in effetti sta ragazza si sta facendo troppo vivace
> 
> professore,temo di doverle ricordare quel convegno sull'elasticità del pertugio anorettale della prossima settimana.
> 
> possiamo contare sulla sua presenza,vero?



indicate le date anche a me?

l'argomento mi interessa :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> indicate le date anche a me?
> 
> l'argomento mi interessa :mrgreen:


Che ti susciti interesse è fisiologico,la questione è quanto interesse susciti tu....!


----------



## viola di mare (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ti susciti interesse è fisiologico,la questione è quanto interesse susciti tu....!




mi stai maltrattando è... :bleble:


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*No*



viola di mare ha detto:


> mi stai maltrattando è... :bleble:


Sto solo valutando il tuo grado di aggressività con delle futili provocazioni!


----------



## viola di mare (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto solo valutando il tuo grado di aggressività con delle futili provocazioni!



non sono un'aggressiva, non lo sono quasi mai, però sto qui vi leggo e mi interesso e tu mi tratti male...


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Ma*



viola di mare ha detto:


> non sono un'aggressiva, non lo sono quasi mai, però sto qui vi leggo e mi interesso e tu mi tratti male...


Interessante..............!


----------



## viola di mare (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Interessante..............!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ad i suoi inviti non potrei mai dire no!*Lei è persona seria e morigerata*,preparata ed educata!In questo mondo di cialtroni e cafoni,la sua figura si staglia con onorato merito!Faccia un colpo di telefono alla mia segreteria,verrò con sommo gaudio,mi creda!




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Manca timido e hai fatto bingoo


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Bè*



viola di mare ha detto:


>


Ti attenzionerò prossimamente,sei simpatica,magari un pò timidina.....


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Manca timido e hai fatto bingoo


Bè, perplesso ha un portamento regale,mai fuori posto,molto controllato.Mi è sempre stato simpatico,adoro l'educazione e le persone rispettose!Mi ha sempre trattato diversamente dagli altri,e di questo gli sono grato.Non mi hai mai confuso con questi figure misere che aleggiano in questo posto traviato e disperato.


----------



## Innominata (27 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uscite a tre e tresca dopo ubriacatura :unhappy:


*Uscite *a tre, nel senso modo imperativo, tempo presente: uscite in senso esortativo, e trescate a tre; dopo aver letto varie risposte comprese quelle dell'autrice del 3D, un simile sbocco mi sembra l'unico per dare un suo perché a tutta la faccenda. Ma credo che qualcun altro l'abbia già suggerito, nel qual caso mi accodo e lo quoto!


----------



## Gimme Shelter (27 Giugno 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> *Uscite *a tre, nel senso modo imperativo, tempo presente: uscite in senso esortativo, e trescate a tre; dopo aver letto varie risposte comprese quelle dell'autrice del 3D, un simile sbocco mi sembra l'unico per dare un suo perché a tutta la faccenda. Ma credo che qualcun altro l'abbia già suggerito, nel qual caso mi accodo e lo quoto!


Il suggerimento è già stato dato parecchie pagine addietro, ma la questione si è successivamente evoluta e chiusa.


----------



## Gimme Shelter (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sembrate solo 3 poveri rincoglioniti.Ami R e ti fai arroventare l'inguine da L,R e L sono molto amici,ma R non sa che L gli incula la donna.In parole povere:tu amica cara, sei un pò tanto bagascia,e quei due non mi sembrano proprio due moschettieri ma  due poveri cretini che credono di essere amici e non lo sono!ANDATE A LAVORARE!


La tua analisi è sottile e raffinata, quanto, da quello che posso vedere, quella di qualsiasi argomento tu scriva. Che io sia una bagascia, anche se al momento nessuno aveva ancora adottato questo termine che io personalmente adoro, è un fatto già assodato. In secondo luogo noi lavoriamo, anche se purtroppo per noi il nostro lavoro non consiste nel disquisire di orifizi rettali. Io ne vedo parecchi nel mio (lavoro) ma la cosa non è che mi mandi in visibilio. In ogni caso continua a scrivere, cadere nel vortice di elucubrazioni folli è una divertente alternativa a uno squallido pomeriggio di riposo.


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Gimme*



Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> La tua analisi è sottile e raffinata, quanto, da quello che posso vedere, quella di qualsiasi argomento tu scriva. Che io sia una bagascia, anche se al momento nessuno aveva ancora adottato questo termine che io personalmente adoro, è un fatto già assodato. In secondo luogo noi lavoriamo, anche se purtroppo per noi il nostro lavoro non consiste nel disquisire di orifizi rettali. Io ne vedo parecchi nel mio (lavoro) ma la cosa non è che mi mandi in visibilio. In ogni caso continua a scrivere, cadere nel vortice di elucubrazioni folli è una divertente alternativa a uno squallido pomeriggio di riposo.


La mia analisi purtroppo per te è solo un'analisi fredda e risolutiva.Priva di qualsiasi volo pindarico o squallido alibi!Trovo il tuo comportamento esecrabile sotto tutti i punti di vista!Appigliarti ad una fase forumistica di spiccata ilarità non vedo cosa possa c'entrare con la tua natura incline all'ambiguità e alla disonestà!Di squallido sinceramente vedo solo la tua persona,prendersi gioco di due poveri figuri non è molto onorevole.Trovo anche poco divertente la vostra situazione perchè di divertente onestamente c'è ben poco,una commistione di infantilismo e stupidità dal effetto vomitevole e stomachevole.A 25 anni sarebbe lecito aspettarsi comportamenti più consoni.Fai pace con il tuo fantomatico lavoro non disquisite di orifizi anali,ma ne vedete parecchi,siete guardoni?o cosa?Continua pure con la tua figura perchè il tratto è appena all'inizio.


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non sono un'aggressiva, non lo sono quasi mai, però sto qui vi leggo e mi interesso e tu mi tratti male...


lo fa solo per studiare il tuo carattere.

è ovvio che al convegno di cui sopra saresti ospite gradita


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> lo fa solo per studiare il tuo carattere.
> 
> è ovvio che al convegno di cui sopra saresti ospite gradita


Forse....!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo fa solo per studiare il tuo carattere.
> 
> è ovvio che al convegno di cui sopra saresti ospite gradita


:clava:


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Manca timido e hai fatto bingoo


io sono anche buono


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> io sono anche buono


Posato!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> io sono anche buono





oscuro ha detto:


> Posato!


:calcio:


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posato!


vedi? tu che 6 uomo di cul-tura sai cogliere gli aspetti profondi.

mi sento un incompreso


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedi? tu che 6 uomo di cul-tura sai cogliere gli aspetti profondi.
> 
> mi sento un incompreso



Bocca mia taci


----------



## Gimme Shelter (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia analisi purtroppo per te è solo un'analisi fredda e risolutiva.Priva di qualsiasi volo pindarico o squallido alibi!Trovo il tuo comportamento esecrabile sotto tutti i punti di vista!Appigliarti ad una fase forumistica di spiccata ilarità non vedo cosa possa c'entrare con la tua natura incline all'ambiguità e alla disonestà!Di squallido sinceramente vedo solo la tua persona,prendersi gioco di due poveri figuri non è molto onorevole.Trovo anche poco divertente la vostra situazione perchè di divertente onestamente c'è ben poco,una commistione di infantilismo e stupidità dal effetto vomitevole e stomachevole.A 25 anni sarebbe lecito aspettarsi comportamenti più consoni.Fai pace con il tuo fantomatico lavoro non disquisite di orifizi anali,ma ne vedete parecchi,siete guardoni?o cosa?Continua pure con la tua figura perchè il tratto è appena all'inizio.


Coda di paglia? Non sei in grado di cogliere l'ironia? A quanto pare non sei ne acuto ne brillante quanto credi di essere. Pare che la tua biliosità serva a nutrire il tue enorme ego che evidentemente non ha altre fonti a cui attingere. E hai pure poca fantasia se ritieni che chiunque per lavoro abbia a che fare con orifizi anali sia un guardone. Saluti.


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*No*



Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Coda di paglia? Non sei in grado di cogliere l'ironia? A quanto pare non sei ne acuto ne brillante quanto credi di essere. Pare che la tua biliosità serva a nutrire il tue enorme ego che evidentemente non ha altre fonti a cui attingere. E hai pure poca fantasia se ritieni che chiunque per lavoro abbia a che fare con orifizi anali sia un guardone. Saluti.


Quale coda di paglia?ho solo scritto quello che non ti piacerebbe mai leggere cara mia,sono solo stato il tuo specchio per qualche attimo di vita,vita sprecata la tua.Ti lascio ai tuoi orifizi anali e alla tua squallida vita,fra chiappe maleodoranti e sederi avvizziti.


----------



## Gimme Shelter (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quale coda di paglia?ho solo scritto quello che non ti piacerebbe mai leggere cara mia,sono solo stato il tuo specchio per qualche attimo di vita,vita sprecata la tua.Ti lascio ai tuoi orifizi anali e alla tua squallida vita,fra chiappe maleodoranti e sederi avvizziti.


Non dovresti prendertela così... Fa male alla salute sai? Ridi un po' che la vita è breve!! E la mia, di vita, sarà pure squallida, ma faccio un lavoro bellissimo nel quale so di aiutare le persone, e, soprattutto, la mia vita non la passo su un forum! Una vita sprecata è una vita passata a giudicare gli altri, a riversare bile e astio su sconosciuti, solo per ricevere approvazione da fantomatici discepoli! Goditi la tua di vita, io avrò parecchi problemi, ma stai tranquillo che non ho bisogno di te per guardarmi allo specchio...!!! Rilassati....


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Non dovresti prendertela così... Fa male alla salute sai? Ridi un po' che la vita è breve!! E la mia, di vita, sarà pure squallida, ma faccio un lavoro bellissimo nel quale so di aiutare le persone, e, soprattutto, la mia vita non la passo su un forum! Una vita sprecata è una vita passata a giudicare gli altri, a riversare bile e astio su sconosciuti, solo per ricevere approvazione da fantomatici discepoli! Goditi la tua di vita, io avrò parecchi problemi, ma stai tranquillo che non ho bisogno di te per guardarmi allo specchio...!!! Rilassati....


Io sono rilassatissimo,perchè al contrario tuo faccio un lavoro poco rilassante.Adoro ridere,e non è la tua vita ad essere squallida,sei tu come persona ad essere squallida.Una vita sprecata è una vita passata a giocare con i sentimenti altrui,con la vita altrui,una vita nell'ombra,fatta di convenienza e di ambiguità.Non ti ci guardi mai allo specchio,in caso contrario saresti meno saccente e meno supponente!Perchè non trovi il coraggio di uscire allo scoperto?prova a vivere nella verità,dai la possibilità al tuo ragazzo di scegliere la donna che ha accanto,non la donna che crede di avere accanto.Troppo difficile vero?Io sono trasparente,tu sei il nulla mischiato con il niente,ti ho già dedicato troppo tempo,torna nell'ombra,quello è il tuo misero mondo.:up:


----------



## passerino (27 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ho 25 anni, ho conosciuto il mio compagno R 3 anni fa appena uscita da una convivenza fallimentare con un uomo molto più grande di me. Quando ho conosciuto R lui era insieme al suo migliore amico L. Inizialmente è nata una simpatia, iniziai a frequentare la loro compagnia, entrambi mi chiedevano di uscire. Decisi di uscire con R e cominciammo una bellissima storia. Io ero più cauta vista la brutta esperienza vissuta precedentemente, ma cedendo alle sue richieste abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme dopo un anno. Andava tutto benissimo, e va ancora tutto benissimo, lui è il mio fidanzato, il mio migliore amico, ci divertiamo, c'è quando ho bisogno di lui, mi ama da morire. Ma.... A letto non siamo mai stati fantastici, ho provato a parlargli di questo problema, ma lui subito si offende e si rifiuta di affrontarlo. Devo premettere una cosa: io R e il suo migliore amico L siamo sempre insieme ( vacanze, uscite, concerti etc...) Una sera casualmente mi trovo sola con L (con cui negli anni si è creata molta complicità) e parlando del più e del meno salta fuori la mia insoddisfazione e frustrazione nei riguardi del sesso con R. Per farla breve un altra sera sotto l'effetto di svariate vodke dopo una serata in discoteca io è L finiamo a letto. È fantastico. Succede altre volte, è sempre più fantastico. Il senso di colpa non è lacerante come avrei potuto pensare, ne da parte mia ne da parte sua. Continuiamo la nostra vita come prima, io però trovando in L quello che mi mancava con R sono meno nervosa e suscettibile. Sia io che L siamo terrorizzati da quello che potrebbe succedere se venissimo scoperti, la nostra vita sarebbe distrutta, ma non possiamo fare a meno di vederci. Ormai sono 4 mesi che va avanti così, io non so che fare. Amo R, lui è l'uomo che vorrei sposare e vorrei fosse il padre dei miei figli, però voglio molto bene anche a L, è il mio amante ma anche il mio amico e confidente. Uno completa l'altro. Uno è la tranquillità e la serenità del focolare domestico, l'altro è passione travolgente e divertimento, sommati sono l'uomo perfetto. Non so se dovrei parlarne con R, rischiando di rovinare 3 vite in una volta sola, troncare con L destabilizzando l'equilibrio dei 3 moschettieri, o cercare di destreggiarmi in questo ménage a trois a oltranza... Scusate se vi ho tediato!!


Ciao cara... sono da un po assente da qs sito per svariate motivazioni... una tra le quali la piega bigotta che in alcuni casi mi è capitato di leggere... Esistono persone come te... che non si accontentano mai divoratrici/ori di vita e di emozioni. Questo te lo scrivo con certezza perchè anche io sono così nonostante sia più grande di 13 anni rispetto a te.. Non sei la prima ne l'ultima persona a cui capita una cosa del genere.. Io per esempio sono molto sensibile alle lusinghe e ne vengo attratto... Di consigli da darti non ne ho ma solo una cosa ti scrivo... Quando questo L si troverà una donna o un altra storia e con te finirà ne soffrirai parecchio. questo te lo garantisco. Anche il tuo rapporto ufficiale ne risentirà non poco. In bocca al lupo tesoro... ne hai bisogno


----------



## Gimme Shelter (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono rilassatissimo,perchè al contrario tuo faccio un lavoro poco rilassante.Adoro ridere,e non è la tua vita ad essere squallida,sei tu come persona ad essere squallida.Una vita sprecata è una vita passata a giocare con i sentimenti altrui,con la vita altrui,una vita nell'ombra,fatta di convenienza e di ambiguità.Non ti ci guardi mai allo specchio,in caso contrario saresti meno saccente e meno supponente!Perchè non trovi il coraggio di uscire allo scoperto?prova a vivere nella verità,dai la possibilità al tuo ragazzo di scegliere la donna che ha accanto,non la donna che crede di avere accanto.Troppo difficile vero?Io sono trasparente,tu sei il nulla mischiato con il niente,ti ho già dedicato troppo tempo,torna nell'ombra,quello è il tuo misero mondo.:up:


Non mi tange ciò che tu mi dici. Non sono ne saccente ne supponente, rispondo alle provocazioni. Tu piuttosto sei arrogante e borioso. Mi sembri tutto tranne che una persona allegra. E il tempo che tu mi hai "gentilmente" dedicato potevi usarlo per farti un clistere tesoro! Saresti meno stitico ed eviteresti di sputar merda quando parli!!   ti saluto, torno nell'ombra!


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Se*



Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Non mi tange ciò che tu mi dici. Non sono ne saccente ne supponente, rispondo alle provocazioni. Tu piuttosto sei arrogante e borioso. Mi sembri tutto tranne che una persona allegra. E il tempo che tu mi hai "gentilmente" dedicato potevi usarlo per farti un clistere tesoro! Saresti meno stitico ed eviteresti di sputar merda quando parli!!   ti saluto, torno nell'ombra!


Ti tange e anche tanto,le mie non erano provocazioni ma semplici dati di fatto.Sono notevolmente allegro,i clisteri non sono il mio forte,e non sputo merda quando scrivo,fotografo solo la gente di merda come te.Torna nell'ombra!:up:


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*SI*



passerino ha detto:


> Ciao cara... sono da un po assente da qs sito per svariate motivazioni... una tra le quali la piega bigotta che in alcuni casi mi è capitato di leggere... Esistono persone come te... che non si accontentano mai divoratrici/ori di vita e di emozioni. Questo te lo scrivo con certezza perchè anche io sono così nonostante sia più grande di 13 anni rispetto a te.. Non sei la prima ne l'ultima persona a cui capita una cosa del genere.. Io per esempio sono molto sensibile alle lusinghe e ne vengo attratto... Di consigli da darti non ne ho ma solo una cosa ti scrivo... Quando questo L si troverà una donna o un altra storia e con te finirà ne soffrirai parecchio. questo te lo garantisco. Anche il tuo rapporto ufficiale ne risentirà non poco. In bocca al lupo tesoro... ne hai bisogno


Se prendere per il culo ignari patner e trombarsi il suo migliore amico è da moderni,meglio essere bigotti francamente.Passerì' tu sei cascato dal nido....!:rotfl:


----------



## Gimme Shelter (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se prendere per il culo ignari patner e trombarsi il suo migliore amico è da moderni,meglio essere bigotti francamente.Passerì' tu sei cascato dal nido....!:rotfl:


Rosica rosica...


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Rosica rosica...


E di cosa dovrei rosicare?:rotfli quanto sei stupida a 25 anni?:rotfl:ho scritto qualcosa di sbagliato?o non sei in grado di argomentare?dai coraggio continua con le tue farneticazioni ridicole.:up:


----------



## Gimme Shelter (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E di cosa dovrei rosicare?:rotfli quanto sei stupida a 25 anni?:rotfl:ho scritto qualcosa di sbagliato?o non sei in grado di argomentare?dai coraggio continua con le tue farneticazioni ridicole.:up:


Semplicemente uno che dice che ha già perso troppo tempo e che invece continua a scrivere sembra proprio sia uno che sta rosicando. T'ho fatto qualcosa io? Sei un cornuto che vede in me la personificazione del male? Guarda, forse non ti sei letto tutti i post, non ho intenzione ne di spiegare ne tantomeno cercare di giustificare. Il mio esamino di coscienza l'ho già fatto, non devo render conto a te delle mie azioni. Semplicemente se hai tutta sta rabbia da sputasentenze non è meglio che la sfoghi in altro modo?


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2013)

*Ma*



Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Semplicemente uno che dice che ha già perso troppo tempo e che invece continua a scrivere sembra proprio sia uno che sta rosicando. T'ho fatto qualcosa io? Sei un cornuto che vede in me la personificazione del male? Guarda, forse non ti sei letto tutti i post, non ho intenzione ne di spiegare ne tantomeno cercare di giustificare. Il mio esamino di coscienza l'ho già fatto, non devo render conto a te delle mie azioni. Semplicemente se hai tutta sta rabbia da sputasentenze non è meglio che la sfoghi in altro modo?


Ma di quale rabbia parli?Io mi diverto a mettere in evidenza la tua inettitudine sentimentale e mentale,vi sembra giusto quello che state facendo al tuo ragazzo?ti sembra giusto scrivere di amarlo quando ti scopi serenamente il suo migliore amico?Questi sono i fatti cara mia,e riguardano te,adesso tutto questo coraggio che hai nello scrivere dietro un pc trovalo nel dire a lui che sei e cosa hai fatto.:up:


----------



## Gimme Shelter (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma di quale rabbia parli?Io mi diverto a mettere in evidenza la tua inettitudine sentimentale e mentale,vi sembra giusto quello che state facendo al tuo ragazzo?ti sembra giusto scrivere di amarlo quando ti scopi serenamente il suo migliore amico?Questi sono i fatti cara mia,e riguardano te,adesso tutto questo coraggio che hai nello scrivere dietro un pc trovalo nel dire a lui che sei e cosa hai fatto.:up:


Hai uno strano modo di divertirti. Non so come ti arroghi il diritto di mettere in discussione l'intelligenza altrui. Non ho mai negato di aver sbagliato, di essere nel torto più completo, ma tu pensi seriamente che gli farei un piacere confessandogli tutto? Solo per sgravarmi dal mio senso di colpa? Non puoi giudicare una situazione se non ci sei dentro. Ha già avuto una volta una brutta depressione. Checché tu ne pensi io lo amo e non voglio che stia male come gli è già capitato. Probabilmente non avrò la punizione che mi merito non confessando il mio sbaglio, ma non è per mancanza di coraggio che non lo faccio, vai pure tranquillo. E la mia non è spavalderia.


----------



## beatl (27 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Hai uno strano modo di divertirti. Non so come ti arroghi il diritto di mettere in discussione l'intelligenza altrui. Non ho mai negato di aver sbagliato, di essere nel torto più completo, ma tu pensi seriamente che gli farei un piacere confessandogli tutto? Solo per sgravarmi dal mio senso di colpa? Non puoi giudicare una situazione se non ci sei dentro. Ha già avuto una volta una brutta depressione. Checché tu ne pensi io lo amo e non voglio che stia male come gli è già capitato. Probabilmente non avrò la punizione che mi merito non confessando il mio sbaglio, ma non è per mancanza di coraggio che non lo faccio, vai pure tranquillo. E la mia non è spavalderia.


Il problema e' che più la situazionale va avanti, peggio sarà e più male farai lui.


----------



## tesla (27 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Il problema e' che più la situazionale va avanti, peggio sarà e più male farai lui.



il male che faranno a lui non l'hanno nemmeno vagamente preso in considerazione.






Oscuro, per curiosità, da quanti Cfu è l'esame di Ampolla rettale 1?


----------



## Gimme Shelter (27 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Il problema e' che più la situazionale va avanti, peggio sarà e più male farai lui.


La situazione non va più avanti. Non ho la minima intenzione di comportarmi come si è comportata tua moglie.


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> La situazione non va più avanti. Non ho la minima intenzione di comportarmi come si è comportata tua moglie.


questa è una buona notizia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> il male che faranno a lui non l'hanno nemmeno vagamente preso in considerazione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono a londra per motivi di lavoro.Un convegno sulla sinapsi dell'ampolla anale!


è da neuro :rotfl:


----------



## beatl (27 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> La situazione non va più avanti. Non ho la minima intenzione di comportarmi come si è comportata tua moglie.


Questa è cosa saggia


----------



## Spider (27 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Hai uno strano modo di divertirti. Non so come ti arroghi il diritto di mettere in discussione l'intelligenza altrui. Non ho mai negato di aver sbagliato, di essere nel torto più completo, ma tu pensi seriamente che gli farei un piacere confessandogli tutto? Solo per sgravarmi dal mio senso di colpa? Non puoi giudicare una situazione se non ci sei dentro. Ha già avuto una volta una brutta depressione. Checché tu ne pensi io lo amo e non voglio che stia male come gli è già capitato. Probabilmente non avrò la punizione che mi merito non confessando il mio sbaglio, ma non è per mancanza di coraggio che non lo faccio, vai pure tranquillo. E la mia non è spavalderia.


..ti ho letta male, ma tanto basta.
quale sarebbe il piacere che gli negeresti?
il piacere molto, molto più profondo, della reale percezione dei fatti, della sua vita.
lascia che decida lui e non tu cosa lo farebbe soffrire.
scusa se è poco.
cosi poco per te, da decidere per lui, quello che per lui è migliore.
dici di amarlo, e come si può negare questo.
ma cosa vorresti dare ad una persona che ami?
io per esempio, darei la libertà, anche di scegliere.
il rischio è perderlo, ovvio.
ed è questo che ti spaventa, perderlo,
 ma non perchè lo ami.
controlli il carretto della tua vita sentimentale, e rendi gli altri dei comprimari.
scegli per loro, dividi le parti.
dovete smetterla di parlare d'amore.
smetterla proprio,
 e avere l'umiltà di riconosce che non è amore quello di cui si parla.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> *Uscite *a tre, nel senso modo imperativo, tempo presente: uscite in senso esortativo, e trescate a tre; dopo aver letto varie risposte comprese quelle dell'autrice del 3D, un simile sbocco mi sembra l'unico per dare un suo perché a tutta la faccenda. Ma credo che qualcun altro l'abbia già suggerito, nel qual caso mi accodo e lo quoto!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (28 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Hai uno strano modo di divertirti. Non so come ti arroghi il diritto di mettere in discussione l'intelligenza altrui. Non ho mai negato di aver sbagliato, di essere nel torto più completo, ma tu pensi seriamente che gli farei un piacere confessandogli tutto? Solo per sgravarmi dal mio senso di colpa? Non puoi giudicare una situazione se non ci sei dentro. Ha già avuto una volta una brutta depressione. Checché tu ne pensi io lo amo e non voglio che stia male come gli è già capitato. Probabilmente non avrò la punizione che mi merito non confessando il mio sbaglio, ma non è per mancanza di coraggio che non lo faccio, vai pure tranquillo. E la mia non è spavalderia.


Ho letto questo ed ho letto di una sua precedendte depressione, non so il perchè sia stato depresso, ma anche io lo sono stato e con qualche tentativo di suicidio, il tutto dopo un tradimento brutto, ma mai brutto quanto quello che tu e L.eccaculo avete compiuto nei suoi confronti. Per te sarà importante il sesso, ma per il sesso non puoi condannare una persona e per fortuna che hai cercato di uscirne fuori, poi pian piano farei anche qualcosa d'altro, troverei il buon motivo per litigare con L. (orchestrata la cosa) per fare in modo che quel figlio di puttana esca dalla vostra vita per sempre. Al contrario di tanti, io penso che si, ti sei comportata tanto male te e soprattutto dopo aver saputo che lui ha avuto una depressione vuol dire che è il tuo atto è viscidamente deplorevole, sta zitta e non dirgli mai nulla, ma il peggiore è L. il suo amico che apposta ha fatto in modo per essere tuo confidente per poi scoparti come una bagascia e non temere che quello lo ha fatto anche con altre, li conosco gli sciacalli, questi vivono delle briciole degli altri, sfigati cronici e tu sei andata a letto con uno sfigato cronico il cui unico pregio è farti godere, che culo, che un essere umano sia definito solo per il sesso e basta, te ne rendi conto della sua pochezza? perchè scegliesti al tempo R. e non quello sfigatone di L.eccacoglioni?


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*ahhaa*



Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Hai uno strano modo di divertirti. Non so come ti arroghi il diritto di mettere in discussione l'intelligenza altrui. Non ho mai negato di aver sbagliato, di essere nel torto più completo, ma tu pensi seriamente che gli farei un piacere confessandogli tutto? Solo per sgravarmi dal mio senso di colpa? Non puoi giudicare una situazione se non ci sei dentro. Ha già avuto una volta una brutta depressione. Checché tu ne pensi io lo amo e non voglio che stia male come gli è già capitato. Probabilmente non avrò la punizione che mi merito non confessando il mio sbaglio, ma non è per mancanza di coraggio che non lo faccio, vai pure tranquillo. E la mia non è spavalderia.


Io non so come ti arroghi il diritto di pensare di essere intelligente invece...!Certo che gli faresti un piacere confessandogli tutto,e avresti fatto ancora meglio se tenevi le mutande salde invece di farti trapanare dal suo migliore amico!Scrivi di amarlo e ti scopi cosatantemente il suo migliore amico,sei patetica e ridicola,tranquilla che la vita ti presenta il conto prima o poi,mi fai veramente pena,ti preoccupi della sua depressione,ma quando finisci a pecora con il suo amico questo pensiero dov'è?cosa dovrei pensare se non che sei una donna inetta e imbelle?


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Tesla*



tesla ha detto:


> il male che faranno a lui non l'hanno nemmeno vagamente preso in considerazione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao tesla,scusa ma questa cretina mi provoca un certo fastidio.La risposta alla tua domanda è 5!Fammi sapere quando ti presenti!


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Ho letto questo ed ho letto di una sua precedendte depressione, non so il perchè sia stato depresso, ma anche io lo sono stato e con qualche tentativo di suicidio, il tutto dopo un tradimento brutto, ma mai brutto quanto quello che tu e L.eccaculo avete compiuto nei suoi confronti. Per te sarà importante il sesso, ma per il sesso non puoi condannare una persona e per fortuna che hai cercato di uscirne fuori, poi pian piano farei anche qualcosa d'altro, troverei il buon motivo per litigare con L. (orchestrata la cosa) per fare in modo che quel figlio di puttana esca dalla vostra vita per sempre. Al contrario di tanti, io penso che si, ti sei comportata tanto male te e soprattutto dopo aver saputo che lui ha avuto una depressione vuol dire che è il tuo atto è viscidamente deplorevole, sta zitta e non dirgli mai nulla, ma il peggiore è L. il suo amico che apposta ha fatto in modo per essere tuo confidente per poi scoparti come una bagascia e non temere che quello lo ha fatto anche con altre, li conosco gli sciacalli, questi vivono delle briciole degli altri, sfigati cronici e tu sei andata a letto con uno sfigato cronico il cui unico pregio è farti godere, che culo, che un essere umano sia definito solo per il sesso e basta, te ne rendi conto della sua pochezza? perchè scegliesti al tempo R. e non quello sfigatone di L.eccacoglioni?


Non sono d'accordo:lei deve dire tutto,deve metterci la sua faccia di merda,e poi vediamo se riesce ad avere la stessa saccenza mostrata dietro il pc...la codarda...!


----------



## Manon Lescaut (28 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ..ti ho letta male, ma tanto basta.
> quale sarebbe il piacere che gli negeresti?
> il piacere molto, molto più profondo, della reale percezione dei fatti, della sua vita.
> lascia che decida lui e non tu cosa lo farebbe soffrire.
> ...


Quoto tutto anche le virgole.


----------



## Daniele (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo:lei deve dire tutto,deve metterci la sua faccia di merda,e poi vediamo se riesce ad avere la stessa saccenza mostrata dietro il pc...la codarda...!


Oscuro, lui ne morirebbe, gli farebbero solo un male aggiunto, mentre adesso sono questi due inetti a dover subire le conseguenze delle loro azioni, il suo amico sciacallo deve essere ostracizzato, mostrizzato, ucciso come amico e lei deve vivere con con la consapevolezza che la sua vagina può più su di lei del suo cervello e del suo buon cuore (non parlo di amore se no mi vengono i brividi), perchè ripeto che scoparsi il migliore amico è qualcosa che solo una persona malata forte farebbe, quindi consiglierei a lei un buono psicologo, perchè se non riesce a tenere a bada la sua figa così vuol dire che il problema non è lui, bensì lei probabilmente.


----------



## Zod (28 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oscuro, lui ne morirebbe, gli farebbero solo un male aggiunto, mentre adesso sono questi due inetti a dover subire le conseguenze delle loro azioni, il suo amico sciacallo deve essere ostracizzato, mostrizzato, ucciso come amico e lei deve vivere con con la consapevolezza che la sua vagina può più su di lei del suo cervello e del suo buon cuore (non parlo di amore se no mi vengono i brividi), perchè ripeto che scoparsi il migliore amico è qualcosa che solo una persona malata forte farebbe, quindi consiglierei a lei un buono psicologo, perchè se non riesce a tenere a bada la sua figa così vuol dire che il problema non è lui, bensì lei probabilmente.


Esagerati. Sull'amico posso anche essere d'accordo, ma lei se l'uomo che ama non vuole fare sesso, come deve fare? Ha indubbiamente una attenuante di rilievo per il suo comportamento, ed è anche normale che alla fine sia finita a letto con l'uomo più vicino a lei dopo colui che ama. Non è che il tradito sia proprio esente da colpe, visto che rende la partner di 25 anni quasi una monaca e si rifiuta di affrontare il problema.

S*B


----------



## free (28 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Esagerati. Sull'amico posso anche essere d'accordo, ma lei se l'uomo che ama non vuole fare sesso, come deve fare? Ha indubbiamente una attenuante di rilievo per il suo comportamento, ed* è anche normale che alla fine sia finita a letto con l'uomo più vicino a lei dopo colui che ama.* Non è che il tradito sia proprio esente da colpe, visto che rende la partner di 25 anni quasi una monaca e si rifiuta di affrontare il problema.
> 
> S*B



è normale?


----------



## Zod (28 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> è normale?


Si, quando ti scappa non vai a cercare il bar a fare la consumazione per poter accedere dignitosamente al bagno, dove trovi trovi. Quando hai voglia, tanta voglia, dove prendi prendi. Lei aveva l'amico vicino, ed è ovvio che sia finita a letto con quello. Se avesse cercato altrove allora ci sarebbe stata premeditazione, invece così è tradimento colposo con l'aggravvante della reiterazione.

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Si, quando ti scappa non vai a cercare il bar a fare la consumazione per poter accedere dignitosamente al bagno, dove trovi trovi. Quando hai voglia, tanta voglia, dove prendi prendi. Lei aveva l'amico vicino, ed è ovvio che sia finita a letto con quello. Se avesse cercato altrove allora ci sarebbe stata premeditazione, invece così è tradimento colposo con l'aggravvante della reiterazione.
> 
> S*B


Succede anche ai cani.


----------



## viola di mare (28 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Hai uno strano modo di divertirti. Non so come ti arroghi il diritto di mettere in discussione l'intelligenza altrui. Non ho mai negato di aver sbagliato, di essere nel torto più completo, ma tu pensi seriamente che gli farei un piacere confessandogli tutto? Solo per sgravarmi dal mio senso di colpa? Non puoi giudicare una situazione se non ci sei dentro. Ha già avuto una volta una brutta depressione. Checché tu ne pensi io lo amo e non voglio che stia male come gli è già capitato. Probabilmente non avrò la punizione che mi merito non confessando il mio sbaglio, ma non è per mancanza di coraggio che non lo faccio, vai pure tranquillo. E la mia non è spavalderia.




ma veramente pensi questo? tu non sei intelligente, tu sei solo una grandissima paracula che si nasconde dietro ad un pisello dato una volta a settimana per prenderne uno tutti i giorni!
devi imparare il rispetto, quello che tu non hai e la colpa è solo tua, sei tu quella impegnata con un uomo, il suo/tuo migliore amico e single ed è un problema della sua coscienza, ma tu? come cazzo puoi pensare di avere anche solo una giustificazione??? una? hai 25 anni, dici di amare uno che tradisci costantemente, non ti viene in mente che forse l'amore non sai nemmeno da che parte stia?


e poi, non gli raccontare niente, levati dalle palle e lascia che sto cristiano trovi una che lo ami seriamente e tu metteti con l'amico tuo e lasciatelo stare.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ho 25 anni, ho conosciuto il mio compagno R 3 anni fa appena uscita da una convivenza fallimentare con un uomo molto più grande di me. Quando ho conosciuto R lui era insieme al suo migliore amico L. Inizialmente è nata una simpatia, iniziai a frequentare la loro compagnia, entrambi mi chiedevano di uscire. Decisi di uscire con R e cominciammo una bellissima storia. Io ero più cauta vista la brutta esperienza vissuta precedentemente, ma cedendo alle sue richieste abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme dopo un anno. Andava tutto benissimo, e va ancora tutto benissimo, lui è il mio fidanzato, il mio migliore amico, ci divertiamo, c'è quando ho bisogno di lui, mi ama da morire. Ma.... A letto non siamo mai stati fantastici, ho provato a parlargli di questo problema, ma lui subito si offende e si rifiuta di affrontarlo. Devo premettere una cosa: io R e il suo migliore amico L siamo sempre insieme ( vacanze, uscite, concerti etc...) Una sera casualmente mi trovo sola con L (con cui negli anni si è creata molta complicità) e parlando del più e del meno salta fuori la mia insoddisfazione e frustrazione nei riguardi del sesso con R. Per farla breve un altra sera sotto l'effetto di svariate vodke dopo una serata in discoteca io è L finiamo a letto. È fantastico. Succede altre volte, è sempre più fantastico. Il senso di colpa non è lacerante come avrei potuto pensare, ne da parte mia ne da parte sua. Continuiamo la nostra vita come prima, io però trovando in L quello che mi mancava con R sono meno nervosa e suscettibile. Sia io che L siamo terrorizzati da quello che potrebbe succedere se venissimo scoperti, la nostra vita sarebbe distrutta, ma non possiamo fare a meno di vederci. Ormai sono 4 mesi che va avanti così, io non so che fare. Amo R, lui è l'uomo che vorrei sposare e vorrei fosse il padre dei miei figli, però voglio molto bene anche a L, è il mio amante ma anche il mio amico e confidente. Uno completa l'altro. Uno è la tranquillità e la serenità del focolare domestico, l'altro è passione travolgente e divertimento, sommati sono l'uomo perfetto. Non so se dovrei parlarne con R, rischiando di rovinare 3 vite in una volta sola, troncare con L destabilizzando l'equilibrio dei 3 moschettieri, o cercare di destreggiarmi in questo ménage a trois a oltranza... Scusate se vi ho tediato!!


Io leggendo a volte veramente non capisco se sono io a essere per come sono oppure no.( ho dato spunto per criticarmi e magari scrivere quello che non ho scritto, cioè che sono cerebralmente tarato. ringrazio a chi mi ha insegnato a scrivere cerebralmente, farfy prrrrrrrrrrrrr ) Leggo di amore, di sesso fantastico di padri di famiglia! minchiaa che paroloni! Tralascio di continuare su questi ritmi di parole così importanti e vado direttamente al punto. Ma che minchia mi dico! il sesso è fantastico con L, però devo dire che un po cretino lo sono! perchè dovrei prima provare E,T,S.G  e compagnia bella per poter esprimermi con cognizione di causa. e checcazzo eh! 
Si il padre di famigghia mi pare essere R, ma il padre di famiglia giustamente non deve essere "scelto" in base a poche caratteristiche, e si sa... mica si deve cercare dentro un rapporto il top! si cerca altrove il rapporto. Quando lo si trova mi raccomando al trascorrere degli anni, anche la si troveranno altri intoppi da risolversi in maniera extra!

Ma chiudere semplicemente un rapporto per cominciarne un altro e vagliare vivendolo se sia il caso di continuarlo no? è troppo difficile?


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Ecco*



Zod ha detto:


> Esagerati. Sull'amico posso anche essere d'accordo, ma lei se l'uomo che ama non vuole fare sesso, come deve fare? Ha indubbiamente una attenuante di rilievo per il suo comportamento, ed è anche normale che alla fine sia finita a letto con l'uomo più vicino a lei dopo colui che ama. Non è che il tradito sia proprio esente da colpe, visto che rende la partner di 25 anni quasi una monaca e si rifiuta di affrontare il problema.
> 
> S*B


Eccone n'altro....!Ma scusa tanto,l'uomo che ama non vuole fare sesso ma dove lo hai letto?anche se fosse, sfanculalo,e se non hai i COGLIONI per sfancularlo,ti prendi la tua bella automobilina,prendi l'autostrada più vicina a casa tua,al primo autogrill ti fermi, scendi,vai nell'area riservata ai camionisti, ne segui uno in cabina e ti fai rifocillare le pareti anorettali fino all'anoressia,ti fai dissanguare la vagina che per ricucirla neanche con la "Singer"professionale,ma non con il suo migliore amico!


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> ma veramente pensi questo? tu non sei intelligente, tu sei solo una grandissima paracula che si nasconde dietro ad un pisello dato una volta a settimana per prenderne uno tutti i giorni!
> devi imparare il rispetto, quello che tu non hai e la colpa è solo tua, sei tu quella impegnata con un uomo, il suo/tuo migliore amico e single ed è un problema della sua coscienza, ma tu? come cazzo puoi pensare di avere anche solo una giustificazione??? una? hai 25 anni, dici di amare uno che tradisci costantemente, non ti viene in mente che forse l'amore non sai nemmeno da che parte stia?
> 
> 
> e poi, non gli raccontare niente, levati dalle palle e lascia che sto cristiano trovi una che lo ami seriamente e tu metteti con l'amico tuo e lasciatelo stare.


Adesso vediamo cosa ti risponde!Complimenti e tanto di cappella!:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

Ciao Sono R. 
Ho letto ora tutta la storia scritta da G e devo ammettere che io ed L siamo amanti. Ho chiesto io a L di iniziare a darlo un po alla mia ragazza perchè almeno me la leva dalle palle ed io posso continuare a farmelo mettere nel culo da L tutte le volte che voglio. Purtroppo per tenerla buona sono costretto a darglielo almeno 1 volta alla settimana anche se veramente a me fa pure fatica a venire su. Mentre con L.... che goduria.
Sto pensando seriamente di mollare G per mettermi definitivamente con L ma lo stesso L poi, essendo amante anche delle donne, perderebbe parte del suo divertimento. Io lo amo e non posso assolutamente togliergli il piacere che prova con G. 

che faccio?


----------



## viola di mare (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso vediamo cosa ti risponde!Complimenti e tanto di cappella!:up:



e che ti vuoi rispondere????


non deve parlare d'amore, deve parlare di trastullo, è diverso...


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> e che ti vuoi rispondere????
> 
> 
> non deve parlare d'amore, deve parlare di trastullo, è diverso...


Ma lei è sicura di amare il suo ragazzo.....:rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ciao Sono R.
> Ho letto ora tutta la storia scritta da G e devo ammettere che io ed L siamo amanti. Ho chiesto io a L di iniziare a darlo un po alla mia ragazza perchè almeno me la leva dalle palle ed io posso continuare a farmelo mettere nel culo da L tutte le volte che voglio. Purtroppo per tenerla buona sono costretto a darglielo almeno 1 volta alla settimana anche se veramente a me fa pure fatica a venire su. Mentre con L.... che goduria.
> Sto pensando seriamente di mollare G per mettermi definitivamente con L ma lo stesso L poi, essendo amante anche delle donne, perderebbe parte del suo divertimento. Io lo amo e non posso assolutamente togliergli il piacere che prova con G.
> 
> che faccio?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma lei è sicura di amare il suo ragazzo.....:rotfl:



certo come no, come io amo hannibal the cannibal

e per l'altro che prova?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma veramente pensi questo? tu non sei intelligente, tu sei solo una grandissima paracula che si nasconde dietro ad un pisello dato una volta a settimana per prenderne uno tutti i giorni!
> devi imparare il rispetto, quello che tu non hai e la colpa è solo tua, sei tu quella impegnata con un uomo, il suo/tuo migliore amico e single ed è un problema della sua coscienza, ma tu? come cazzo puoi pensare di avere anche solo una giustificazione??? una? hai 25 anni, dici di amare uno che tradisci costantemente, non ti viene in mente che forse l'amore non sai nemmeno da che parte stia?
> 
> 
> e poi, non gli raccontare niente, levati dalle palle e lascia che sto cristiano trovi una che lo ami seriamente e tu metteti con l'amico tuo e lasciatelo stare.


Sei davvero priva di tatto :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Esagerati. Sull'amico posso anche essere d'accordo, ma lei *se l'uomo che ama non vuole fare sesso, come deve fare?* Ha indubbiamente una attenuante di rilievo per il suo comportamento, ed è anche normale che alla fine sia finita a letto con l'uomo più vicino a lei dopo colui che ama. Non è che il tradito sia proprio esente da colpe, visto che rende la partner di 25 anni quasi una monaca e si rifiuta di affrontare il problema.
> 
> S*B


lasciarlo; non sono sposati, non hanno figli e non c'è bisogno di sacrifici ipocriti.l'avesse fatto subito e solo dopo  avesse fatto l'amore con l'amico (che questo avrebbe dovuto suggerire con un minimo di lealtà)avrebbe fatto meno danni .
erano  tre amici , non sono più nulla


----------



## viola di mare (28 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei davvero priva di tatto :carneval:



lo so mi scuso, ma... l'ho letto tutto e non ce l'ho fatta più


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> lo so mi scuso, ma... l'ho letto tutto e non ce l'ho fatta più


Ma la descrizioni di perché lo ama l'hai letta? Anch'io amo il mio piumone d'inverno e il condizionatore d'estate.


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la descrizioni di perché lo ama l'hai letta? Anch'io amo il mio piumone d'inverno e il condizionatore d'estate.


Ah,sapresti indicarmi il post,così finisco per incazzarmi davvero con questa beota?


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la descrizioni di perché lo ama l'hai letta? Anch'io amo il mio piumone d'inverno e il condizionatore d'estate.


 NO.... ma comunque non sono riuscita proprio a commentarlo sto thread... anzi, non capisco come fa Oscuro ancora a ribattere


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ho detto che i sensi di colpa non erano laceranti come mi sarei aspettata. Non che non ce n'erano. E tu cosa definisci amore? Come puoi sapere cosa è amore? Credo che nessuno sia onnisciente, io so solo che lui è la persona migliore che conosco, che la maggior parte del tempo che stiamo insieme io sono felice, e che io sono serena se lo è lui. Se lui sta male sto male anche io. E che sistemerò questa storia perché non posso sopportare che lui stia male. E anche io sono una persona emotiva, quindi se mando a cagare chi mi provoca, non prendetevela. Peace.





Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Perché qualunque cosa possiate pensare io lo amo. So che l'ho tradito e ho sbagliato, ma in quel momento mi è sembrata l'unica soluzione per smettere di assillarlo, e L era li e mi ascoltava... Io lo amo, ho bisogno di sentire il suo odore sul cuscino quando la mattina si alza, ho bisogno del suo bacio quando va via, della telefonata in pausa pranzo, del suo abbraccio la sera sul divano, delle sue battute stupide quando sbaglio a tagliargli i capelli, ho bisogno delle sue pacche sul fondoschiena quando sto lavando i piatti, del suo calore d'inverno quando a letto ho i piedi congelati e lui non protesta. Ho anche bisogno delle sue lamentele quando è malato, anche se è un semplice raffreddore.... Non riesco ad immaginare un futuro senza di lui che mi fa sentire sicura e protetta, e allo stesso tempo mi fa sentire forte e utile.





oscuro ha detto:


> Ah,sapresti indicarmi il post,così finisco per incazzarmi davvero con questa beota?


:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Ti*



Simy ha detto:


> NO.... ma comunque non sono riuscita proprio a commentarlo sto thread... anzi, non capisco come fa Oscuro ancora a ribattere


Come faccio?mi piace provocare le persone arroganti e stupide.


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Ok*



Brunetta ha detto:


> :unhappy:


CHIEDO SCUSA!GIMME TI CHIEDO SCUSA!Ami davvero...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Gimme ma vattenaff......!


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come faccio?mi piace provocare le persone arroganti e stupide.




leggi sopra


----------



## viola di mare (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> CHIEDO SCUSA!GIMME TI CHIEDO SCUSA!Ami davvero...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Gimme ma vattenaff......!





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


dai però vabbè ha 25 anni che pretendi??? c'ha i piedi gelati l'inverno!!!


----------



## viola di mare (28 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ho detto che i sensi di colpa non erano laceranti come mi sarei aspettata. Non che non ce n'erano. E tu cosa definisci amore? Come puoi sapere cosa è amore? Credo che nessuno sia onnisciente, io so solo che lui è la persona migliore che conosco, che la maggior parte del tempo che stiamo insieme io sono felice, e che io sono serena se lo è lui. Se lui sta male sto male anche io. E che sistemerò questa storia perché non posso sopportare che lui stia male. E anche io sono una persona emotiva, *quindi se mando a cagare chi mi provoca, non prendetevela. Peace*.


manco tu però è???



peace and love (tanto tu sai cos'è vero???)


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> dai però vabbè ha 25 anni che pretendi??? c'ha i piedi gelati l'inverno!!!


Sai cosa mi procura nocumento?non il comportamento palesemente sbagliato,perchè tutti noi abbiamo i nostri scheletri,io poi ho un cimitero,ma la faccia tosta nel rispondere,l'arroganza,la supponenza,invece di stare a catena,di vergognarsi,risponde pure,mi piacerebbe tanto conoscere i genitori di questa disgraziata....!


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Viola*

Si per gimme è pisello e amore,l'amore a casa,il pisello fuori casa.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si per gimme è pisello e amore,l'amore a casa,il pisello fuori casa.


i miei rispetti guaglio'....
ma..non trovi che alla fine sia poi un tradimento come gli altri??con l'aggravante..amico il mondo e'pieno di uomini affamati..perche'scoparsi proprio l'amico del suo compagno???questa e'da vera troia.


----------



## Zod (28 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lasciarlo; non sono sposati, non hanno figli e non c'è bisogno di sacrifici ipocriti.l'avesse fatto subito e solo dopo  avesse fatto l'amore con l'amico (che questo avrebbe dovuto suggerire con un minimo di lealtà)avrebbe fatto meno danni .
> erano  tre amici , non sono più nulla


Mah....è come se uno sfascia la macchina, vá dal carrozziere a farsi fare un preventivo, e questo passa mezz'ora a insultarlo e infamarlo per i danni che ha fatto. Poi lo richiama la sera e il giorno dopo per insultarlo ancora.

Non mi sembra che Gimme fosse venuta qui a vantarsi delle sue prodezze, chiedeva consigli per una situazione in cui si è cacciata, a 25 anni, ed ha raccolto insulti e ovvietá. 

Tutti sappiamo come andrebbero fatte le cose, basta mettersi nei panni altrui, ma ogni tanto siamo travolti dagli eventi. Ergo....chi è senza peccato ....

S*B


----------



## viola di mare (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi procura nocumento?non il comportamento palesemente sbagliato,perchè tutti noi abbiamo i nostri scheletri,io poi ho un cimitero,ma la faccia tosta nel rispondere,l'arroganza,la supponenza,invece di stare a catena,di vergognarsi,risponde pure,mi piacerebbe tanto conoscere i genitori di questa disgraziata....!



la stessa cosa vale per me... io l'ho letto tutto, e mi chiedevo: ma c'è o ci fa?


----------



## viola di mare (28 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Mah....è come se uno sfascia la macchina, vá dal carrozziere a farsi fare un preventivo, e questo passa mezz'ora a insultarlo e infamarlo per i danni che ha fatto. Poi lo richiama la sera e il giorno dopo per insultarlo ancora.
> 
> Non mi sembra che Gimme fosse venuta qui a vantarsi delle sue prodezze, chiedeva consigli per una situazione in cui si è cacciata, a 25 anni, ed ha raccolto insulti e ovvietá.
> 
> ...


fino ad un certo punto è andata come dici tu, poi non gli sono stati più bene ne i consigli ne le opinioni, ma quando entri qui lo sai che puoi essere sottoposta ad opinioni decisamente contrastanti con le tue, se non ne vuoi non ci entri 

che aiuto vuoi?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> i miei rispetti guaglio'....
> ma..non trovi che alla fine sia poi un tradimento come gli altri??con l'aggravante..amico il mondo e'pieno di uomini affamati..perche'scoparsi proprio l'amico del suo compagno???questa e'da vera troia.


Così se mia moglie finisce a letto con te...poi mi dirà...
VOlevo essere anch'io una vera troia!
E ci sono riuscita.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Così se mia moglie finisce a letto con te...poi mi dirà...
> VOlevo essere anch'io una vera troia!
> E ci sono riuscita.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma lo sai che le mie ''amiche''non sono troie...ma donne bisognose di affetto no??


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> i miei rispetti guaglio'....
> ma..non trovi che alla fine sia poi un tradimento come gli altri??con l'aggravante..amico il mondo e'pieno di uomini affamati..perche'scoparsi proprio l'amico del suo compagno???questa e'da vera troia.


I miei rispetti zio!Io non mi tromberei mai la donna di un conoscente,di un collega,figurati di un amico.Mi dispiace doverlo scrivere ma ste robe accadono sempre e solo a gente di merda!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma lo sai che le mie ''amiche''non sono troie...ma donne bisognose di affetto no??


Le mie non hanno bisogno di alcunchè...
Solo che anche loro sono appassionate di certe cose...che chiamano "sane lussurie"...

E' pericoloso frequentare donne bisognose d'affetto pericolosissimo Lothar...

Ma sapendo cosa intendi tu per "affetto" non c'è da temere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*No*



Zod ha detto:


> Mah....è come se uno sfascia la macchina, vá dal carrozziere a farsi fare un preventivo, e questo passa mezz'ora a insultarlo e infamarlo per i danni che ha fatto. Poi lo richiama la sera e il giorno dopo per insultarlo ancora.
> 
> Non mi sembra che Gimme fosse venuta qui a vantarsi delle sue prodezze, chiedeva consigli per una situazione in cui si è cacciata, a 25 anni, ed ha raccolto insulti e ovvietá.
> 
> ...


La similitudine non è calzante.Questa ha sfasciato la macchina perchè è passata con il rosso, vuole pure essere ripagata la macchina a gratis....!Io che sono il carrozziere ho fatto benissimo a mandarla a cagare.


----------



## Sole (28 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Perché qualunque cosa possiate pensare io lo amo. So che l'ho tradito e ho sbagliato, ma in quel momento mi è sembrata l'unica soluzione per smettere di assillarlo, e L era li e mi ascoltava... Io lo amo, ho bisogno di sentire il suo odore sul cuscino quando la mattina si alza, ho bisogno del suo bacio quando va via, della telefonata in pausa pranzo, del suo abbraccio la sera sul divano, delle sue battute stupide quando sbaglio a tagliargli i capelli, ho bisogno delle sue pacche sul fondoschiena quando sto lavando i piatti, del suo calore d'inverno quando a letto ho i piedi congelati e lui non protesta. Ho anche bisogno delle sue lamentele quando è malato, anche se è un semplice raffreddore.... Non riesco ad immaginare un futuro senza di lui che mi fa sentire sicura e protetta, e allo stesso tempo mi fa sentire forte e utile.


Però hai anche bisogno di un uomo da vivere come compagno anche a letto. E penso che sia più che giusto e legittimo. Il problema è che il tuo ragazzo è un perfetto compagno fuori dal letto. E questo non è un dettaglio, ma un problema grave che apre la strada ad una vita frustrante per entrambi. Se tu non lo avessi tradito col migliore amico, rendendo la situazione ingestibile e irrisolvibile, e fossi approdata qui prima, io ti avrei consigliato di dire al tuo compagno che non sei soddisfatta e che, se tiene davvero a te e al vostro amore, deve farsi carico del suo problema in ogni modo, anche andando da uno specialista o facendo della terapia di coppia. Il punto è che tu e il suo amico avete scelto una strada che non ha ritorno. E questa scelta la pagherete tutti e 3, prima o poi. Per questo concordo con chi dice che devi lasciarlo e non ci sono molte altre alternative. Restandogli accanto a queste condizioni rischi seriamente di rovinargli la vita e di rovinare anche la tua.


----------



## Zod (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La similitudine non è calzante.Questa ha sfasciato la macchina perchè è passata con il rosso, vuole pure essere ripagata la macchina a gratis....!Io che sono il carrozziere ho fatto benissimo a mandarla a cagare.


Partendo dal presupposto ampiamente condivisibile e moralmente accettato, che io sono io e voi non siete un cazzo, il paragone fatto è calzante. E trovo brutto questo squadrismo nei confronti di chi è venuto qui a chiedere consigli e non giudizi.

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto ampiamente condivisibile e moralmente accettato, che io sono io e voi non siete un cazzo, il paragone fatto è calzante. E trovo brutto questo squadrismo nei confronti di chi è venuto qui a chiedere consigli e non giudizi.
> 
> S*B


Vero?:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto ampiamente condivisibile e moralmente accettato, che io sono io e voi non siete un cazzo, il paragone fatto è calzante. E* trovo brutto questo squadrismo nei confronti di chi è venuto qui a chiedere consigli e non giudizi.
> *
> S*B


Molto vero e molto condivisibile.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Mah....è come se uno sfascia la macchina, vá dal carrozziere a farsi fare un preventivo, e questo passa mezz'ora a insultarlo e infamarlo per i danni che ha fatto. Poi lo richiama la sera e il giorno dopo per insultarlo ancora.
> 
> Non mi sembra che Gimme fosse venuta qui a vantarsi delle sue prodezze, chiedeva consigli per una situazione in cui si è cacciata, a 25 anni, ed ha raccolto insulti e ovvietá.
> 
> ...


ma guarda zod che non si tratta di peccato; se a 25 anni ho un ragazzo che non mi desidera lo mollo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto ampiamente condivisibile e moralmente accettato, che io sono io e voi non siete un cazzo, il paragone fatto è calzante. E trovo brutto questo squadrismo nei confronti di chi è venuto qui a chiedere consigli e non giudizi.
> 
> S*B


se la partecipazione è automatica per te mi spiace perché non distingui le individualità


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2013)

poi certo che sono ovvietà quelle di cui parlo...ma perché è obbligatorio essere originali nei commenti?
per gli insulti non quotare me perché a questo punto fare di tutta l'erba un fascio non è corretto


----------



## Zod (28 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi certo che sono ovvietà quelle di cui parlo...ma perché è obbligatorio essere originali nei commenti?
> per gli insulti non quotare me perché a questo punto fare di tutta l'erba un fascio non è corretto


Ho replicato a te perchè non mi piace quotare volgarità. So distinguere molto bene le individualità, e riconosco chi punta a fare branco e chi si sforza di non farne parte anche quando non avrebbe motivo per differenziarsi.

E poi tu sei tu...

S*B


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non so come ti arroghi il diritto di pensare di essere intelligente invece...!Certo che gli faresti un piacere confessandogli tutto,e avresti fatto ancora meglio se tenevi le mutande salde invece di farti trapanare dal suo migliore amico!Scrivi di amarlo e ti scopi cosatantemente il suo migliore amico,sei patetica e ridicola,tranquilla che la vita ti presenta il conto prima o poi,mi fai veramente pena,ti preoccupi della sua depressione,ma quando finisci a pecora con il suo amico questo pensiero dov'è?cosa dovrei pensare se non che sei una donna inetta e imbelle?





oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao tesla,scusa ma questa cretina mi provoca un certo fastidio.La risposta alla tua domanda è 5!Fammi sapere quando ti presenti!





oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo:lei deve dire tutto,deve metterci la sua faccia di merda,e poi vediamo se riesce ad avere la stessa saccenza mostrata dietro il pc...la codarda...!





viola di mare ha detto:


> ma veramente pensi questo? tu non sei intelligente, tu sei solo una grandissima paracula che si nasconde dietro ad un pisello dato una volta a settimana per prenderne uno tutti i giorni!
> devi imparare il rispetto, quello che tu non hai e la colpa è solo tua, sei tu quella impegnata con un uomo, il suo/tuo migliore amico e single ed è un problema della sua coscienza, ma tu? come cazzo puoi pensare di avere anche solo una giustificazione??? una? hai 25 anni, dici di amare uno che tradisci costantemente, non ti viene in mente che forse l'amore non sai nemmeno da che parte stia?
> 
> 
> e poi, non gli raccontare niente, levati dalle palle e lascia che sto cristiano trovi una che lo ami seriamente e tu metteti con l'amico tuo e lasciatelo stare.


Ma bravi, che umiltà! Così si che l'aiutate...
Offendete, offendete pure, che quando poi chiederete aiuto su una situazione sbagliata ( e anzi che è qui, e che se ne rende conto che qualcosa non va! Almeno cerchiamo di farla ragionare, invece di prenderla ad insulti che neanche tra  peggiori scaricatori di porto se ne sentono, di una villania che vabbè...!
Oscuro ti sei mai posto tu un paio di domande sulla tua di intelligenza? 



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Però hai anche bisogno di un uomo da vivere come compagno anche a letto. E penso che sia più che giusto e legittimo. Il problema è che il tuo ragazzo è un perfetto compagno fuori dal letto. E questo non è un dettaglio, ma un problema grave che apre la strada ad una vita frustrante per entrambi. Se tu non lo avessi tradito col migliore amico, rendendo la situazione ingestibile e irrisolvibile, e fossi approdata qui prima, io ti avrei consigliato di dire al tuo compagno che non sei soddisfatta e che, se tiene davvero a te e al vostro amore, deve farsi carico del suo problema in ogni modo, anche andando da uno specialista o facendo della terapia di coppia. Il punto è che tu e il suo amico avete scelto una strada che non ha ritorno. E questa scelta la pagherete tutti e 3, prima o poi. Per questo concordo con chi dice che devi lasciarlo e non ci sono molte altre alternative. Restandogli accanto a queste condizioni rischi seriamente di rovinargli la vita e di rovinare anche la tua.


Menomale, qualcuno che, sembrerebbe, sa dare un consiglio senza insultare chi fa scelte diverse dalle proprie.
Io sono d'accordo con te e con chi dice che non lo ama davvero..ma di questo sentimento di dedizione/pigrizia/grande amicizia se ne deve rendere conto da sola e col tempo. Non gli si può dire: brutta cretina dici di amarlo manco sai cos'è l'amore! 
E' ovvio che si difende! Ne approfittate di una persona che sta passando un momento di fragilità, perchè è chiaro che è così, altrimenti neanche veniva qui a scrivere, per gettargli addosso le vostre frustrazioni riempendola di offese campate in aria! 

E' ovvio che il suo comportamento è discutibile, secondo me se ne sta accorgendo anche lei, ma chi siete voi, sopra le parti, per prenderla ad insulti? 

Quando la mia migliore amica tradiva il ragazzo io facevo come voi. NOn l'ho mai aiutata. Facevo così solo perchè l'idea di essere tradita, a me, così fedele, mi faceva ribollire il sangue. Poi ho tradito anche io e l'ho capito che era così. E gli ho anche chiesto scusa!...e finalmente l'ho aiutata. Adesso entrambe abbiamo preso la nostra strada. E acquisito un nuovo livello di consapevolezza.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Ma bravi, che umiltà! Così si che l'aiutate...
> Offendete, offendete pure, che quando poi chiederete aiuto su una situazione sbagliata ( e anzi che è qui, e che se ne rende conto che qualcosa non va! Almeno cerchiamo di farla ragionare, invece di prenderla ad insulti che neanche tra  peggiori scaricatori di porto se ne sentono, di una villania che vabbè...!
> Oscuro ti sei mai posto tu un paio di domande sulla tua di intelligenza?
> 
> ...


come l'hai aiutata?


----------



## Daniele (28 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Quando la mia migliore amica tradiva il ragazzo io facevo come voi. NOn l'ho mai aiutata. Facevo così solo perchè l'idea di essere tradita, a me, così fedele, mi faceva ribollire il sangue. Poi ho tradito anche io e l'ho capito che era così. E gli ho anche chiesto scusa!...e finalmente l'ho aiutata. Adesso entrambe abbiamo preso la nostra strada. E acquisito un nuovo livello di consapevolezza.


Due vacche non fanno una donna e scusa se te l'ho detto, ma te la sei andata a cercare, hai tradito e quindi l'hai capita, ma va a quel paese va! Se hai tradito avrai capito che stronza immonda era lei e che stronza immonda sei tu e due stronzi immondi non fanno una bella persona.
Ma cosa devono leggere i miei occhi, una persona che cambia idea perchè è colpevole e per perdonarsi meglio assolve l'altra, non c'è limite allo scempio in Italia...per fortuna che sono in Cina!


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Due vacche non fanno una donna e scusa se te l'ho detto, ma te la sei andata a cercare, hai tradito e quindi l'hai capita, ma va a quel paese va! Se hai tradito avrai capito che stronza immonda era lei e che stronza immonda sei tu e due stronzi immondi non fanno una bella persona.
> Ma cosa devono leggere i miei occhi, una persona che cambia idea perchè è colpevole e per perdonarsi meglio assolve l'altra, non c'è limite allo scempio in Italia...per fortuna che sono in Cina!


Toh un'insulto!
che novità!! :danza:
E che fai ti scusi??? Ma noooo...insultami pure senza scusarti, verrai acclamato di più. La regola del branco vince sempre, ricorda!

Ho tradito e quindi l'ho capita. Si! E lo ribadisco! E per fortuna che c'è qualcuno che comprende i comportamenti altrui anche se non sono perfettamente condivisibili dall'opinione pubblica. Altrimenti c'era ancora l'inquisizione, la caccia alle streghe e gli stermini dei popoli indigeni. 


Daniele..non hai capito un cazzo di quello che ho scritto ma non c'è da meravigliarsene. C'est la vie! Ah no sei in Cina Unchuian ciu ciu Si Hing Cojon! 
Capito no?


----------



## Gimme Shelter (28 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Ma bravi, che umiltà! Così si che l'aiutate...
> Offendete, offendete pure, che quando poi chiederete aiuto su una situazione sbagliata ( e anzi che è qui, e che se ne rende conto che qualcosa non va! Almeno cerchiamo di farla ragionare, invece di prenderla ad insulti che neanche tra  peggiori scaricatori di porto se ne sentono, di una villania che vabbè...!
> Oscuro ti sei mai posto tu un paio di domande sulla tua di intelligenza?
> 
> ...


grazie. Era quello che cercavo di far capire. So di aver sbagliato, sono la prima ad ammetterlo. So di aver fatto una delle cose peggiori al mondo, ma non mi sembra giusto venire insultata e denigrata a questo modo. Se poi ho risposto con "arroganza" è unicamente perché non accetto che uno sconosciuto sfigato qualsiasi insulti me e i miei genitori, che sono le persone migliori del mondo.
Ora basta. Non ho intenzione di rovinarmi la vita per leggere commenti cattivi e offensivi. Mi sento abbastanza merda di mio.
Ps: leggesi: oscuro.... Hai smerigliato la minchia!!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Due vacche non fanno una donna e scusa se te l'ho detto, ma te la sei andata a cercare, hai tradito e quindi l'hai capita, ma va a quel paese va! Se hai tradito avrai capito che stronza immonda era lei e che stronza immonda sei tu e due stronzi immondi non fanno una bella persona.
> Ma cosa devono leggere i miei occhi, una persona che cambia idea perchè è colpevole e per perdonarsi meglio assolve l'altra, non c'è limite allo scempio in Italia...per fortuna che sono in Cina!


Daniele suvvia non sta toccarmi Scarlett dai...
aspetta n'attimo è alle prime armi...

Ma va in Cina dei...
Per fortuna che sono in monolandia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Cioè Scarlett sarà come dire....una taglia 22....dai ce ne vogliono per fare una vacca eh?

E invece ci sono donne che da sole fanno due vacche...prenditela con quelle no?

Essù...


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come l'hai aiutata?


L'ho ascoltata, prima di tutto, senza giudicarla.
Poi le ho fatto delle domande, e l'ho aiutata a darsi delle risposte, da sola.
Infine l'ho aiutata a lasciare il suo ragazzo. Perchè era bene così. Non solo per lui, ma anche per lei stessa.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Toh un'insulto!
> che novità!! :danza:
> E che fai ti scusi??? Ma noooo...insultami pure senza scusarti, verrai acclamato di più. La regola del branco vince sempre, ricorda!
> 
> ...


Si dei cinciuncian fordaiuvi--e la giappa mikateladogratis...

Insomma Daniele non fa parte di nessun branco...
Da un lato è un paria
dall'altro è l'oracolo di Delfi.


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele suvvia non sta toccarmi Scarlett dai...
> aspetta n'attimo è alle prime armi...
> 
> Ma va in Cina dei...
> ...


Prime armi in che senso?
Secondo me ho compreso molto più io a 25 anni che alcuni vecchioni qui dentro! ahahahahaha


Comunque guarda che la Vacca in India è sacra eh. Come vedi tutto è relativo.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si dei cinciuncian fordaiuvi--e la giappa mikateladogratis...
> 
> Insomma Daniele non fa parte di nessun branco...
> Da un lato è un paria
> dall'altro è l'oracolo di Delfi.


vero..sai che all'inizio non lo sopportavo...mi rompeva il casso per i miei tradimenti.Poi piano piano ,l'apprezzo..e infatti che ti ho detto qualche sera fa???...potevamo invitare Daniele....ma non si puo' e'in Cina.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> grazie. Era quello che cercavo di far capire. So di aver sbagliato, sono la prima ad ammetterlo. So di aver fatto una delle cose peggiori al mondo, ma non mi sembra giusto venire insultata e denigrata a questo modo. Se poi ho risposto con "arroganza" è unicamente perché non accetto che uno sconosciuto sfigato qualsiasi insulti me e i miei genitori, che sono le persone migliori del mondo.
> Ora basta. Non ho intenzione di rovinarmi la vita per leggere commenti cattivi e offensivi. Mi sento abbastanza merda di mio.
> Ps: leggesi: oscuro.... Hai smerigliato la minchia!!


Ma dei Scarlett
Ma hai mai pensato che ci sono persone che hanno sempre bisogno di avere un nemico da combattere?
Per sfogare la rabbia e la scontentezza che hanno dentro?

Suvvia...
Rovinarti la vita ?
Ma dai su...

Pensa ad una cosa Scarlett
riflettevo oggi che non vale tanto la pena sai 
vivere in un certo modo...

basta vivere....
perchè mica è detto che ci sia un domani no?

Quindi se uno ti dice...un giorno capirai...un giorno vedrai...

Tutte cazzate....

Qualo giorno?

Semplificati la vita Scarlett e mandali in mona...


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si dei cinciuncian fordaiuvi--e la giappa mikateladogratis...
> 
> Insomma Daniele non fa parte di nessun branco...
> Da un lato è un paria
> dall'altro è l'oracolo di Delfi.


Teodosio I ha chiuso definitivamente il santuario da un pezzo però!
Piuttosto...Shiva e Parvathi.. ve li ricordate?
Parvathi, che gran cornuta! 

Dai che forse impariamo qualcosa!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Prime armi in che senso?
> Secondo me ho compreso molto più io a 25 anni che alcuni vecchioni qui dentro! ahahahahaha
> 
> 
> Comunque guarda che la Vacca in India è sacra eh. Come vedi tutto è relativo.


Si tutto è relativo 
Ma mi sa si che tu abbia molto compreso perchè hai fatto esperienza...
Pratici vs teorici...

Ma a 25 anni si è comunque alle prime armi, a patto che tu non ti sia sposata a 18 e abbia già tre bambini da accudire...allora le prospettive sarebbero diverse....

Ma onore ai 25 anni...speriamo che ci sia lavoro per i giovani e che le loro forze di novità risolvano i nostri problemi di vecchi insiminiti...


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> L'ho ascoltata, prima di tutto, senza giudicarla.
> Poi le ho fatto delle domande, e l'ho aiutata a darsi delle risposte, da sola.
> Infine l'ho aiutata a lasciare il suo ragazzo. Perchè era bene così. Non solo per lui, ma anche per lei stessa.


dovrebbe andare sempre così.

PS: lo vedi che se vuoi 6 gradevole da leggere?


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei Scarlett
> Ma hai mai pensato che ci sono persone che hanno sempre bisogno di avere un nemico da combattere?
> Per sfogare la rabbia e la scontentezza che hanno dentro?
> 
> ...


Ma veramente è di Gimme il messaggio che hai quotato :mexican:
Comunque può valere anche per me..Si ci ho pensato, e sono d'accordissimo. Mi difendo lo stesso però. Chissà che a qualcuno arrivi ciò che dico.
Fo male?


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> dovrebbe andare sempre così.
> 
> PS: lo vedi che se vuoi 6 gradevole da leggere?


Sono come un gattino. Faccio le fusa ma se mi provochi tiro fuori gli artigli e ti cavo gli occhi. E nel mentre urlo anche isterica! MIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAO!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Ma veramente è di Gimme il messaggio che hai quotato :mexican:
> Comunque può valere anche per me..Si ci ho pensato, e sono d'accordissimo. Mi difendo lo stesso però. Chissà che a qualcuno arrivi ciò che dico.
> Fo male?


Ah vero mi sono confuso...
Ma non sono in malafede...
Vedo che sai difenderti da sola

E che vieppiù non hai bisogno di un branco...

E osserva come le teste indipendenti non hanno bisogno di un branco per farzi forza...

Fai male...a prendertela....

Fate male a prendervela...

Lascia che siano loro a stracciardi le vesti nel sinedrio no?

Perchè se dai retta 

finisci crocifissa no?


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si tutto è relativo
> Ma mi sa si che tu abbia molto compreso perchè hai fatto esperienza...
> Pratici vs teorici...
> 
> ...


Io sono nata fra le corna. Casa mia era Beautiful! Tz!
No comunque sono sicura di essere alle prime armi ma come dico spesso, a volte si fanno dei grandi giri per reimparare cose che col tempo si erano disimparate. L'esperienza dunque conta relativamente.

E grazie per l'in bocca al lupo per la storia del lavoro! Lasciamo perdere...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Io sono nata fra le corna. Casa mia era Beautiful! Tz!
> No comunque sono sicura di essere alle prime armi ma come dico spesso, a volte si fanno dei grandi giri per reimparare cose che col tempo si erano disimparate. L'esperienza dunque conta relativamente.
> 
> E grazie per l'in bocca al lupo per la storia del lavoro! Lasciamo perdere...


Ecco Scarlett per voi giovani questo del lavoro è na sfida immensa...
Pensa che ai miei tempi le aziende mandavano lettere a casa agli studenti che dicevano ehi ricordati di noi, ehi noi ti offriamo questo, ehi noi ti offriamo quello...

Questo è un vero problema della vita....
Insomma poi le scaramucce sentimentali....

C'è tempo no?

E piantiamola con sta figura mitizzata del compagno no?

Pensa che un mio amico era rimasto vedovo...

Dopo tre anni che viveva come uccel di bosco
Una lo ha incastrato....

Di nascosto da lei scappa per uscire con me

E dice a tutti...ah guarda Conte augurerei ogni male al mio peggior nemico...tranne una vita come la mia...

Ma porco can che cosa mi è capitato...
Un tizzone d'inferno nel mio paradiso...

Ma scoppio dal ridere quando litigano...
Perchè io dico a lui...lasciala che ti rifai na nuova vita...

E lui ma va in mona
Oramai la mia vita l'ho fatta in do vado?
Pitosto liberami da questa donna...

E pensare che da vedovo aveva le sue belle amiche eh?
CHe ora ce l'hanno su con lui perchè si è risposato...

Mi dicono...ma conte diglielo tu che è un coglione....


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco Scarlett per voi giovani questo del lavoro è na sfida immensa...
> Pensa che ai miei tempi le aziende mandavano lettere a casa agli studenti che dicevano ehi ricordati di noi, ehi noi ti offriamo questo, ehi noi ti offriamo quello...
> 
> Questo è un vero problema della vita....
> ...



Ahahahaha
Morale della Favola??


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto ampiamente condivisibile e moralmente accettato, che io sono io e voi non siete un cazzo, il paragone fatto è calzante. E trovo brutto questo squadrismo nei confronti di chi è venuto qui a chiedere consigli e non giudizi.
> 
> S*B


Tu sei un povero coglione,invece di fare il buffone spiegami dove avresti squadrismo.


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Molto vero e molto condivisibile.


Ma invece di quotare un povero demente,cerca di fare di più,postaci questi nostri post squadristi,dai jb puoi fare di meglio....!


----------



## Zod (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei un povero coglione,invece di fare il buffone spiegami dove avresti squadrismo.


Senti bulletto da oratorio, prima di rivolgerti alla mia eccellenza asciugati le labbra dal latte, ammesso che di latte si tratti. Cresci, diventa uomo, poi se lo meriterai ne riparleremo.

S*B


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Ascolta*



Zod ha detto:


> Senti bulletto da oratorio, prima di rivolgerti alla mia eccellenza asciugati le labbra dal latte, ammesso che di latte si tratti. Cresci, diventa uomo, poi se lo meriterai ne riparleremo.
> 
> S*B


Ascolta povera testa di cazzo hai avuto il tuo minuto di visibilità,adesso vedi di andare affanculo,se incece di insultare riesci ad argomentare dove avresti letto post squadristi,magari ti mando solo a cagare.Se volevi fare una figura di merda ci sei riuscito,avere opinioni simili non significa essere squadristi,probabilmente non conosci neanche l'etimologia del termine.le labbra asciugale a tua madre demente.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto ampiamente condivisibile e moralmente accettato, che io sono io e voi non siete un cazzo, il paragone fatto è calzante. E trovo brutto questo squadrismo nei confronti di chi è venuto qui a chiedere consigli e non giudizi.
> 
> S*B


amico quando sono planato qua'e'stato lo stesso...solo Lui,cioe'il Conte mi difese...ma io ero impermiabile,e ,me la ridevo----


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> amico quando sono planato qua'e'stato lo stesso...solo Lui,cioe'il Conte mi difese...ma io ero impermiabile,e ,me la ridevo----


Quando sei planato qui sei planato educatamente,sto coglione di zod mi sembra che non voglia planare,ma solo essere preso sonoramente a calci in culo!


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> L'ho ascoltata, prima di tutto, senza giudicarla.
> Poi le ho fatto delle domande, e l'ho aiutata a darsi delle risposte, da sola.
> Infine l'ho aiutata a lasciare il suo ragazzo. Perchè era bene così. Non solo per lui, ma anche per lei stessa.


questo si può fare anche senza aver tradito


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta povera testa di cazzo hai avuto il tuo minuto di visibilità,adesso vedi di andare affanculo,se incece di insultare riesci ad argomentare dove avresti letto post squadristi,magari ti mando solo a cagare.Se volevi fare una figura di merda ci sei riuscito,avere opinioni simili non significa essere squadristi,probabilmente non conosci neanche l'etimologia del termine.le labbra asciugale a tua madre demente.


ma non ti pare di esagerare? oltretutto così non fai altro che confermare la sua idea


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Ahahaha*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah vero mi sono confuso...
> Ma non sono in malafede...
> Vedo che sai difenderti da sola
> 
> ...


Tu che parli di branco,ci hai sconquassato i coglioni per mesi chiedendoci privatamente di buttare fuori alex da qui,ma piantala!


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma non ti pare di esagerare? oltretutto così non fai altro che confermare la sua idea


S
Secondo te sono qui a beccarmi gli insulti da un povero imbecille che mi accusa di essere uno squadrista?vedi minerva il linguaggio comunicativo con i coglioni non può essere diverso,purtroppo!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando sei planato qui sei planato educatamente,sto coglione di zod mi sembra che non voglia planare,ma solo essere preso sonoramente a calci in culo!



vero...ma la tigre del Bisagno mordeva forte...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma invece di quotare un povero demente,cerca di fare di più,postaci questi nostri post squadristi,dai jb puoi fare di meglio....!


Se prima non ti calmi è perfettamente inutile.


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo si può fare anche senza aver tradito


Certo! E' quello che cerco di consigliare a chi prende questa ragazza a insulti e basta.
Spiegavo solo che anche io facevo così un tempo, poi ho capito che sbagliavo. 
E ho capito anche che lo facevo perchè proiettavo la mia Paura di ricevere le corna su di lei e sulle sue confidenze.
Insomma ero accecata.
E in questo modo l'ho privata di un'amica, in fondo, nel momento di maggior bisogno, perchè per quanto mi impegnassi non mi toglievo questa aggressività di dosso.


----------



## Zod (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta povera testa di cazzo hai avuto il tuo minuto di visibilità,adesso vedi di andare affanculo,se incece di insultare riesci ad argomentare dove avresti letto post squadristi,magari ti mando solo a cagare.Se volevi fare una figura di merda ci sei riuscito,avere opinioni simili non significa essere squadristi,probabilmente non conosci neanche l'etimologia del termine.le labbra asciugale a tua madre demente.


Povero bulletto, è il pene piccolo che ti fa essere così rabbioso, avrò pena del tuo pene e ti risparmierò.

Per la cronaca, tirare in mezzo mia madre dimostra che merda sei. 

Buon proseguimento sfigatello!

S*B


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se prima non ti calmi è perfettamente inutile.


M
Ma sono calmissimo,con te poi,però fammi leggere sti post squadristi.....!


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Appunto*



Zod ha detto:


> Povero bulletto, è il pene piccolo che ti fa essere così rabbioso, avrò pena del tuo pene e ti risparmierò.
> 
> Per la cronaca, tirare in mezzo mia madre dimostra che merda sei.
> 
> ...


No, sono i poveri buffoni come te,mi diverto,eroi dietro un pc,coglioni nel reale.La prossima volta prima di vomitare insulti pensaci due volte!Bella figura di merda!:up:


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Questo è per tutti*



Zod ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto ampiamente condivisibile e moralmente accettato, che io sono io e voi non siete un cazzo, il paragone fatto è calzante. E trovo brutto questo squadrismo nei confronti di chi è venuto qui a chiedere consigli e non giudizi.
> 
> S*B


Questo è l'esordio di questo demente!Magari vi fate un idea di chi ha cominciato con gli insulti.


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Scarlet*



Scarlett ha detto:


> Ma bravi, che umiltà! Così si che l'aiutate...
> Offendete, offendete pure, che quando poi chiederete aiuto su una situazione sbagliata ( e anzi che è qui, e che se ne rende conto che qualcosa non va! Almeno cerchiamo di farla ragionare, invece di prenderla ad insulti che neanche tra  peggiori scaricatori di porto se ne sentono, di una villania che vabbè...!
> Oscuro ti sei mai posto tu un paio di domande sulla tua di intelligenza?
> 
> ...


ti sei posta mai domande sulla tua onestà intellettuale?sai di cosa parlo?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ti sei posta mai domande sulla tua onestà intellettuale?sai di cosa parlo?


Oscu'ora ti calmo io...cosi'ti sfoghi con me.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...ho battezzato anniversario matrimonio,con bellissimo gesto.chat con nuova tipa...ci amiamo gia'....ahahhhhhhhhh


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*zio*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Oscu'ora ti calmo io...cosi'ti sfoghi con me.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...ho battezzato anniversario matrimonio,con bellissimo gesto.chat con nuova tipa...ci amiamo gia'....ahahhhhhhhhh


Ma io st calmissimo,cazzo è un forum,figurati!:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io st calmissimo,cazzo è un forum,figurati!:mrgreen:



quando vieni in Romagna???guai se non ci vediamo....


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è l'esordio di questo demente!Magari vi fate un idea di chi ha cominciato con gli insulti.


Be' in effetti dire a braccio " voi non siete un cazzo" :mrgreen: non è un complimento a meno che non si consideri un cazzo la miglior cosa della vita ma io non la intenderei così altrimenti " tesa di cazzo" sarebbe universalmente un complimento :mrgreen: volevo dire che Zod si è tagliato la testa sul VOI errore grossolanissimo :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Be' in effetti dire a braccio " voi non siete un cazzo" :mrgreen: non è un complimento a meno che non si consideri un cazzo la miglior cosa della vita ma io non la intenderei così altrimenti " tesa di cazzo" sarebbe universalmente un complimento :mrgreen: volevo dire che Zod si è tagliato la testa sul VOI errore grossolanissimo :mrgreen:


Ogni tanto uno si sveglia la mattina e viene qui a fare lo spaccone,prende due ceffoni e si ritira in buon ordine!


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ti sei posta mai domande sulla tua onestà intellettuale?sai di cosa parlo?


No fammi capire TU lo chiedi a ME?
ahahahahauhauahuahauhuahaua
ahuahuahuahuahuahuauha
ahuahuahuahua
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



Scarlett ha detto:


> No fammi capire TU lo chiedi a ME?
> ahahahahauhauahuahauhuahaua
> ahuahuahuahuahuahuauha
> ahuahuahuahua
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oltre a ste faccine riesce a scrivere altro?


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oltre a ste faccine riesce a scrivere altro?


Hai perso Mordente. MI annoi. Non ti rispondo più. Se ci tieni tanto comunque, puoi inviare i tuoi insulti privatamente. Saranno letti non appena possibile. Grazie dell'attenzione. 



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco Scarlett per voi giovani questo del lavoro è na sfida immensa...
> Pensa che ai miei tempi le aziende mandavano lettere a casa agli studenti che dicevano ehi ricordati di noi, ehi noi ti offriamo questo, ehi noi ti offriamo quello...
> 
> Questo è un vero problema della vita....
> ...


Si Conte, c'è solo un piccolo particolare che tralasci. Il forum si chiama Tradimento, non Infojob.net
no?


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



Scarlett ha detto:


> Hai perso Mordente. MI annoi. Non ti rispondo più. Se ci tieni tanto comunque, puoi inviare i tuoi insulti privatamente. Saranno letti non appena possibile. Grazie dell'attenzione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In effetti non sono il solo al quale fai perdere mordente a quanto sembra,sei di una leggerezza desolante!


----------



## Zod (28 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Be' in effetti dire a braccio " voi non siete un cazzo" :mrgreen: non è un complimento a meno che non si consideri un cazzo la miglior cosa della vita ma io non la intenderei così altrimenti " tesa di cazzo" sarebbe universalmente un complimento :mrgreen: volevo dire che Zod si è tagliato la testa sul VOI errore grossolanissimo :mrgreen:


Beh si in effetti in un contesto dove in cinque insultavano nel peggiore dei modi una ragazza che chiedeva consigli, il mio VOI deve essere risultato inaccettabile, a VOI nonni, che pensate di poter insultare liberamente e poi vi nascondete dietro al gruppetto. In effetti avete una quantitá di post alle spalle che fa ben capire quanto ci teniate a questa vostra casetta sociale. 

Comunque, meglio che stiate qui che a spasso tra la gente normale 

S*B


----------



## Scarlett (28 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Beh si in effetti in un contesto dove in cinque insultavano nel peggiore dei modi una ragazza che chiedeva consigli, il mio VOI deve essere risultato inaccettabile, a VOI nonni, che pensate di poter insultare liberamente e poi vi nascondete dietro al gruppetto. In effetti avete una quantitá di post alle spalle che fa ben capire quanto ci teniate a questa vostra casetta sociale.
> 
> Comunque, meglio che stiate qui che a spasso tra la gente normale
> 
> S*B


Ti quoto abbastanza ma lasciami fuori Fiammetta da quel voi, che è un amore!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Beh si in effetti in un contesto dove in cinque insultavano nel peggiore dei modi una ragazza che chiedeva consigli, il mio VOI deve essere risultato inaccettabile, a VOI nonni, che pensate di poter insultare liberamente e poi vi nascondete dietro al gruppetto. In effetti avete una quantitá di post alle spalle che fa ben capire quanto ci teniate a questa vostra casetta sociale.
> 
> Comunque, meglio che stiate qui che a spasso tra la gente normale
> 
> S*B


Hai sparato un'altra volta a salve mi sa :mrgreen:  Ma non importa deduco che tu sia ora fuori di brocca quindi saresti in grado di prenderetela anche con S.Francesco se fosse in vita :mrgreen: il tuo post era mirato ma generico nel voler indicare con il dito la prossima volta metti nick come fa per es  gimme o scarlett che mirano e colpiscono con logica  e cognizione  vedrai che susciterai meno reazioni e farai migliore figura  non credo ti manchi sale in zucca a differenza di quanto pensi tu di me ( ultimo tuo capoverso) ma sei estremamente alterabile .... non ti servira' a molto questa tua peculiarità ....ciao e buona serata a tutti p.s. Ancora non sono nonna tanto meno qui :mrgreen: non lo sono di principio in realtà :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Zod (28 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai sparato un'altra volta a salve mi sa :mrgreen:  Ma non importa deduco che tu sia ora fuori di brocca quindi saresti in grado di prenderetela anche con S.Francesco se fosse in vita :mrgreen: il tuo post era mirato ma generico nel voler indicare con il dito la prossima volta metti nick come fa per es  gimme o scarlett che mirano e colpiscono con logica  e cognizione  vedrai che susciterai meno reazioni e farai migliore figura  non credo ti manchi sale in zucca a differenza di quanto pensi tu di me ( ultimo tuo capoverso) ma sei estremamente alterabile .... non ti servira' a molto questa tua peculiarità ....ciao e buona serata a tutti p.s. Ancora non sono nonna tanto meno qui :mrgreen: non lo sono di principio in realtà :mrgreen::mrgreen:


- non sono fuori di brocca ma bensì tranquillissimo
- ho usato un generico per vedere chi si sentiva tirato in causa e chi no
- non mi curo della mia figura su un forum di persone anonime 
- ho molto sale in zucca ma mi piace anche calare di livello ogni tanto 
- non sono affatto alterabile, è molto difficile offendermi
- buona serata 

S*B


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2013)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> - non sono fuori di brocca ma bensì tranquillissimo
> - ho usato un generico per vedere chi si sentiva tirato in causa e chi no
> - non mi curo della mia figura su un forum di persone anonime
> - ho molto sale in zucca ma mi piace anche calare di livello ogni tanto
> ...


NO!Tu hai sparato nel mucchio come i migliori dementi,avrai molto sale in zucca e devo dire che nascondi benissimo la cosa,sei facilmente alterabile,ed offenderti è fin troppo semplice,ci pensi benissimo da solo!Hai fatto una figura di merda mica da poco,ma credo tu sia un esperto del settore,quando vuoi...!


----------



## Zod (28 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO!Tu hai sparato nel mucchio come i migliori dementi,avrai molto sale in zucca e devo dire che nascondi benissimo la cosa,sei facilmente alterabile,ed offenderti è fin troppo semplice,ci pensi benissimo da solo!Hai fatto una figura di merda mica da poco,ma credo tu sia un esperto del settore,quando vuoi...!


Hai insultato mia madre senza motivo, dimostrando ciò che sei e quanto vali. Per quanto mi riguarda non c'è altro da aggiungere. Non sei un problema mio e non ci tengo a fartici diventare. 

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Però hai anche bisogno di un uomo da vivere come compagno anche a letto. E penso che sia più che giusto e legittimo. Il problema è che il tuo ragazzo è un perfetto compagno fuori dal letto. E questo non è un dettaglio, ma un problema grave che apre la strada ad una vita frustrante per entrambi. Se tu non lo avessi tradito col migliore amico, rendendo la situazione ingestibile e irrisolvibile, e fossi approdata qui prima, io ti avrei consigliato di dire al tuo compagno che non sei soddisfatta e che, se tiene davvero a te e al vostro amore, deve farsi carico del suo problema in ogni modo, anche andando da uno specialista o facendo della terapia di coppia. Il punto è che tu e il suo amico avete scelto una strada che non ha ritorno. E questa scelta la pagherete tutti e 3, prima o poi. Per questo concordo con chi dice che devi lasciarlo e non ci sono molte altre alternative. Restandogli accanto a queste condizioni rischi seriamente di rovinargli la vita e di rovinare anche la tua.





Minerva ha detto:


> ma guarda zod che non si tratta di peccato; se a 25 anni ho un ragazzo che non mi desidera lo mollo.


Mi domando perché a 25 anni bisogna pensare di DOVERE stare con uno con cui non c'è passione perché si ha voglia di avere un po' di coccole. Dai Harley perché mai fare terapia di coppia?! Non hanno tre figli che giustificherebbero cercare di restare insieme nonostante tutto!


----------



## devastata (28 Giugno 2013)

:carneval:





Harley Q. ha detto:


> Vero, però... boh. Quando nella prossima vita rinascerò uomo voglio provarlo, 'sto creapopoli. Voglio vedere se è così difficile resistergli! Poi magari scopro che mettete in piedi tutto 'sto casino per un orgasmo* che in confronto ai nostri è una ciofeca *



Loro non lo capiranno mai!


----------



## Sole (29 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi domando perché a 25 anni bisogna pensare di DOVERE stare con uno con cui non c'è passione perché si ha voglia di avere un po' di coccole. *Dai Harley perché mai fare terapia di coppia?! Non hanno tre figli che giustificherebbero cercare di restare insieme nonostante tutto*!


Perché magari lui per lei è davvero importante. Perché forse davvero potrebbe essere il suo grande amore e perché lui stesso penso stia vivendo questa situazione in modo problematico: non sentirsi all'altezza, a prescindere dal rapporto con lei, non dev'essere una bella sensazione e qualche problemino dietro dev'esserci per forza. Non credo che solo i figli giustifichino lo sforzo di salvare un'unione. Io credo nell'amore a prescindere dai figli e quando amo mi sento come se la vita mi stesse facendo un regalo: il mio istinto dice che una cosa così va protetta e guarita, se necessario.


----------



## Daniele (29 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Perché magari lui per lei è davvero importante. Perché forse davvero potrebbe essere il suo grande amore e perché lui stesso penso stia vivendo questa situazione in modo problematico: non sentirsi all'altezza, a prescindere dal rapporto con lei, non dev'essere una bella sensazione e qualche problemino dietro dev'esserci per forza. Non credo che solo i figli giustifichino lo sforzo di salvare un'unione. Io credo nell'amore a prescindere dai figli e quando amo mi sento come se la vita mi stesse facendo un regalo: il mio istinto dice che una cosa così va protetta e guarita, se necessario.


Su questo ti do ragione, ma adesso permane un problema, come eliminare L.umacone compleatamente dalla loro vita? L'ideale sarebbe chiedergli con garbatezza di non farsi più vedere per mesi e mesi in modo tale che si possa uscire da questa amicizia che amicizia non è, mi spiace se il mio migliore amico mi scopa la mia ragazza la prima cosa che faccio è bruciargli la macchina e poi me la prendo con la mia ragazza che è stata alquanto troia nel farsi infiocinare dal "consolatore" di turno. Poi onestamente io sono per il mollare le ragazze che si fanno consolare con un bel asparago dalla punta rossa, vuol dire che non avevano veri problemi, solo voglia di salame felino.

A proposito di salame, ci siamo ritrovati un casino di colleghi per puro culo a mangiare nel medesimo ristorante Italiano qui a Nanjing, il nostro eroe che chiameremo D. era prima di sposarsi un gran figaiolo, cioè ovunque c'era una donna...zack, ci finiva a letto, scoprendo che quasi tutte le donne di un noto locale (comprese le cantanti) sono finite nel suo lussurioso appartamento. SI racconta di lui a ragion veduta che qui in Cina sapventasse per certe dimensioni. Ieri si parlava di età e lui disse ad un certo punto "E, si! allora io ho 28 anni!" e un altro mio collega subito "MMMMM, mi ricordo che il 28 ra un numero che ti riguardava....ma per altro" il tutto davanti alla moglie di D. che poveretto ha glissato al momento alquanto imbarazzante parlando di...salami!!! :mrgreen: Golosona la sua moglie!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> - non sono fuori di brocca ma bensì tranquillissimo
> - ho usato un generico per vedere chi si sentiva tirato in causa e chi no
> - non mi curo della mia figura su un forum di persone anonime
> - ho molto sale in zucca ma mi piace anche calare di livello ogni tanto
> ...


Dici? Cioè " io sono io e  voi non siete un cazzo" come la leggi? Dai su un attimino di frustrazione sfociato in una frase poco felice ...  Lieta per te che ti sentì così sereno ciao


----------



## Zod (29 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dici? Cioè " io sono io e  voi non siete un cazzo" come la leggi? Dai su un attimino di frustrazione sfociato in una frase poco felice ...  Lieta per te che ti sentì così sereno ciao


È una citazione molto famosa, cercala su google così magari capisci perchè l'ho messa.

S*B


----------



## free (29 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> È una citazione molto famosa, cercala su google così magari capisci perchè l'ho messa.
> 
> S*B



sei marchese anche tu?

:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dici? Cioè " io sono io e  voi non siete un cazzo" come la leggi? Dai su un attimino di frustrazione sfociato in una frase poco felice ...  Lieta per te che ti sentì così sereno ciao


Zod è tra i migliori che io leggo qui dentro...

[video=youtube;7MDY-8DVqjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MDY-8DVqjs[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (29 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Zod è tra i migliori che io leggo qui dentro...
> 
> [video=youtube;7MDY-8DVqjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MDY-8DVqjs[/video]



Ho letto tutto, credo.

zod ha dato delle spiegazioni validissime, e nel frattempo ha stuzzicato per non farsi saltare la mosca sul naso, il suo atteggiamento lo ritengo giusto nella sua soggettività. Peccato a volte non riusciamo a leggere bene presi da un battibecco. 

Però fatemelo dire, adoro harley.


----------



## Sole (29 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Su questo ti do ragione, ma adesso permane un problema, come eliminare L.umacone compleatamente dalla loro vita? L'ideale sarebbe chiedergli con garbatezza di non farsi più vedere per mesi e mesi in modo tale che si possa uscire da questa amicizia che amicizia non è, mi spiace se il mio migliore amico mi scopa la mia ragazza la prima cosa che faccio è bruciargli la macchina e poi me la prendo con la mia ragazza che è stata alquanto troia nel farsi infiocinare dal "consolatore" di turno. Poi onestamente io sono per il mollare le ragazze che si fanno consolare con un bel asparago dalla punta rossa, vuol dire che non avevano veri problemi, solo voglia di salame felino.
> 
> A proposito di salame, ci siamo ritrovati un casino di colleghi per puro culo a mangiare nel medesimo ristorante Italiano qui a Nanjing, il nostro eroe che chiameremo D. era prima di sposarsi un gran figaiolo, cioè ovunque c'era una donna...zack, ci finiva a letto, scoprendo che quasi tutte le donne di un noto locale (comprese le cantanti) sono finite nel suo lussurioso appartamento. SI racconta di lui a ragion veduta che qui in Cina sapventasse per certe dimensioni. Ieri si parlava di età e lui disse ad un certo punto "E, si! allora io ho 28 anni!" e un altro mio collega subito "MMMMM, mi ricordo che il 28 ra un numero che ti riguardava....ma per altro" il tutto davanti alla moglie di D. che poveretto ha glissato al momento alquanto imbarazzante parlando di...salami!!! :mrgreen: Golosona la sua moglie!!!


Ma infatti io  avevo detto che questo rapporto valeva la pena salvarlo prima che lei finisse a letto col migliore amico del suo compagno.

Ora non credo ci sia molto da salvare. La scelta che lei ha fatto equivale a mettere una pietra tombale  su qualunque amore, purtroppo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Perché magari lui per lei è davvero importante. Perché forse davvero potrebbe essere il suo grande amore e perché lui stesso penso stia vivendo questa situazione in modo problematico: non sentirsi all'altezza, a prescindere dal rapporto con lei, non dev'essere una bella sensazione e qualche problemino dietro dev'esserci per forza. Non credo che solo i figli giustifichino lo sforzo di salvare un'unione. Io credo nell'amore a prescindere dai figli e quando amo mi sento come se la vita mi stesse facendo un regalo: il mio istinto dice che una cosa così va protetta e guarita, se necessario.


Se lui fosse importante non l'avrebbe tradito con il suo migliore amico. Suvvia!! Il fatto è che si è diffusa la frenesia di dover dimostrare di essere capaci di avere qualcuno e di essere seduttivi e nel contempo l'incapacità di considerare se stessi da soli e non in relazione a colui con cui ci si accompagna. In sintesi: se non hai il ragazzo o la ragazza ti senti sfigato. Allora si sta con qualcuno e si tradisce per paura di stare soli e questo a 25 e pure a 16 anni! Tanto una giustificazione si riesce a trovarsela sempre.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se lui fosse importante non l'avrebbe tradito con il suo migliore amico. Suvvia!! Il fatto è che si è diffusa la frenesia di dover dimostrare di essere capaci di avere qualcuno e di essere seduttivi e nel contempo l'incapacità di considerare se stessi da soli e non in relazione a colui con cui ci si accompagna. In sintesi: se non hai il ragazzo o la ragazza ti senti sfigato. Allora si sta con qualcuno e si tradisce per paura di stare soli e questo a 25 e pure a 16 anni! Tanto una giustificazione si riesce a trovarsela sempre.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Mi spiace sai...
Ma nei tempi moderni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Avere o non avere il ragazzo è l'ultimo dei pensieri eh?

E la ragione è presta detta...
Almeno da me...un tempo...avere il ragazzo significava per una ragazza...poter finalmente uscire di casa no?

Da quel che noto ora io tra i giovani...
Ti senti sfigato solo se non hai tot benessere e tot oggetti materiali da sfoggiare...
E se non hai un lavoro...

Ma sono ben pochi quelli e quelle che pensano alll'ammmmmooorreeeeeeeeeeeee....

E vieppiù sono proprio quelli e quelle ad essere considerati degli sfigati dagli altri....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sono passati gli anni settanta con i loro luoghi comuni...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Dei su...dove troviamo oggi una che dice...il mio ragazzo eh?

Cosa dicono? L'amico...

Si dei l'amico del giaguaro...


----------



## Principessa (29 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sembra inutile metterla sulla maturità o meno dei protagonisti.
> 
> A parte qualunque giudizio, quoto quanto ha scritto Farfalla: se adesso le cose stanno così, R non potrà mai essere l'uomo della vita di Gimme.
> 
> ...


A me è stato proposto velatamente un menage a trois da Helios, che non accetta che l'ho mollato.

Mi ha fatto capire, sempre in modo implicito, che non c'è nulla di male se una persona ha due storie parallele, purchè tutti lo sappiano e siano consapevoli e felici - magari chiudendo un occhio... dubito che la persona, anche la meno gelosa del mondo, sia FELICE di sapere e di pensare che il proprio partner scopi altrove.

Non giudico, ci ho provato a fare questa vita...

Il fatto è che arrendersi a questo a 25 anni mi sembra proprio riduttivo per la propria persona.

Posso capire se una persona è davvero cinica e disillusa - come sono io, che comunque ho 29 anni e faccio fatica oggi a credere che mi sono innamorata e forse vorrei tutto da una sola persona.

A 25 anni mi sembra presto per esserlo.


----------



## tesla (29 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ora non credo ci sia molto da salvare. La scelta che lei ha fatto equivale a mettere una pietra tombale  su qualunque amore, purtroppo.


sono d'accordo, ma qui la schiera dei traditori sembra pensarla diversamente.
non so perchè, vorrei una spiegazione sinceramente, cercando di avere l'apertura mentale per capire.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Se lui fosse importante non l'avrebbe tradito con il suo migliore amico. Suvvia!! Il fatto è che si è diffusa la frenesia di dover dimostrare di essere capaci di avere qualcuno e di essere seduttivi e nel contempo l'incapacità di considerare se stessi da soli e non in relazione a colui con cui ci si accompagna. In sintesi: se non hai il ragazzo o la ragazza ti senti sfigato. Allora si sta con qualcuno e si tradisce per paura di stare soli e questo a 25 e pure a 16 anni! Tanto una giustificazione si riesce a trovarsela sempre.


io quoto brunetta, e n stesso tempo penso che il conte abbia una certa quota di ragione.
non al 100%, diciamo un 30.
è anche importante avere e apparire, ma avere e apparire significa ANCHE poter dire di essere fidanzati o avere una storia in corso (se travagliata meglio ancora).
i ragazzi ci pensano eccome.


----------



## Scarlett (29 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Perché magari lui per lei è davvero importante. Perché forse davvero potrebbe essere il suo grande amore e perché lui stesso penso stia vivendo questa situazione in modo problematico: non sentirsi all'altezza, a prescindere dal rapporto con lei, non dev'essere una bella sensazione e qualche problemino dietro dev'esserci per forza. Non credo che solo i figli giustifichino lo sforzo di salvare un'unione. Io credo nell'amore a prescindere dai figli e quando amo mi sento come se la vita mi stesse facendo un regalo: il mio istinto dice che una cosa così va protetta e guarita, se necessario.


Tendenzialmente potrei anche darti ragione su questo però in effetti...a 25 anni...magari hai tutta (o quasi) la vita davanti per trovare un uomo col quale ti senti più soddisfatta. Il rapporto di coppia prevede tantissime rinunce, non è per tutte le coppie. 
Se le rinunce sono più del "guadagno" (in termini di guadagno di felicità intendo), forse non vale la pena lottare troppo tanto si lotterebbe per qualcosa che magari è già segnato, che è destinato ad abbandonarti quando avrai finito l'energie per lottare. 
E dunque quello che è stato? che resta? E' qualcosa come una grandissima amicizia, un senso di fratellanza difficile da spiegare, un qualcosa che nei rapporti canonici non esiste, non ha nome l'"exfidanzatismo", suonerebbe pure male in effetti, però tant'è. Si ci è amati, si ci vuole un gran bene, ma la mia giovinezza, la mia sete di conoscenza, la mia strada, mi porta altrove... capita purtroppo no? 



Daniele ha detto:


> Su questo ti do ragione, ma adesso* permane un problema, come eliminare L.umacone compleatamente dalla loro vita? L'ideale sarebbe chiedergli con garbatezza di non farsi più vedere per mesi e mesi in modo tale che si possa uscire* da questa amicizia che amicizia non è, mi spiace se il mio migliore amico mi scopa la mia ragazza la prima cosa che faccio è bruciargli la macchina e poi me la prendo con la mia ragazza che è stata alquanto troia nel farsi infiocinare dal "consolatore" di turno. Poi onestamente io sono per il mollare le ragazze che si fanno consolare con un bel asparago dalla punta rossa, vuol dire che non avevano veri problemi, solo voglia di salame felino.


Non puoi estirpare la RADICE di un problema, tagliando i frutti della sua pianta. Il problema non è L. 
Se non era L. magari era V. o K. fatto sta che lei sente la spinta a cercare altro.


----------



## Sole (29 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente potrei anche darti ragione su questo però in effetti...a 25 anni...magari hai tutta (o quasi) la vita davanti per trovare un uomo col quale ti senti più soddisfatta. Il rapporto di coppia prevede tantissime rinunce, non è per tutte le coppie.
> Se le rinunce sono più del "guadagno" (in termini di guadagno di felicità intendo), forse non vale la pena lottare troppo tanto si lotterebbe per qualcosa che magari è già segnato, che è destinato ad abbandonarti quando avrai finito l'energie per lottare.
> E dunque quello che è stato? che resta? E' qualcosa come una grandissima amicizia, un senso di fratellanza difficile da spiegare, un qualcosa che nei rapporti canonici non esiste, non ha nome l'"exfidanzatismo", suonerebbe pure male in effetti, però tant'è. Si ci è amati, si ci vuole un gran bene, ma la mia giovinezza, la mia sete di conoscenza, la mia strada, mi porta altrove... capita purtroppo no?


Hai ragione. Ma io mi baso su quello che prova lei. Da come parla del suo compagno, sembra che davvero lui sia l'uomo che vorrebbe accanto.

Il tradimento, in questo caso, sembrerebbe nascere da un problema di lui nei confronti del sesso con lei, che potrebbe avere diverse cause. Non valeva la pena approfondire prima di alzare bandiera bianca? Per me sì.

Se io amo il mio compagno ma mi sento respinta sessualmente, prima di mollarlo tento di risolvere, di capire dove sta il problema: perchè non mi desideri? Perchè non ti senti a tuo agio quando fai sesso con me? Questo vorrei capirlo prima di gettare alle ortiche un rapporto che mi soddisfa da ogni altro punto di vista.

Poi se non si riesce ok, il capitolo si chiude.

I problemi ci sono anche quando ci si ama.

E tradire non è la soluzione...questo è sempre più difficile da capire. Oggi si tradisce con una facilità disarmante, anche a 25 anni. Questo è assurdo, per me.


----------



## oscuro (29 Giugno 2013)

*senti*



Zod ha detto:


> Hai insultato mia madre senza motivo, dimostrando ciò che sei e quanto vali. Per quanto mi riguarda non c'è altro da aggiungere. Non sei un problema mio e non ci tengo a fartici diventare.
> 
> S*B


Ti sei messo a fare il buffone senza motivo,ti ricordo che sei stato il primo a degenerare in insulti neanche tanto originali!La prossima volta imbecille pesati le palle.Piantala!


----------



## oscuro (29 Giugno 2013)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Zod è tra i migliori che io leggo qui dentro...
> 
> [video=youtube;7MDY-8DVqjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MDY-8DVqjs[/video]


Scritto da te che sei il cialtrone del forum....!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> È una citazione molto famosa, cercala su google così magari capisci perchè l'ho messa.
> 
> S*B


MARCHESE DEL GRILLO??? oddio ho ricordi terribili al riguardo:  una sega di amico veramente sega che lo sapeva tutto a memoria ...e ce lo propinava ininterrotamente quando andavamo a casa sua ...uno che tipo mentre scopava guardava la partita a detta della ex moglie :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:vomito :unhappy: e non per il grandissimo  Alberto beninteso ma per l'uso del cazzo che ne fanno i fissati che si immedesimano :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:nei grandi personaggi ...aborro ...:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexicanddio che incubo


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Zod è tra i migliori che io leggo qui dentro...
> 
> [video=youtube;7MDY-8DVqjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MDY-8DVqjs[/video]


ho già scritto un conto sono i film ed i grandi interpreti un altro è copiare e stilare la propria vita in base a ciò...doppio incuboooooo...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ho già scritto un conto sono i film ed i grandi interpreti un altro è copiare e stilare la propria vita in base a ciò...doppio incuboooooo...


Suvvia sorellina...
Zod ha fatto una battuta di spirito...
Avrà avuto i maroni girati per gli affari suoi no?
E che sarà mai? 

Dai mandami i cuoricini anche tu...


----------



## Scarlett (29 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Ma io mi baso su quello che prova lei. Da come parla del suo compagno, sembra che davvero lui sia l'uomo che vorrebbe accanto.
> 
> Il tradimento, in questo caso, sembrerebbe nascere da un problema di lui nei confronti del sesso con lei, che potrebbe avere diverse cause. Non valeva la pena approfondire prima di alzare bandiera bianca? Per me sì.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione.
Però sai magari ne hanno parlato, non so. Io per esempio provai a parlarne tante volte. Ma non serviva a niente, anzi, ha peggiorato le cose. Della serie: il sesso si fa, non si dice. NOn so. 
Tradire forse non è la soluzione ma se si ha un pò di sale in zucca dovrebbe aiutare a capire, prima ci si divincola, poi si comprende. Nel senso che alle volte tradire aiuta a staccarsi. Pian Pianino di solito.
Forse lei è in quella fase, me lo auguro. 
Poi sai c'è il fatto che non si vive mai abbastanza per capire come comportarsi. 

Comunque il tuo consiglio mi sembra ottimo. Se non ha già tentato di tutto per parlare con lui, potrebbe farlo. A qualcosa porterebbe di certo. Anche se spesso anche il problema sessuale dipende da altro. 

Comunque è vero, si tradisce tanto. pensa che proprio oggi pensavo che di tutte le coppie che conosco, ma proprio tutte, so di almeno un tradimento da una delle due parti. Si salva solo UNA coppia e un'altra che però stanno insieme da pochi mesi. BASTA. 
Che amarezza...c'è qualcosa che non torna, qualcosa che non va.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> MARCHESE DEL GRILLO??? oddio ho ricordi terribili al riguardo:  una sega di amico veramente sega che lo sapeva tutto a memoria ...e ce lo propinava ininterrotamente quando andavamo a casa sua ...uno che tipo mentre scopava guardava la partita a detta della ex moglie :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:vomito :unhappy: e non per il grandissimo  Alberto beninteso ma per l'uso del cazzo che ne fanno i fissati che si immedesimano :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:nei grandi personaggi ...aborro ...:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexicanddio che incubo


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Pensa a me...che parlo alla moglie come se fossi lothar...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Suvvia sorellina...
> Zod ha fatto una battuta di spirito...
> Avrà avuto i maroni girati per gli affari suoi no?
> E che sarà mai?
> ...


Guarda Contaccio che non ce l'ho ne con te ne con zod solo che realmente ho ricordi inquietanti su "il marchese del Grillo"  ti farei conoscere il tipo ne rimarresti allucinato pure tu credimi :mrgreen: d'altronde uno che scopa nell'intervallo della partita "a minuti contati" per me è patetico :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Pensa a me...che parlo alla moglie come se fossi lothar...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che film ha interpretato Lothar ?


----------



## Sole (29 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Però sai magari ne hanno parlato, non so. Io per esempio provai a parlarne tante volte. Ma non serviva a niente, anzi, ha peggiorato le cose. Della serie: il sesso si fa, non si dice. NOn so.
> Tradire forse non è la soluzione ma se si ha un pò di sale in zucca dovrebbe aiutare a capire, prima ci si divincola, poi si comprende.


 Molti uomini hanno difficoltà ad affrontare problemi di natura sessuale ed operano una sorta di rimozione.

Non se ne parla, così il problema non esiste. E intanto nella coppia la distanza aumenta sempre di più.

Il tradimento si insinua proprio lì, in quella distanza.

Sicuramente il tradimento è una sberla in pieno viso: ti aiuta a capire che la situazione è critica. Ma lo capisci quando ormai è tardi, forse.

A volte è come dare il colpo di grazia a un rapporto prima ancora di rendersi conto che era malato.


----------



## devastata (29 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se lui fosse importante non l'avrebbe tradito con il suo migliore amico. Suvvia!! Il fatto è che si è diffusa la frenesia di dover dimostrare di essere capaci di avere qualcuno e di essere seduttivi e nel contempo l'incapacità di considerare se stessi da soli e non in relazione a colui con cui ci si accompagna. In sintesi: se non hai il ragazzo o la ragazza ti senti sfigato. Allora si sta con qualcuno e si tradisce per paura di stare soli e questo a 25 e pure a 16 anni! Tanto una giustificazione si riesce a trovarsela sempre.




NON POSSO MAI APPROVARTI!:carneval:


----------



## Scarlett (29 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Molti uomini hanno difficoltà ad affrontare problemi di natura sessuale ed operano una sorta di rimozione.
> 
> Non se ne parla, così il problema non esiste. E intanto nella coppia la distanza aumenta sempre di più.
> 
> ...


Approvo. :up:


----------



## Principessa (29 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Però sai magari ne hanno parlato, non so. Io per esempio provai a parlarne tante volte. Ma non serviva a niente, anzi, ha peggiorato le cose. Della serie: il sesso si fa, non si dice. NOn so.
> Tradire forse non è la soluzione ma se si ha un pò di sale in zucca dovrebbe aiutare a capire, prima ci si divincola, poi si comprende. Nel senso che alle volte tradire aiuta a staccarsi. Pian Pianino di solito.
> *Forse lei è in quella fase, me lo auguro. *
> ...


Purtroppo, da ciò che ho letto, lei sta in una fase di EQUILIBRIO. Le stanno bene le cose così come sono.


----------



## Scarlett (29 Giugno 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Purtroppo, da ciò che ho letto, lei sta in una fase di EQUILIBRIO. Le stanno bene le cose così come sono.


Ok, idealmente.
Ma nella pratica, mica può continuare a stare così no? con due tizi insieme, migliori amici fra di loro, no? 
E' pure bella impegnativa come cosa. Se viene scoperta bel casino!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Ok, idealmente.
> Ma nella pratica, mica può continuare a stare così no? con due tizi insieme, migliori amici fra di loro, no?
> E' pure bella impegnativa come cosa. Se viene scoperta bel casino!


Altro che casino! I tormenti dei traditori cerchiamo di capirli ma vivere un tradimento così segna per sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> NON POSSO MAI APPROVARTI!:carneval:


Anch'io ho queste difficoltà. Farò a meno di smeraldi :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (29 Giugno 2013)

:mexican:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io ho queste difficoltà. Farò a meno di smeraldi :mrgreen::mrgreen:


:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda Contaccio che non ce l'ho ne con te ne con zod solo che realmente ho ricordi inquietanti su "il marchese del Grillo"  ti farei conoscere il tipo ne rimarresti allucinato pure tu credimi :mrgreen: d'altronde uno che scopa nell'intervallo della partita "a minuti contati" per me è patetico :mrgreen:


Lui mi dice che è il marchese...
Io fli dico che sono il Conte no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (29 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ho già scritto un conto sono i film ed i grandi interpreti un altro è copiare e stilare la propria vita in base a ciò...doppio incuboooooo...


Uhm...il paradosso è che più mi date torto e più mi date ragione :smile:

S*B


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Giugno 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ho 25 anni, ho conosciuto il mio compagno R 3 anni fa appena uscita da una convivenza fallimentare con un uomo molto più grande di me. Quando ho conosciuto R lui era insieme al suo migliore amico L. Inizialmente è nata una simpatia, iniziai a frequentare la loro compagnia, entrambi mi chiedevano di uscire. Decisi di uscire con R e cominciammo una bellissima storia. Io ero più cauta vista la brutta esperienza vissuta precedentemente, ma cedendo alle sue richieste abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme dopo un anno. Andava tutto benissimo, e va ancora tutto benissimo, lui è il mio fidanzato, il mio migliore amico, ci divertiamo, c'è quando ho bisogno di lui, mi ama da morire. Ma.... A letto non siamo mai stati fantastici, ho provato a parlargli di questo problema, ma lui subito si offende e si rifiuta di affrontarlo. Devo premettere una cosa: io R e il suo migliore amico L siamo sempre insieme ( vacanze, uscite, concerti etc...) Una sera casualmente mi trovo sola con L (con cui negli anni si è creata molta complicità) e parlando del più e del meno salta fuori la mia insoddisfazione e frustrazione nei riguardi del sesso con R. Per farla breve un altra sera sotto l'effetto di svariate vodke dopo una serata in discoteca io è L finiamo a letto. È fantastico. Succede altre volte, è sempre più fantastico. Il senso di colpa non è lacerante come avrei potuto pensare, ne da parte mia ne da parte sua. Continuiamo la nostra vita come prima, io però trovando in L quello che mi mancava con R sono meno nervosa e suscettibile. Sia io che L siamo terrorizzati da quello che potrebbe succedere se venissimo scoperti, la nostra vita sarebbe distrutta, ma non possiamo fare a meno di vederci. Ormai sono 4 mesi che va avanti così, io non so che fare. Amo R, lui è l'uomo che vorrei sposare e vorrei fosse il padre dei miei figli, però voglio molto bene anche a L, è il mio amante ma anche il mio amico e confidente. Uno completa l'altro. Uno è la tranquillità e la serenità del focolare domestico, l'altro è passione travolgente e divertimento, sommati sono l'uomo perfetto. Non so se dovrei parlarne con R, rischiando di rovinare 3 vite in una volta sola, troncare con L destabilizzando l'equilibrio dei 3 moschettieri, o cercare di destreggiarmi in questo ménage a trois a oltranza... Scusate se vi ho tediato!!


Non sono qui per giudicarti... e non lo farò... io ho una amica che ha avuto una storia simile:

3 amici affiatati, lei, lui e la migliore amica...sempre insieme e sempre e solo loro, insieme agli altri ovvio, ma un affiatamento unico... La mia amica parte per un pò... E quando torna solita felicità e soliti "mi sei mancata"... Ma la mia bella amica ha tanti spasimanti, uno di loro sapeva di cosa era successo durante la sua assenza... così a lei arriva una lettera anonima... lei fa finta di non sapere... indaga e purtroppo scopre... scopre che il suo caro amoreee e la sua MIGLIORE amica erano molto più che amici e si divertivano sessualmente... inutile dirti quanto ha sofferto...

Primo: Lei voleva *la loro sincerità,*cosa che loro non hanno mai fatto, sempre negare negare, tutt'oggi lei ha solo prove, loro MAI hanno detto "si è vero" (alla mia amica le avrebbe fatto meno male della presa per i fondelli);
Secondo: Non si è più fidata di un uomo e di amiche, non del tutto;
Terzo: era caduta in una forte depressione e tentato il suicidio, dal dolore che ha provato....l'amica che avrebbe dovuto consolarla in caso di un tradimento di lui, era la prima ad averla fregata....

Se pensi sia corretto prendere decisioni per altri continua pure... ma io non mi prenderei tutte queste responsabilità, forse chi sta vicino davvero a una persona che passa questo "schifo" può capire davvero.... Io ti giuro che ho visto una ragazza distrutta in tutto...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Uhm...il paradosso è che più mi date torto e più mi date ragione :smile:
> 
> S*B


Zod abbi pazienza ma mi pare che tu soffra un tantinello di sopravvalutazione :smile: facciamo così ti di ragione a prescindere così stasera dormi tranquillo ... Mi sa che tu sei piccinino di età :smile: ciao bello :smile:


----------



## Simy (29 Giugno 2013)

ecco...mi sono persa una bella discussione


----------



## Zod (29 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Zod abbi pazienza ma mi pare che tu soffra un tantinello di sopravvalutazione :smile: facciamo così ti di ragione a prescindere così stasera dormi tranquillo ... Mi sa che tu sei piccinino di età :smile: ciao bello :smile:


Se pensi di poter condizionare il mio sonno sei tu a sopravvalutarti 

Non trovo nulla di male nell'essere irreprensibili, ma trovo fastidioso chi in pubblico lo è con alcuni mentre è permissivo con altri. Denota poca coerenza. 

Piccinino di etá...mah...bella argomentazione...

S*B


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Se pensi di poter condizionare il mio sonno sei tu a sopravvalutarti
> 
> Non trovo nulla di male nell'essere irreprensibili, ma trovo fastidioso chi in pubblico lo è con alcuni mentre è permissivo con altri. Denota poca coerenza.
> 
> ...


Vai avanti  con frasi ad effetto, sii più easy ... :smile:  Non sei sereno e lo si capisce nel tuo continuo voler porti sopra  un piedistallo .. Quindi per quanto mi riguarda risulta inutile e sterile qualsiasi confronto ...  di solito non mi sottraggo ma veramente non so cosa dirti... Facciamo cosi : Ti metto sul piedistallo e ti ci lascio e ancora buonissima notte :smile:


----------



## Daniele (30 Giugno 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non sono qui per giudicarti... e non lo farò... io ho una amica che ha avuto una storia simile:
> 
> 3 amici affiatati, lei, lui e la migliore amica...sempre insieme e sempre e solo loro, insieme agli altri ovvio, ma un affiatamento unico... La mia amica parte per un pò... E quando torna solita felicità e soliti "mi sei mancata"... Ma la mia bella amica ha tanti spasimanti, uno di loro sapeva di cosa era successo durante la sua assenza... così a lei arriva una lettera anonima... lei fa finta di non sapere... indaga e purtroppo scopre... scopre che il suo caro amoreee e la sua MIGLIORE amica erano molto più che amici e si divertivano sessualmente... inutile dirti quanto ha sofferto...
> 
> ...



Questa condizione è il classico, il doppio tradimento e neppure confessato (che potrebbe lenire un poco il dolore), perchè i traditori, negare, negare sempre!!! Signori miei, chi tradisce ha responsabilità verso il tradito e se l'amante è un amico è anche lui responsabile dei danni fatti, si parla di migliaia di euro di specialisti e si parla di anni di vita persi per colpa della leggerezza di qualcuno, che solitamente non è mai disposto a pagare per quello che ha fatto autoassolvendosi.


----------



## Scarlett (30 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altro che casino! I tormenti dei traditori cerchiamo di capirli ma vivere un tradimento così segna per sempre.


Cara Brunetta,
che in un tradimento, tra i tre poli, a soffrire di più sia il tradito, sempre, è quasi indiscutibile direi.
(sempre se lo viene a sapere, ovvio)


----------



## Daniele (30 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta,
> che in un tradimento, tra i tre poli, a soffrire di più sia il tradito, sempre, è quasi indiscutibile direi.
> (sempre se lo viene a sapere, ovvio)


E come si risarcisce questo? No perchè parliamo di persone a cui forse la vita cambierà totalmente e non si parla per mesi (che sarebbero anche troppi), ma per anni. Perchè iun Italia si deve sempre capire i colpevoli, ma nessuno si mette a capire le vittime? Poverino quello, gli è dispiaciuto, ha i sensi di colpa, poverello, come fa a vivere così....ma alla fine nessuno a guardare quelli che si sono chiusi nel loro dolore e non sono più loro stessi.
Questa ragazza che rischiato di far entrare il suo ragazzo in questa situazione e l'amico che conosceva bene il ragazzo in questione è stato suo complice in questo reato. Come cazzo può fare questa cerca cazzi a rimediare al suo torto? Oh, se il sesso è così importante per voi signori e signore, nessun problema, STATE SOLI, VIVETE SOLI E CREPATE SOLI brutti stronzoni, bella la vita di chi vuole tutto.


----------



## Scarlett (30 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E come si risarcisce questo? No perchè parliamo di persone a cui forse la vita cambierà totalmente e non si parla per mesi (che sarebbero anche troppi), ma per anni. Perchè iun Italia si deve sempre capire i colpevoli, ma nessuno si mette a capire le vittime? Poverino quello, gli è dispiaciuto, ha i sensi di colpa, poverello, come fa a vivere così....ma alla fine nessuno a guardare quelli che si sono chiusi nel loro dolore e non sono più loro stessi.
> Questa ragazza che rischiato di far entrare il suo ragazzo in questa situazione e l'amico che conosceva bene il ragazzo in questione è stato suo complice in questo reato. Come cazzo può fare questa cerca cazzi a rimediare al suo torto? Oh, se il sesso è così importante per voi signori e signore, nessun problema, STATE SOLI, VIVETE SOLI E CREPATE SOLI brutti stronzoni, bella la vita di chi vuole tutto.


Vittime e colpevoli?
Risarcimento in Italia?

Non stavo parlardo di un omicidio eh =D

Nei rapporti si soffre! In TUTTI i rapporti. E penso che qui dentro tutti possiamo dire di aver sofferto per "colpa" degli altri. 
Dai Calmati Daniè...


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2013)

*Ma*



Scarlett ha detto:


> Vittime e colpevoli?
> Risarcimento in Italia?
> 
> Non stavo parlardo di un omicidio eh =D
> ...


Noi rapporti sani,fra persone di buon senso si è felici!Tu stai veramente fuori...!


----------



## Scarlett (30 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noi rapporti sani,fra persone di buon senso si è felici!Tu stai veramente fuori...!


Ahahahaha, Madonna mia...sei una persecuzione Oscuro!! 
ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2013)

*Si*



Scarlett ha detto:


> Ahahahaha, Madonna mia...sei una persecuzione Oscuro!!
> ahahahahah


Si,in effetti!


----------



## Daniele (30 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Vittime e colpevoli?
> Risarcimento in Italia?
> 
> Non stavo parlardo di un omicidio eh =D
> ...


Mi spiace, hai una piattezza d'animo che è infinta, sei una ragazzotta come tante altre, una di quelle da portarsi a letto e tradire...tanto è una esperienza come un'altra, perchè se non riesci a capire chi ha provato il suicidio per il danno subito dentro, allora sei messa malissimo, mentre comprendi benissimo le puttanelle e i figli di puttana che tradiscono, cioè chi ha fatto del male e che per te deve essere compreso. 
In Italia il pensare che è solo una questione della vita è il problema, il pensare che il ttradimento sia come una ruota bucata, questo è il problema, perchè si passa da questo ai grandi ladri...che intanto rubano allo stato, mica a te.

Ma la pochezza intellettuale che esiste in Italia spero di essermela lasciata alle spalle, esistono tanti posti migliori e tante persone migliori al mondo con cui poter legare, di certo non con una persona come te la cui pochezza è a livelli imprescindibili.
Lo vuoi un consiglio? Ma vai a cagare, va! Parli di omicidio? OK, mio padre ha pigliato 3 pallottole in testa e nessuno ha pagato, nessuno ha pagato perchè tutti ragionano allo stesso modo tuo e siccome io ho vissuto omicidio e tradimento posso dirti che il ttradimento è un gravissimo atto e forse prima di parlare dovresti vivere quello che non sai.

Auguri ragazza piatta.


----------



## emme76 (30 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi spiace, hai una piattezza d'animo che è infinta, sei una ragazzotta come tante altre, una di quelle da portarsi a letto e tradire...tanto è una esperienza come un'altra, perchè se non riesci a capire chi ha provato il suicidio per il danno subito dentro, allora sei messa malissimo, mentre comprendi benissimo le puttanelle e i figli di puttana che tradiscono, cioè chi ha fatto del male e che per te deve essere compreso.
> In Italia il pensare che è solo una questione della vita è il problema, il pensare che il ttradimento sia come una ruota bucata, questo è il problema, perchè si passa da questo ai grandi ladri...che intanto rubano allo stato, mica a te.
> 
> Ma la pochezza intellettuale che esiste in Italia spero di essermela lasciata alle spalle, esistono tanti posti migliori e tante persone migliori al mondo con cui poter legare, di certo non con una persona come te la cui pochezza è a livelli imprescindibili.
> ...



Daniele, sono molto dispiaciuta sia per il tradimento subito che per altro, ma c'è gente qua che ha subito ugualmente dei torti, parlo di tradimento e altro, ma non leggo nelle loro parole tutta questa rabbia e acredine.


----------



## Scarlett (30 Giugno 2013)

Bravo! 
Sei riuscito ad insultarmi in tutti i colori. Ti senti soddisfatto ora?
Sono stanca. 
Questo è un incubo. Ma che ti ho fatto?
Comunque, per la tua felicità, e a questo punto anche per la mia serenità, lascio questo Forum.
Mi cancello fra poche ore per vedere chi avrà il coraggio di difendermi e chi di attaccarmi nuovamente.
Davvero, sono esausta. Ero venuta qui per un confronto pacifico e sano e invece..

Davvero dai, tolgo il disturbo. NOn sentirete la mia mancanza
Auguri a te Daniele.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Bravo!
> Sei riuscito ad insultarmi in tutti i colori. Ti senti soddisfatto ora?
> Sono stanca.
> Questo è un incubo. Ma che ti ho fatto?
> ...


Scusa scarlett, ma se ti cancelli dal forum per colpa di Daniele diventi veramente indifendibile.
Insomma, tira un po' fuori le palle, ma nel modo giusto.


----------



## Scarlett (30 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa scarlett, ma se ti cancelli dal forum per colpa di Daniele diventi veramente indifendibile.
> Insomma, tira un po' fuori le palle, ma nel modo giusto.


Sono indifendibile, sono una senzapalle, sono tutto, va bene.
Ma dimmi solo una cosa: perchè dovrei reagire di nuovo? Che ci guadagno?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Bravo!
> Sei riuscito ad insultarmi in tutti i colori. Ti senti soddisfatto ora?
> Sono stanca.
> Questo è un incubo. Ma che ti ho fatto?
> ...


Io di solito uso la tecnica di ignorare :mrgreen::mrgreen: ignora scarlett .... Interagisci solo con chi ti va ... Stop ... Ma per l'amore del cielo non farti condizionare da chicchessia e per nessun motivo ...mai


----------



## Scarlett (30 Giugno 2013)

Dai, serenamente, vo via. =)

Facciamo così: nessuna difesa, non importa affatto.
Chi vuole restare in contatto con me al di là del forum per due chiacchiere o un consiglio, mi scriva in privato entro stasera. 

Anche perchè qua sennò rubo la scena alla storia di cui parlava il tread. Ciao ciao.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Sono indifendibile, sono una senzapalle, sono tutto, va bene.
> Ma dimmi solo una cosa: perchè dovrei reagire di nuovo? Che ci guadagno?


Ma che reagire? No scarlett, non reagire. Tirare fuori le palle intendo lasciare le critiche sterili e non essere troppo suscettibile. 
Daniele è Daniele, come dice oscuro baciagli il culo e vai avanti


----------



## Scarlett (30 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io di solito uso la tecnica di ignorare :mrgreen::mrgreen: ignora scarlett .... Interagisci solo con chi ti va ... Stop ... Ma per l'amore del cielo non farti condizionare da chicchessia e per nessun motivo ...mai


Lo so Cara ma dopo un'anno di insulti è giunta l'ora,. 
Sono un pò ferita e non mi pare il caso di farsi il sangue amaro per un forum no?
Grazie comunque.


----------



## Scarlett (30 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma che reagire? No scarlett, non reagire. Tirare fuori le palle intendo lasciare le critiche sterili e non essere troppo suscettibile.
> Daniele è Daniele, come dice oscuro baciagli il culo e vai avanti


Credo tu abbia davvero davvero ragione.
Ma sono un pò ferita stavolta, preferisco così. NOn ne vale la pena Grazie comunque.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett io e te sicuramente non andiamo particolarmente d'accordo ma mi sembri una tosta
Abbandonare un forum per gli insulti di Daniele o di chiunque sltro vuol dire dargliela vinta
E tutto mi sembri tranne che una che la da vinta facilmente
Ti capisco, anch'io quando venivo attaccata ho avuto il tuo pensiero
Ma credo di essere superiore a certi giochetti sciocchi


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2013)

Poi vorrei sapere chi non è stato insultato da Daniele.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi vorrei sapere chi non è stato insultato da Daniele.


Per ora:scared:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Per ora:scared:


Non lo avrai ancora contraddetto.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi vorrei sapere chi non è stato insultato da Daniele.


IO.


----------



## sienne (30 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi vorrei sapere chi non è stato insultato da Daniele.


Ciao Brunetta,

io ... :smile:

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi vorrei sapere chi non è stato insultato da Daniele.


Nemmeno io .. Ma Daniele si arrabbia generalmente contro i traditori o traditrici, no? Boh :mrgreen:


----------



## beatl (30 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nemmeno io .. Ma *Daniele si arrabbia generalmente contro i traditori o traditrici*, no? Boh :mrgreen:



Da quanto ho capito si... e lo fa a modo suo.. In forme poco "politically correct"... ma se tralasciate un attimo la forma chi come me pensa che il tradimento sia cosa aberrante non potrà non essere in accordo.


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Da quanto ho capito si... e lo fa a modo suo.. In forme poco "politically correct"... ma se tralasciate un attimo la forma chi come me pensa che il tradimento sia cosa aberrante non potrà non essere in accordo.


dire ad una donna che non deve sorprendersi o scandalizzarsi se finirà ammazzata per aver tradito non è "poco politically correct"

è una belinata pericolosa


----------



## devastata (1 Luglio 2013)

Finchè lo dice e non lo fa, se ne dicono di castronerie. Io invece ho fatto di peggio dopo 'la bomba', mio marito è stato male, davvero male, una notte intera, penso se lo ricorderà in eterno.

Conoscendomi non ci crederebbe nessuno, in certi momenti perdi il lume della ragione.


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> dire ad una donna che non deve sorprendersi o scandalizzarsi se finirà ammazzata per aver tradito non è "poco politically correct"
> 
> è una belinata pericolosa


Ciao perplesso,

quello che stai dicendo ... è stato un lungo discorso, che ha portato avanti Daniele. 
in sé, il discorso non è sbagliato ... basta vedere la cronaca. e lui, a ciò si riferiva. 
cioè, che un tradimento ... può portare a perdere la bussola in un modo sconvolgente 
con esiti ... che nessuno se li aspetta. 

sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Finchè lo dice e non lo fa, se ne dicono di castronerie. Io invece ho fatto di peggio dopo 'la bomba', mio marito è stato male, davvero male, una notte intera, penso se lo ricorderà in eterno.
> 
> Conoscendomi non ci crederebbe nessuno, in certi momenti perdi il lume della ragione.


Cosa hai fatto? Sono curiosa ora...


----------



## devastata (1 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao perplesso,
> 
> quello che stai dicendo ... è stato un lungo discorso, che ha portato avanti Daniele.
> in sé, il discorso non è sbagliato ... basta vedere la cronaca. e lui, a ciò si riferiva.
> ...


Per fortuna sono casi rari, ma succede che qualcuno si tolga la vita per la fine di un amore.

Un mio conoscente  ha sposato una ragazza orfana di madre fin da ragazzina, proprio per l'abbandono del marito per un altra. E il carattere della figlia ne ha risentito molto.


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao perplesso,
> 
> quello che stai dicendo ... è stato un lungo discorso, che ha portato avanti Daniele.
> in sé, il discorso non è sbagliato ... basta vedere la cronaca. e lui, a ciò si riferiva.
> ...


il percorso mentale che può portare a certi gesti arrivo a comprenderlo pure io.

ma quello che non c'è nelle parole di Daniele....è l'orrore.     è questo che non può essere taciuto


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il percorso mentale che può portare a certi gesti arrivo a comprenderlo pure io.
> 
> ma quello che non c'è nelle parole di Daniele....è l'orrore.     è questo che non può essere taciuto


Non credo che sia neppure da commentare tale è la gravità di quel che dice.


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il percorso mentale che può portare a certi gesti arrivo a comprenderlo pure io.
> 
> ma quello che non c'è nelle parole di Daniele....è l'orrore.     è questo che non può essere taciuto



Ciao perplesso,

non ho capito bene cosa intendi ... sry ... 

Daniele - scusa Daniele, dico solo la mia, che è come sempre opinabile - si esprime in base a ciò che ha vissuto. 

Perciò, mi chiedo, cosa non può essere taciuto? 
La sua storia ... o il suo messaggio, anche se espresso con termini a volte un po' forti? 

sienne


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che sia neppure da commentare tale è la gravità di quel che dice.


Ciao Brunetta,

non capisco. 
dove sta la gravità?

nella scelta di parole? ... si, infatti, a me non piacciono più di tanto, anche se ultimamente è più moderato. 
o in quello, come contenuto, che dice?

sienne


----------



## devastata (1 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Cosa hai fatto? Sono curiosa ora...



Una delle notti successive alla 'bomba' lui cercava di non parlarne, di dormire, o di fingere di dormire, ed io gli ho stretto in modo violento il collo, in quell'attimo avevo più forza di lui, che ne ha molta molta più di me.

Non me ne sono mai pentita, anche se è stato male per ore, ma mai quanto me per il resto. Non ha reagito ne si è mai sognato di rimproverarmi. Sa che merita di peggio. Ma è una storia lunga, che va oltre il tradimento in se.

Adesso può dormire tranquillamente. Ormai è lui che mi cerca, mi telefona, io mi sono stancata di tutto lo schifo che è stato capace di orchestrare. Comincio a fregarmene e sto benissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> non capisco.
> dove sta la gravità?
> ...


Non voglio parlarne. Lui sta certamente male.


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao perplesso,
> 
> non ho capito bene cosa intendi ... sry ...
> 
> ...


non si può far finta di non vedere come nella parole di Daniele manchi la coscienza di quello che può portare l'accettazione come conseguenza possibile se non probabile del nesso "mi hai tradito? ti ammazzo"

se si considera il tradimento come un omicidio allora siamo pronti a diventare talebani.  in senso tecnico


----------



## devastata (1 Luglio 2013)

Tu consideralo come vuoi, però ti assicuro che quando io ho ricevuto la telefonata della squallida, avrei preferito un colpo di pistola!


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Una delle notti successive alla 'bomba' lui cercava di non parlarne, di dormire, o di fingere di dormire, ed io gli ho stretto in modo violento il collo, in quell'attimo avevo più forza di lui, che ne ha molta molta più di me.
> 
> Non me ne sono mai pentita, anche se è stato male per ore, ma mai quanto me per il resto. Non ha reagito ne si è mai sognato di rimproverarmi. Sa che merita di peggio. Ma è una storia lunga, che va oltre il tradimento in se.
> 
> Adesso può dormire tranquillamente. Ormai è lui che mi cerca, mi telefona, io mi sono stancata di tutto lo schifo che è stato capace di orchestrare. Comincio a fregarmene e sto benissimo.


Hai tutta la mia stima sorella!! :mrgreen: E comunque se doveva esser un dolore fisico al pari del tuo psicologico lui dovrebbe subire le peggiori torture... purtroppo non sanno che male ci fanno, quando basterebbe lasciare cacchio


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tu consideralo come vuoi, però ti assicuro che quando io ho ricevuto la telefonata della squallida, avrei preferito un colpo di pistola!


Sad but _*true*_...


----------



## devastata (1 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Hai tutta la mia stima sorella!! :mrgreen: E comunque se doveva esser un dolore fisico al pari del tuo psicologico lui dovrebbe subire le peggiori torture... purtroppo non sanno che male ci fanno, quando basterebbe lasciare cacchio


E' proprio li la questione, invece non gli è mai balenata l'idea dice, che sperava NON lo venissi mai a sapere.

Meglio lasciar perdere. Ormai comincio a fregarmene. Spero sia una cosa definitiva.


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non si può far finta di non vedere come nella parole di Daniele manchi la coscienza di quello che può portare l'accettazione come conseguenza possibile se non probabile del nesso "mi hai tradito? ti ammazzo"
> 
> se si considera il tradimento come un omicidio allora siamo pronti a diventare talebani.  in senso tecnico



Ciao perplesso

grazie, ho capito cosa intendi ... credo ... 

io, però, non faccio finta. ho solo un altro modo di leggere e di gestire ... 
è vero, li manca un po' l'astrazione della problematica che può comportare un tradimento. 
certo, alcuni vivono il tradimento come una forma di omicidio. 
negare ciò, sarebbe anche una forma di fare finta ... una forma, di negare l'esistenza di certe persone. 

sono talebani? ... forse alcuni ... ma non tutti. 

tu accorci il suo messaggio in tal modo ... che viene storpiato, secondo me. 
attaccare lui ... secondo me, è sbagliato. semmai, accennare cosa intende e dirli di moderarsi ... 
perché, è il suo pensiero. ma se lo riporta così, viene soprattutto malinteso ... e lui ritorna con la carica di 1000

è una realtà, ti può piacere o meno, ma lo è. anche se, statisticamente parlando, 
un fenomeno al margine ... ma c'è ... 

sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' proprio li la questione, invece non gli è mai balenata l'idea dice, *che sperava NON lo venissi mai a sapere.
> *
> Meglio lasciar perdere. Ormai comincio a fregarmene. Spero sia una cosa definitiva.



 come dare il colpo di grazia!! Sentire questa frase da chi ami e credi limpido è anche peggio del tradimento stesso!!!! :bleah:


----------



## devastata (1 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> come dare il colpo di grazia!! Sentire questa frase da chi ami e credi limpido è anche peggio del tradimento stesso!!!! :bleah:



Fallo capire a lui. Tradotto significava che se lei non mi avesse telefonato, avrebbero continuato, visto che lei lo voleva e sperava mi lasciasse.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Fallo capire a lui. Tradotto significava che se lei non mi avesse telefonato, avrebbero continuato, visto che lei lo voleva e sperava mi lasciasse.


Cioè il brutto è che non si è inginocchiato.. ma ti ha detto "guarda sta scema che ti viene a chiamare..." 

Credo che lo stare bene SENZA di lui è la strada migliore che puoi intraprendere, anche perchè credo che lui abbia un'età e non sia più un ragazzino di 25 anni... e pensarla così.... Guarda se accadesse ora una cosa del genere a me non credo che stringerei un pochino il collo.... ma molto molto peggio!! Eò se uno se le cerca...


----------



## Daniele (1 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Cioè il brutto è che non si è inginocchiato.. ma ti ha detto "guarda sta scema che ti viene a chiamare..."
> 
> Credo che lo stare bene SENZA di lui è la strada migliore che puoi intraprendere, anche perchè credo che lui abbia un'età e non sia più un ragazzino di 25 anni... e pensarla così.... Guarda se accadesse ora una cosa del genere a me non credo che stringerei un pochino il collo.... ma molto molto peggio!! Eò se uno se le cerca...


Io lo dico e li ripeto, io adesso visti i miei trascorsi farei un disastro di quelli che se ne ricorderebbero per tanto, se oltre al tradimento ci fosse un evidente mancanza di rispetto reiterata. Un esempio? Se la mia lei mi tradisse adesso che sono in Cina, potrei anche capirla, ma se trovassi prove di un uomo nella casa che sto pagando io stesso...ecco che questo la porterebbe alla tomba.

Per quello che dico, ripeto una cosa, in questo sito io sono quello che ha vissuto una esperienza di omicidio e tutti gli altri che si riempiono la bocca considerando l'omicidio così lontano dal tradimento non hanno una idea di quanto la radice dei due mali sia la medesima, il singolo che prevale sul bene comune. Perchè dico questo? perchè ho vissuto il dolore di un omicidio, ho vissuto il dramma di una morte naturale di mio nonno che amavo, ho vissuto il dramma della morte per malattia di un mio amico in giovane età, sono stato tradito due volte e nel secondo tradimento lasciato anche in malo modo al mio dolore, mentre nel primo tradimento sono stato io a lasciare, ho lasciato anche donne scoprendo che è difficile decidersi di farlo...ma dopo se si è convinti che sia meglio per entrambi, si vive bene.
Posso dire da chi ha vissuto un tradimento che nulla a avuto di rispettoso nei miei riguardi, neppure gli strascichi dopo che il dolore e quello che si prova sono quanto di più vicino alla perdita dovuta ad un omicidio senza colpevole pagante, motivo per cui forse è meglio che in questo sito alcune persone prima di scrivere cazzare pensino con chi stanno scrivendo, perchè come posso far notare, ne so un pochettino sull'argomento più di molti altri e a volte sarebbe bello che la mia esperienza negativa venisse presa in considerazione e non solo come se fossi un folle, se dico che il dolore di un tradimento senza alcun rispetto (per esempio il tradimento di questa ragazza è uno di quelli) è come quello che si prova per colpa di un omicidio, fidatevi che è così e gli anni di psicoterapeuta sono circa gli stessi, quindi fate un poco voi.


----------



## Scarlett (1 Luglio 2013)

Io davvero vorrei smettere di rispondere ma poi leggo certe cose...
Qui si sta perdendo il senso di quello che è accaduto, mi sembra. E se mi dite che è accaduto sovente, peggio ancora! 
Cari ragazzi, caro Daniele,
Insultare senza alcuna cognizione di causa una Donna che non solo non ti ha tradito, non ha contribuito alla perdita di tuo padre, non ha contribuito alle manchevolezza della giustizia italiana, insomma non ha contribuito alla tua storia, ma, OLTRETUTTO nemmeno CONOSCE MINIMAMENTE LA TUA STORIA, per aver solo detto, ve lo ricordo:

"Che, tra i tre poli, a soffrire di più sia sempre il tradito, è fuori discussione" (cosa tra l'altro a tuo favore!)

Non è un diritto che nessuno può arrogarsi! Punto. 
E NON E' esporre un'opinione, anzi, è quanto di più STERILE e lontano dall'esporre un'opinione. 

Se leggere di donne/uomini che tradiscono ti fa quest'effetto, NON LEGGERE. Cambia Forum! 
Perchè questo è anche lo spazio di chi sta tradendo e vuole capire cosa le succede e ha DIRITTO ad un confronto. Inoltre potrebbe anche aiutare queste persone ad agire in modo più saggio.
Conoscenza è Potere. 

Rapporti Sani? Ma quali rapporti sani? Dov'è la sanità? Ma non lo capite che stiamo andando incontro ad una crisi delle coscienze? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmQHm4nnYL4&hd=1
E te ne metto un'altra di canzone, ancora più pertinente: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFUDEiZ7xhU&hd=1 Così capisci su che binari viaggio io, un binario che non c'entra nulla col giustificare le corna o non capire la sofferenza di chi è tradito, è solo lo step successivo, quello più distaccato di chi ha individuato un problema di fondo.
 Scalpitare ed attaccarsi con forza ad una morale forse ormai obsoleta o, analogamente, liquidare il tutto con la formula semplicistica "amore libero a gogo", è riduttivo e improduttivo. 


Inoltre, ti ricordo, che non sai con chi stai parlando. Bada bene a chi insulti caro Daniele, perchè tu non sai se io ho sofferto, come e per colpa di chi e non sai qual'è il mio rapporto con il suicidio. Lo sai? 
No, non lo sai, ti rispondo io.
E con questo ho chiuso.


----------



## Daniele (1 Luglio 2013)

Questa ragazza che stava tanto bene a prendere cazzi dal migliore amico del suo ragazzo meriterebbe di vivere un incubo reale, come quello in cui ha messo a rischio il suo ragazzo tanto amato. Non solo lo ha tradito, in un colpo solo con la complicità con un coglione sono riusciti a tradire amore e amicizia di un botto...e all'inizio a lei andava anche bene di farsi riempire la fighetta, perchè il suo tizio non le dava il salame quanto voleva lei. E allora lascialo, ma no, perchè lei vuole essere coccolata da lui ed essere la troietta del suo caro amico.
Lei non è ne più e ne meno di una criminale, ha provato a risolvere la cosa, ma permane che il crimine che ha fatto esiste ed è gravissimo visto che oltretutto lui ha già vissuto episodi depressivi e ritornarci vuol dire avere la legittima certezza di non uscirci, quindi per questo lei è una criminale e per rimediare al fattaccio dovrà fare così tanto che persino vendere il culo sulle strade potrebbe diventare lavoro facile.

Quando scoprii il tradimento della mia ex sul suo computer, senza neppure pensarci utilizzai le mie capacità per vedere come si evolveva la situazione in futuro...ho avuto la possibilità di leggere tutto quello che diceva di me lei, di quello che le scrivevano le persone stesse ed alla fin fine ho visto tanta comprensione per lei che era una povera ragazza che aveva sbagliato, e mentre io soffrivo come un cane la gente mi spronava con il bastone in faccia e la carota nel culo per rialzarmi, quindi comprensione ai traditori e bastone e carota in culo ai traditi, questra è la realtà di merda italiana.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Questa ragazza che stava tanto bene a prendere cazzi dal migliore amico del suo ragazzo meriterebbe di vivere un incubo reale, come quello in cui ha messo a rischio il suo ragazzo tanto amato. Non solo lo ha tradito, in un colpo solo con la complicità con un coglione sono riusciti a tradire amore e amicizia di un botto...e all'inizio a lei andava anche bene di farsi riempire la fighetta, perchè il suo tizio non le dava il salame quanto voleva lei. E allora lascialo, ma no, perchè lei vuole essere coccolata da lui ed essere la troietta del suo caro amico.
> Lei non è ne più e ne meno di una criminale, ha provato a risolvere la cosa, ma permane che il crimine che ha fatto esiste ed è gravissimo visto che oltretutto lui ha già vissuto episodi depressivi e ritornarci vuol dire avere la legittima certezza di non uscirci, quindi per questo lei è una criminale e per rimediare al fattaccio dovrà fare così tanto che persino vendere il culo sulle strade potrebbe diventare lavoro facile.
> 
> Quando scoprii il tradimento della mia ex sul suo computer, senza neppure pensarci* utilizzai le mie capacità per vedere come si evolveva la situazione in futuro...*ho avuto la possibilità di leggere tutto quello che diceva di me lei, di quello che le scrivevano le persone stesse ed alla fin fine ho visto tanta comprensione per lei che era una povera ragazza che aveva sbagliato, e mentre io soffrivo come un cane la gente mi spronava con il bastone in faccia e la carota nel culo per rialzarmi, quindi comprensione ai traditori e bastone e carota in culo ai traditi, questra è la realtà di merda italiana.


[video=youtube;kNXw9RshK2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNXw9RshK2o[/video]


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2013)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> IO.


Pensa un pò daniele non arriva neanche ad insultarti..!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Io davvero vorrei smettere di rispondere ma poi leggo certe cose...
> Qui si sta perdendo il senso di quello che è accaduto, mi sembra. E se mi dite che è accaduto sovente, peggio ancora!
> Cari ragazzi, caro Daniele,
> Insultare senza alcuna cognizione di causa una Donna che non solo non ti ha tradito, non ha contribuito alla perdita di tuo padre, non ha contribuito alle manchevolezza della giustizia italiana, insomma non ha contribuito alla tua storia, ma, OLTRETUTTO nemmeno CONOSCE MINIMAMENTE LA TUA STORIA, per aver solo detto, ve lo ricordo:
> ...


Ti approvo. Ma nessuna argomentazione vale per chi sta vivendo un'ossessione. So bene come ci si senta crollare il mondo addosso quando scopri che la persona di cui ti fidavi di più al mondo ha potuto ingannarti e farti tanto male ma volerla paragonare a un omicidio è segno di aver perso ogni senso della realtà. Ma DAVVERO!  Ora con chi non ha il senso della realtà non si può discutere. Il deficiente che mi ha disapprovata perché ho scritto che non ne voglio parlare perché Daniele sta male (e questo per rispetto di Daniele) sappia che è un deficiente, nel senso che manca della minima capacità di comprensione delle parole.


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2013)

*Ecco*



Daniele ha detto:


> Mi spiace, hai una piattezza d'animo che è infinta, sei una ragazzotta come tante altre, una di quelle da portarsi a letto e tradire...tanto è una esperienza come un'altra, perchè se non riesci a capire chi ha provato il suicidio per il danno subito dentro, allora sei messa malissimo, mentre comprendi benissimo le puttanelle e i figli di puttana che tradiscono, cioè chi ha fatto del male e che per te deve essere compreso.
> In Italia il pensare che è solo una questione della vita è il problema, il pensare che il ttradimento sia come una ruota bucata, questo è il problema, perchè si passa da questo ai grandi ladri...che intanto rubano allo stato, mica a te.
> 
> Ma la pochezza intellettuale che esiste in Italia spero di essermela lasciata alle spalle, esistono tanti posti migliori e tante persone migliori al mondo con cui poter legare, di certo non con una persona come te la cui pochezza è a livelli imprescindibili.
> ...


Magari sei stato eccessivo,ma ho la tua stessa opinione...!


----------



## Daniele (1 Luglio 2013)

JB, conoscendola volevo sapere che cosa avrebbe sparato in giro. Quando mi aveva tradito e lasciato senza dire nulla, disse che "ci eravamo lasciati" non che mi aveva mollato in tre secondi netti. Quando poi è tornata e poi ci siamo mollati perchè non riuscivo per nulla a superare la cosa, lei ha inziato a fare subito la puttanella online, mentre io stavo da cani per il suo atto scoperto e nel frattempo ogni volta che le mandavo delle offese al telefono poi si sfogava con altre persone facendo la vittima della situazione, del genere "ho lasciato il mio ragazzo e lui non mi lascia stare" e giù di consigli sul come denunciarmi e via, ma mai che abbia spiegato quel cavolo che mi ha fatto, mai ha detto ad altri che io ero così perchè mi aveva tradito e sapeva che non avrei retto.
Qundi ho scoperto come si autoassolvono i traditori del cazzo, con le bugie. Questa consapevolezza mi ha fatto più male che bene, in quanto mi sono reso conto quanto ogni giorno che passa un traditore non valga neppure una formichina, sono sempre loro le vittima, poveri idioti!


----------



## beatl (1 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> JB, conoscendola volevo sapere che cosa avrebbe sparato in giro. Quando mi aveva tradito e lasciato senza dire nulla, disse che "ci eravamo lasciati" non che mi aveva mollato in tre secondi netti. Quando poi è tornata e poi ci siamo mollati perchè non riuscivo per nulla a superare la cosa, lei ha inziato a fare subito la puttanella online, mentre io stavo da cani per il suo atto scoperto e nel frattempo ogni volta che le mandavo delle offese al telefono poi si sfogava con altre persone facendo la vittima della situazione, del genere "ho lasciato il mio ragazzo e lui non mi lascia stare" e giù di consigli sul come denunciarmi e via, ma mai che abbia spiegato quel cavolo che mi ha fatto, mai ha detto ad altri che io ero così perchè mi aveva tradito e sapeva che non avrei retto.
> Qundi ho scoperto come si autoassolvono i traditori del cazzo, con le bugie. Questa consapevolezza mi ha fatto più male che bene, in quanto mi sono reso conto quanto ogni giorno che passa un traditore non valga neppure una formichina, sono sempre loro le vittima, poveri idioti!



Purtroppo traditore e tradimento vivono di sole bugie .. verso sè stessi, verso l'altra persona della coppia e verso il mondo esterno ..


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Luglio 2013)

Non vorrei minimizzare le sofferenze patite da alcuni, ma non ho capito cosa c'entra il suicidio (o il tentativo di suicidio) con le corna subite.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> JB, conoscendola volevo sapere che cosa avrebbe sparato in giro. Quando mi aveva tradito e lasciato senza dire nulla, disse che "ci eravamo lasciati" non che mi aveva mollato in tre secondi netti. Quando poi è tornata e poi ci siamo mollati perchè non riuscivo per nulla a superare la cosa, lei ha inziato a fare subito la puttanella online, mentre io stavo da cani per il suo atto scoperto e nel frattempo ogni volta che le mandavo delle offese al telefono poi si sfogava con altre persone facendo la vittima della situazione, del genere "ho lasciato il mio ragazzo e lui non mi lascia stare" e giù di consigli sul come denunciarmi e via, ma mai che abbia spiegato quel cavolo che mi ha fatto, *mai ha detto ad altri che io ero così perchè mi aveva tradito e sapeva che non avrei retto.*


Quindi se ti avesse lasciato per altri motivi e senza tradirti, l'avresti presa sportivamente?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non vorrei minimizzare le sofferenze patite da alcuni, ma non ho capito cosa c'entra il suicidio (o il tentativo di suicidio) con le corna subite.


Lungi da me dare ragione a Daniele ma c'entra con il senso di responsabilità e con gli obblighi che ci si assume attraverso le promesse con la persona che poi si tradisce. Certo nel suo caso una ragazzina non era consapevole di mettersi con una persona tanto fragile, benché molto più grande di lei.


----------



## Daniele (1 Luglio 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quindi se ti avesse lasciato per altri motivi e senza tradirti, l'avresti presa sportivamente?


Come ho già fatto nella mia vita, ma pensa che bello la vita di una persona a cui muore il padre e che vede tutta la sau vita in pasto a sciacalli che promettono aiuti e che prendono a man bassa tutto...poi arriva una puttanella, ti dice di darle fiducia, che lei non è come la ex che mi aveva tradito per il dentista, che lei è una ragazza che capisce come ci si sente quando si ha un qualcosa di brutto che è successo nella vita perchè lei è stata investita gravemente da una macchina, e poi...bugie e sfruttamento della mia persona per il scopo unico del suo benessere, per sentirsi meno sola alla morte di suo nonno, visto che io le volevo bene e potevo aiutarla.
Quello che mi ha fatto male sono le bugie e lo sfruttamento della mia persona e lei sapeva, cazzo se sapeva.


----------



## tesla (1 Luglio 2013)

non ho capito cosa ci sia di difficile da capire nel fatto che alcune persone possano vivere il tradimento in modo tragico e imprevedibile.
persone fragili, insospettabilmente fragili.
cioè, ma li sentite i telegiornali? ci sono sia suicidi che omicidi.
ora qui, se vogliamo addentrarci nel "è giusto-non è giusto" credo converremo tutti che NON sia giusto ammazzare qualcuno, ma non stiamo a nasconderci dietro un ditino dicendo "ooooooohhhh ci si uccide-ooooooooh si uccide".

è plausibile uccidersi per una fabbrica piena di debiti, perchè si è licenziati e non è plausibile spararsi se la propria storia d'amore e la propria famiglia viene annientata?

daniele si esprimerà anche a colpi d'alabarda, ma quello che dice è piuttosto vicino alla verità, ne possiamo convenire.

se qualcuno decide che è percorribile la strada del tradimento, della bugia, della menzogna, del pisello pret-a-porter, può anche mettere in preventivo di prendersi una schioppettata nel culo, un pugno in faccia... che sia giusto o meno, questa è l'eventualità.


----------



## devastata (1 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa ci sia di difficile da capire nel fatto che alcune persone possano vivere il tradimento in modo tragico e imprevedibile.
> persone fragili, insospettabilmente fragili.
> cioè, ma li sentite i telegiornali? ci sono sia suicidi che omicidi.
> ora qui, se vogliamo addentrarci nel "è giusto-non è giusto" credo converremo tutti che NON sia giusto ammazzare qualcuno, ma non stiamo a nasconderci dietro un ditino dicendo "ooooooohhhh ci si uccide-ooooooooh si uccide".
> ...


Ti bacerei, non avrei saputo dirlo meglio.


----------



## tesla (1 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ti bacerei, non avrei saputo dirlo meglio.


ecco porca miseria, baciatemi un po'! :carneval:


----------



## passante (1 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ti bacerei, non avrei saputo dirlo meglio.


pure io (sulla guancia )


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa ci sia di difficile da capire nel fatto che alcune persone possano vivere il tradimento in modo tragico e imprevedibile.
> persone fragili, insospettabilmente fragili.
> cioè, ma li sentite i telegiornali? ci sono sia suicidi che omicidi.
> ora qui, se vogliamo addentrarci nel "è giusto-non è giusto" credo converremo tutti che NON sia giusto ammazzare qualcuno, ma non stiamo a nasconderci dietro un ditino dicendo "ooooooohhhh ci si uccide-ooooooooh si uccide".
> ...


Dici molto bene insospettabilmente fragili...
E ti confido una cosa...
Una volta una persona mi disse...ah tu sei un libro aperto per me...
E io
Ah si?
Allora come mai non leggi nella prefazione a caratteri cubitali "Maneggiare con cura fragile?"

Io provo una grande "compassione" per Daniele...
Grande...

Perchè io quella volta ebbi una grandissima fortuna: non fui lasciato solo, ma fui costretto a scegliere o reagire o perdere tutte le persone che mi volevano veramente bene...

La Cina sta facendo molto bene a questo ragazzo...
E mi pare che nell'ultimo anno sia molto migliorato a dispetto di tanti discorsi insulsi e inconcludenti...

E dicono che bisogna guardarsi dall'ira dei buoni...
Dicono...

Ma intanto passet dopo passet Daniele migliora...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ecco porca miseria, baciatemi un po'! :carneval:


Ah grandio io come minimo ti caccerei la lingua in bocca...
Ovvio travestito da donna no?
Dai uffi tesla...senti ce l'ho piccolo se lo nascondo fra le gambe...posso arrivare ad assomigliare in qualche modo ad una donna no?


----------



## devastata (1 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> pure io (sulla guancia )



Sempre detto che, l'unico motivo per cui mi piacete poco:carneval:, è che siete un'occasione persa per noi donne, non parliamo delle ragazze giovani.

Se penso poi al ballerino della Scala, Bolle, mannaggia!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa ci sia di difficile da capire nel fatto che alcune persone possano vivere il tradimento in modo tragico e imprevedibile.
> persone fragili, insospettabilmente fragili.
> cioè, ma li sentite i telegiornali? ci sono sia suicidi che omicidi.
> ora qui, se vogliamo addentrarci nel "è giusto-non è giusto" credo converremo tutti che NON sia giusto ammazzare qualcuno, ma non stiamo a nasconderci dietro un ditino dicendo "ooooooohhhh ci si uccide-ooooooooh si uccide".
> ...


Se una persona è tanto fragile può succedere, appunto, per aver perso il lavoro o perché ha perso il cane. Non si può far carico alle persone che di quello che hanno fatto e non delle conseguenze che la vittima può amplificare. Non voglio certo difendere chi tradisce ma non si può considerare un traditore alla stregua di un omicida.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sempre detto che, l'unico motivo per cui mi piacete poco:carneval:, è che siete un'occasione persa per noi donne, non parliamo delle ragazze giovani.
> 
> Se penso poi al ballerino della Scala, Bolle, mannaggia!


Ma ci sono deficienti anche tra gli omo, non solo tra gli etero, Passante è intelligente.


----------



## Camomilla (1 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa ci sia di difficile da capire nel fatto che alcune persone possano vivere il tradimento in modo tragico e imprevedibile.
> persone fragili, insospettabilmente fragili.
> cioè, ma li sentite i telegiornali? ci sono sia suicidi che omicidi.
> ora qui, se vogliamo addentrarci nel "è giusto-non è giusto" credo converremo tutti che NON sia giusto ammazzare qualcuno, ma non stiamo a nasconderci dietro un ditino dicendo "ooooooohhhh ci si uccide-ooooooooh si uccide".
> ...



Lo mettesse,lo mettesse pure in preventivo,l'eventualità ci stà!


----------



## tesla (1 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dicono...
> 
> Ma intanto passet dopo passet Daniele migliora...


si è vero, ne sono convinta anch'io. 
e ne sono contenta come se fosse un amico che conosco da tempo.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah grandio io come minimo ti caccerei la lingua in bocca...
> Ovvio travestito da donna no?
> Dai uffi tesla...senti ce l'ho piccolo se lo nascondo fra le gambe...posso arrivare ad assomigliare in qualche modo ad una donna no?


ma smettila sporcaccione! 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una persona è tanto fragile può succedere, appunto, per aver perso il lavoro o perché ha perso il cane. Non si può far carico alle persone che di quello che hanno fatto e non delle conseguenze che la vittima può amplificare. Non voglio certo difendere chi tradisce ma non si può considerare un traditore alla stregua di un omicida.


si, può succedere per tanti motivi, ma questo sembra così insulso, assurdo da risultare ancora più feroce.
la morte è inevitabile.
mentire, far sentire il proprio partner una merda è una cosa spaventosa, lo sanno tutti*.



*quelli intellettualmente sinceri


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Come ho già fatto nella mia vita, ma pensa che bello la vita di una persona a cui muore il padre e che vede tutta la sau vita in pasto a sciacalli che promettono aiuti e che prendono a man bassa tutto...poi arriva una puttanella, ti dice di darle fiducia, che lei non è come la ex che mi aveva tradito per il dentista, che lei è una ragazza che capisce come ci si sente quando si ha un qualcosa di brutto che è successo nella vita perchè lei è stata investita gravemente da una macchina, e poi...bugie e sfruttamento della mia persona per il scopo unico del suo benessere, per sentirsi meno sola alla morte di suo nonno, visto che io le volevo bene e potevo aiutarla.
> Quello che mi ha fatto male sono le bugie e lo sfruttamento della mia persona e lei sapeva, cazzo se sapeva.


Daniele bisogna che noi uomini impariamo a camminare con le nostre gambe.
Senza mai affidarci agli altri.
Dice la Bibbia Maledetto l'uomo che confida nell'uomo.

E pensa a cosa diceva Carnera
Sul ring vince non chi sa menare pugni, ma chi sa resistere in piedi ai colpi che riceve...

E infatti Simone Weil ha immagini terrificanti quando parla dell'uomo colpito dalla sventura...
Nudo per terra che si contorce come un verme...
E dice...è necessario che la sua anima non smetta d'amare...

Ricordati Daniele ti parlo come ad un fratello
Quelli che ti compatiscono saranno i primi a fotterti...

Confida in quelli che ti dicono...
Ok amico mio, ma non sei ancora morto.

Se solo tu...se solo tu...

Ma hai mai visto film Bianco di Kieslovsky?

Quanti pianti ci ho fatto diosanto...

Ma se proprio la vuoi sapere lui è mirabile come riesce mettere lei al suo posto...

In particolare, in questo film, il regista sviluppa il tema dell'uguaglianza, interpretando questo valore più come un obiettivo, un'aspirazione da conseguire, che come un presupposto necessario del vivere umano. È il desiderio - destinato a naufragare - di ricostruire una parità inizialmente tradita, quello che spinge, infatti, il protagonista maschile, Karol Karol, a una vera e propria metamorfosi esistenziale, che lo porterà, infine, a sovvertire completamente il suo destino e quello dell'ex moglie, Dominique.


----------



## Zod (1 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa ci sia di difficile da capire nel fatto che alcune persone possano vivere il tradimento in modo tragico e imprevedibile.
> persone fragili, insospettabilmente fragili.
> cioè, ma li sentite i telegiornali? ci sono sia suicidi che omicidi.
> ora qui, se vogliamo addentrarci nel "è giusto-non è giusto" credo converremo tutti che NON sia giusto ammazzare qualcuno, ma non stiamo a nasconderci dietro un ditino dicendo "ooooooohhhh ci si uccide-ooooooooh si uccide".
> ...


Non è molto intelligente compiere un reato in risposta a ciò che reato non è. La violenza non deve mai essere una strada accettabile. Ci sono altri mezzi, ma mai la violenza fisica. 

State facendo apologia di reato.

Dal mio punto di vista chi reagisce con la violenza al tradimento meritava di essere tradito.

Non si tratta di parare il culo ai disonesti, la violenza non è mai una via percorribile in nessun caso. 

S*B


----------



## tesla (1 Luglio 2013)

mi quoto da sola perchè non capisco dove sia l'apologia di reato 




tesla ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa ci sia di difficile da capire nel fatto che alcune persone possano vivere il tradimento in modo tragico e imprevedibile.
> persone fragili, insospettabilmente fragili.
> cioè, ma li sentite i telegiornali? ci sono sia suicidi che omicidi.
> ora qui, se vogliamo addentrarci nel "è giusto-non è giusto" credo converremo tutti che NON sia giusto ammazzare qualcuno, ma non stiamo a nasconderci dietro un ditino dicendo "ooooooohhhh ci si uccide-ooooooooh si uccide".
> ...



si parla di EVENTUALITA'
se tu rubi c'è l'eventualità di essere messo in galera.
è una minaccia? no è una constatazione


----------



## Fantastica (1 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Quelli che ti compatiscono saranno i primi a fotterti...*
> 
> *Confida in quelli che ti dicono...
> Ok amico mio, ma non sei ancora morto.
> ...


Quotone sui primi due grassetti. Film Bianco meraviglioso.:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa ci sia di difficile da capire nel fatto che alcune persone possano vivere il tradimento in modo tragico e imprevedibile.
> persone fragili, insospettabilmente fragili.
> cioè, ma li sentite i telegiornali? ci sono sia suicidi che omicidi.
> ora qui, se vogliamo addentrarci nel "è giusto-non è giusto" credo converremo tutti che NON sia giusto ammazzare qualcuno, ma non stiamo a nasconderci dietro un ditino dicendo "ooooooohhhh ci si uccide-ooooooooh si uccide".
> ...


Scusa ma devo fare un distinguo se no scambiamo lucciole per lanterne riguardo agli omicidi ( che mi risultano essere più che altro  da parte di uomini rispetto alle loro ex )  nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi quelle donne assassinate non avevano  tradito ma bensì erano semplicemente fuggite da un uomo ( il loro : marito, fidanzato, compagno) che.                      Le picchiava, usava maltrattamenti  psicologici costanti  e spesso  le derubava.Occhio perche' si di rischia di avallare un vero e proprio omicidio effettuato da persone già violente A PRESCINDERE


----------



## Zod (1 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi quoto da sola perchè non capisco dove sia l'apologia di reato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non si può dire "se tradisci puoi aspettarti che qualcuno ti ammazzi". È una eventualità che non può esistere, ed ammetterla come plausibile equivale a giustificarla. Sono affermazioni pericolose, denigranti per la razza umana, un po' come dire "se giri in minigonna da sola di notte puoi aspettarti che qualcuno ti stupri". 

Non vorrei che per disapprovare il tradimento si finisca con l'approvare una qualunque forma di violenza. 

S*B


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non si può dire "se tradisci puoi aspettarti che qualcuno ti ammazzi". È una eventualità che non può esistere, ed ammetterla come plausibile equivale a giustificarla. Sono affermazioni pericolose, denigranti per la razza umana, un po' come dire "se giri in minigonna da sola di notte puoi aspettarti che qualcuno ti stupri".
> 
> Non vorrei che per disapprovare il tradimento si finisca con l'approvare una qualunque forma di violenza.
> 
> S*B


Quoto e se posso approvo


----------



## beatl (1 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa ci sia di difficile da capire nel fatto che alcune persone possano vivere il tradimento in modo tragico e imprevedibile.
> persone fragili, insospettabilmente fragili.
> cioè, ma li sentite i telegiornali? ci sono sia suicidi che omicidi.
> ora qui, se vogliamo addentrarci nel "è giusto-non è giusto" credo converremo tutti che NON sia giusto ammazzare qualcuno, ma non stiamo a nasconderci dietro un ditino dicendo "ooooooohhhh ci si uccide-ooooooooh si uccide".
> ...


Già' ..la gente spesso dimentica che le azioni hanno conseguenze, sempre.. ed un vecchio detto recita che chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta...e quasi sempre i proverbi ci beccano


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi quoto da sola perchè non capisco dove sia l'apologia di reato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'apologia di reato è esaltare,dare un valore positivo ad una azione delittuosa.   considerare come conseguenza possibile del tradimento il finire ammazzati non è un'esaltazione esplicita.  è vero.

ma suona lo stesso come una giustificazione ad agire.   e confortare il pensiero di chi crede questo non è più reato,ma è pericoloso lo stesso

secondo te,quale dovrebbe essere il limite massimo di reazione da parte di un tradito?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'apologia di reato è esaltare,dare un valore positivo ad una azione delittuosa.   considerare come conseguenza possibile del tradimento il finire ammazzati non è un'esaltazione esplicita.  è vero.
> 
> ma suona lo stesso come una giustificazione ad agire.   e confortare il pensiero di chi crede questo non è più reato,ma è pericoloso lo stesso
> 
> secondo te,quale dovrebbe essere il limite massimo di reazione da parte di un tradito?


Andarsene


----------



## beatl (1 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'apologia di reato è esaltare,dare un valore positivo ad una azione delittuosa.   considerare come conseguenza possibile del tradimento il finire ammazzati non è un'esaltazione esplicita.  è vero.
> 
> ma suona lo stesso come una giustificazione ad agire.   e confortare il pensiero di chi crede questo non è più reato,ma è pericoloso lo stesso
> *
> secondo te,quale dovrebbe essere il limite massimo di reazione da parte di un tradito?*


Mah.. Difficile dirsi...io avrei tirato due ceffoni sonori a mia moglie... Ma mi sono trattenuto...Poi ci sono le reazioni che tu "subisci" in seguito al tradimento ..ovvero tutti i problemi che una persona "fragile", ma io preferisco chiamare sensibile, si vede, suo malgrado, dover affrontare .. ed il problema e quel "suo malgrado" ..perché sto tizio si vede tradito e pure "cazziato" di essere fragile.. Mah


----------



## tesla (1 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma devo fare un distinguo se no scambiamo lucciole per lanterne riguardo agli omicidi ( che mi risultano essere più che altro  da parte di uomini rispetto alle loro ex )  nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi quelle donne assassinate non avevano  tradito ma bensì erano semplicemente fuggite da un uomo ( il loro : marito, fidanzato, compagno) che.                      Le picchiava, usava maltrattamenti  psicologici costanti  e spesso  le derubava.Occhio perche' si di rischia di avallare un vero e proprio omicidio effettuato da persone già violente A PRESCINDERE


le persone già violente a prescindere sono quelle che allo stadio si corcano di legnate, quelle persone che hanno figli coi lividi, che se gli "rubi" un parcheggio ti spaccano un cric in testa. 
credo che per queste persone valga semplicemente la prima occasione che si presenta.
ri-sottolineo che nel caso del tradimento, si possa sempre cercare un'altra strada, cioè lasciare la persona che non si ama più o cercare "stimoli" di ogni genere altrove.
e ripeto che non sto sdoganando la violenza come reazione consona al tradimento, bensì spiegando che lo stato mentale di un tradito potrebbe arrivare a tanto.
*sbagliando
*



Zod ha detto:


> "se giri in minigonna da sola di notte puoi aspettarti che qualcuno ti stupri".


ma scusa tu potendo scegliere, diresti a tua figlia che è prudente girare in minigonna la notte, oppure le diresti "beh occhio perchè non si sa mai"?
*non sto dicendo che chi si mette la minigonna si va' a cercare uno stupro e se lo merita*



perplesso ha detto:


> secondo te,quale dovrebbe essere il limite massimo di reazione da parte di un tradito?


andarsene, prendere baracca e burattini  e nel minor tempo possibile lasciare il partner ai suoi "hobby", possibilmente sistemando le cose in modo che legalmente non possa accampare diritti che non gli spettano.
questa possibilità nel caso che il partner fedifrago fosse un traditore di quelli impenitenti; non i traditori da sbandata che rinsaviscono e cercano di ricostruire, in questo caso credo che un tentativo di ricucire ci possa stare ampiamente.

ribadisco NON giustifico la violenza in alcun caso, prendo solo atto che esiste.
è una sottile differenza da cogliere, ma fondamentale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non si può dire "se tradisci puoi aspettarti che qualcuno ti ammazzi". È una eventualità che non può esistere, ed ammetterla come plausibile equivale a giustificarla. Sono affermazioni pericolose, denigranti per la razza umana, un po' come dire "se giri in minigonna da sola di notte puoi aspettarti che qualcuno ti stupri".
> 
> Non vorrei che per disapprovare il tradimento si finisca con l'approvare una qualunque forma di violenza.
> 
> S*B


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> le persone già violente a prescindere sono quelle che allo stadio si corcano di legnate, quelle persone che hanno figli coi lividi, che se gli "rubi" un parcheggio ti spaccano un cric in testa.
> credo che per queste persone valga semplicemente la prima occasione che si presenta.
> ri-sottolineo che nel caso del tradimento, si possa sempre cercare un'altra strada, cioè lasciare la persona che non si ama più o cercare "stimoli" di ogni genere altrove.
> e ripeto che non sto sdoganando la violenza come reazione consona al tradimento, bensì spiegando che lo stato mentale di un tradito potrebbe arrivare a tanto.
> ...


Ci sono tante cose che non dovrebbero accadere eppure accadono ma considerarle come reazioni possibili con un'implicita valutazione di congruità lo trovo sbagliato. So benissimo che il male non potrà mai essere eliminato ma ci sono specifici mali che possono essere prima resi sempre più marginali e poi eliminati se gradualmente vengono considerati abnormi e inaccettabili e non possibili.
Oppure chi ha subito tradimenti e non ha compiuto violenze né su di sé né sugli altri deve essere considerato straordinario (forte o debole non cambia)?!


----------



## tesla (1 Luglio 2013)

aiuto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! non riesco a spiegarmi.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> aiuto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! non riesco a spiegarmi.


Forse non riesco a spiegarmi io.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse non riesco a spiegarmi io.


Entrambe ?


----------



## tesla (1 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse non riesco a spiegarmi io.


io non sto dicendo che la violenza sia una reazione condivisibile


----------



## Fantastica (1 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> questa possibilità nel caso che il partner fedifrago fosse un traditore di quelli impenitenti; non i traditori da sbandata che rinsaviscono e cercano di ricostruire, in questo caso credo che un tentativo di ricucire ci possa stare ampiamente.


Non sono mai contemplati i traditori che si innamorano davvero. E' la terza tipologia, ed esiste. Nemmeno poi così rara.


----------



## tesla (1 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non sono mai contemplati i traditori che si innamorano davvero. E' la terza tipologia, ed esiste. Nemmeno poi così rara.


dovrebbero semplicemente avere la correttezza di dirlo


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> io non sto dicendo che la violenza sia una reazione condivisibile


Infatti non avevo capito questo. Non condivido il mettere in conto la possibilità di una reazione violenta. Io *non voglio *metterla in conto. Così come so che avvengono furti e rapine ma non metto in conto di subirne io. So che pur non mettendola in conto c'è ugualmente la possibilità che accadano ma le rifiuto diciamo ideologicamente. E' un atteggiamento che, se diffuso, limiterebbe molto le azioni violente.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non sono mai contemplati i traditori che si innamorano davvero. E' la terza tipologia, ed esiste. Nemmeno poi così rara.





tesla ha detto:


> dovrebbero semplicemente avere la correttezza di dirlo


L'innamorarsi è una conseguenza del tradimento, non la causa.


----------



## devastata (1 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> dovrebbero semplicemente avere la correttezza di dirlo



Soprattutto dovrebbero trovare il coraggio di andarsene.


----------



## tesla (1 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti non avevo capito questo. Non condivido il mettere in conto la possibilità di una reazione violenta. Io *non voglio *metterla in conto. Così come so che avvengono furti e rapine ma non metto in conto di subirne io. So che pur non mettendola in conto c'è ugualmente la possibilità che accadano ma le rifiuto diciamo ideologicamente. E' un atteggiamento che, se diffuso, limiterebbe molto le azioni violente.


è come dire che non metti in conto di cadere dalla moto, quindi non metti il casco.

secondo me più che limitare le azioni violente le aumenterebbe in modo esponenziale, in quanto ognuno di noi avrebbe comportamenti privi della minima prudenza.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> è come dire che non metti in conto di cadere dalla moto, quindi non metti il casco.
> 
> secondo me più che limitare le azioni violente le aumenterebbe in modo esponenziale, in quanto ognuno di noi avrebbe comportamenti privi della minima prudenza.


Non metto in conto di cadere e quindi ci vado (Esempio sbagliato perché NON vado in moto:mrgreen se mettessi in conto un incidente (che SO possibile) starei a casa. No, per me, il non mettere il conto la violenza come possibile ne evidenzia il suo essere abnorme e inaccettabile e più gravemente sanzionabile. Infatti quando era messa in conto dalla giurisprudenza esisteva il delitto d'onore.


----------



## tesla (1 Luglio 2013)

sono stremata brunetta 

io sceglierei l'opzione "vado con cognizione di causa, cioè mi premunisco nel caso qualcosa vada storto"


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> sono stremata brunetta
> 
> io sceglierei l'opzione "vado con cognizione di causa, cioè mi premunisco nel caso qualcosa vada storto"


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> *dovrebbero semplicemente avere la correttezza di dirlo*





devastata ha detto:


> *Soprattutto dovrebbero trovare il coraggio di andarsene*.



super quoto:festa:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non sono mai contemplati i traditori che si innamorano davvero. E' la terza tipologia, ed esiste. Nemmeno poi così rara.


Ce n'è una quarta, sono i traditori che amano, ma è più unica che rara.
E volevo dire che anche se ho quotato spider capisco benissimo cosa volevi dire, tesla


----------



## Daniele (2 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lungi da me dare ragione a Daniele ma c'entra con il senso di responsabilità e con gli obblighi che ci si assume attraverso le promesse con la persona che poi si tradisce.* Certo nel suo caso una ragazzina non era consapevole di mettersi con una persona tanto fragile*, benché molto più grande di lei.


Brunetta, è quello che forse non si è capito, lei era conoscia della mia fragilità e dei motivi di essa, forse l'unica persona a cui avevo confessato quello che nella mia vita avevo provato, come io sapevo delle sue fragilità che mai ho usato. 
Tutti pensano a lei come una bella fighetta superficiale, no, questo è il peggio, non lo era per nulla, ha voluto diventare bella fighetta, ma dopo perchè è dimagrita, era una ragazza intelligente ed in gamba ma molto insicura per colpa di un paio di ragazzi che l'avevano trattata davvero male, ma proprio a livelli di un cane. Voglio far comprendere che lei quando ha tradito non era magari conscia di quello che mi stava facendo, ma quando mi ha lasciato nel mio brodo a farmi fuori, ne era consapevole, ma semplicemente non sapendo cosa fare ha scelto di fottersene, neppure provare a fare qualcosa pur sbagliando.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'innamorarsi è una conseguenza del tradimento, non la causa.


Mah per me l'innamorarsi è una conseguenza al piacersi e frequentarsi che a sua volta è una delle cause ( per me la primaria) che spingono un uomo e una donna a finire a letto assieme.

Ossia non è che vado con un'altra perchè tu non mi piaci più, anzi, proprio perchè non voglio perderti sto attento a non farmi beccare, ma vado con un'altra semplicemente perchè ai miei occhi è semplicemente irresistibile...

E quando una cosa trascende ogni mio controllo...

Secondo me proprio la paura di innamorarsi fa si che una persona rinunci a finire a letto con una persona che ha la sola colpa di piacerle un casino.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Brunetta, è quello che forse non si è capito, lei era conoscia della mia fragilità e dei motivi di essa, forse l'unica persona a cui avevo confessato quello che nella mia vita avevo provato, come io sapevo delle sue fragilità che mai ho usato.
> Tutti pensano a lei come una bella fighetta superficiale, no, questo è il peggio, non lo era per nulla, ha voluto diventare bella fighetta, ma dopo perchè è dimagrita, era una ragazza intelligente ed in gamba ma molto insicura per colpa di un paio di ragazzi che l'avevano trattata davvero male, ma proprio a livelli di un cane. Voglio far comprendere che lei quando ha tradito non era magari conscia di quello che mi stava facendo, ma quando mi ha lasciato nel mio brodo a farmi fuori, ne era consapevole, ma semplicemente non sapendo cosa fare ha scelto di fottersene, neppure provare a fare qualcosa pur sbagliando.


Daniele già te lo dissi...
Elaborò un sistema per cui sapeva che così si liberava di te...
Eri troppo innamorato no?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Brunetta, è quello che forse non si è capito, lei era conoscia della mia fragilità e dei motivi di essa, forse l'unica persona a cui avevo confessato quello che nella mia vita avevo provato, come io sapevo delle sue fragilità che mai ho usato.
> Tutti pensano a lei come una bella fighetta superficiale, no, questo è il peggio, non lo era per nulla, ha voluto diventare bella fighetta, ma dopo perchè è dimagrita, era una ragazza intelligente ed in gamba ma molto insicura per colpa di un paio di ragazzi che l'avevano trattata davvero male, ma proprio a livelli di un cane. Voglio far comprendere che lei quando ha tradito non era magari conscia di quello che mi stava facendo, ma quando mi ha lasciato nel mio brodo a farmi fuori, ne era consapevole, ma semplicemente non sapendo cosa fare ha scelto di fottersene, neppure provare a fare qualcosa pur sbagliando.


Tu dovresti arrivare a capire che è normalissimo che le persone con le quali instauri delle relazioni amorose per forza di cose sono tarate, per un verso o per l'altro, altrimenti mica starebbero con te.


----------



## tesla (2 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Elaborò un sistema per cui sapeva che così si liberava di te...
> Eri troppo innamorato no?


quoto il conte perchè è vero.
io nel mio caso non ci volevo credere che arrivasse a quel punto, eppure qui me lo avevano detto ed era anche la teoria  di tanti amici, nonchè della mia psicologa.

 me lo ha confermato proprio lei, tempo dopo. 

"mi sono fatta scoprire, perchè non sapevo più come fare, ho fatto scoppiare una bomba perchè non sapevo come farla finita".
ancora più doloroso se vogliamo, ma lei sostiene di averlo fatto inconsciamente.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> quoto il conte perchè è vero.
> io nel mio caso non ci volevo credere che arrivasse a quel punto, eppure qui me lo avevano detto ed era anche la teoria  di tanti amici, nonchè della mia psicologa.
> 
> me lo ha confermato proprio lei, tempo dopo.
> ...


Ma siamo sempre noi a fregarci con le nostre mani...
Se tio ti dico se mi lasci muoro tu sai come uccidere il conte...
Ma se tu mi dici tutta smorfiosa se ti lascio tu come farai?

E ti senti rispondere...Semplice mia cara, me ne trovo un'altra che per me l'una o l'altra pari sono...

Vedi che faccia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu dovresti arrivare a capire che è normalissimo che le persone con le quali instauri delle relazioni amorose per forza di cose sono tarate, per un verso o per l'altro, altrimenti mica starebbero con te.


Mah se sono persone furbe dicono...
Ok Dan...le tue sparate scrivele in quel casso di forum e non tediarci con queste cose...

In fondo ti piaccia o meno

Sono sicuro
che le persone fuori di qui

Si pappano il meglio di Daniele e noi ci sorbiamo il peggio

Perchè a questo siamo stati chiamati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Joey...va in mona va...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah se sono persone furbe dicono...
> Ok Dan...le tue sparate scrivele in quel casso di forum e non tediarci con queste cose...
> 
> In fondo ti piaccia o meno
> ...


Ah bè, se il massimo che può dare sto cerebroesente è tipo una scopata ogni tre mesi e pure sofferta il "meglio" è una questione di prospettive.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Brunetta, è quello che forse non si è capito, lei era conoscia della mia fragilità e dei motivi di essa, forse l'unica persona a cui avevo confessato quello che nella mia vita avevo provato, come io sapevo delle sue fragilità che mai ho usato.
> Tutti pensano a lei come una bella fighetta superficiale, no, questo è il peggio, non lo era per nulla, ha voluto diventare bella fighetta, ma dopo perchè è dimagrita, era una ragazza intelligente ed in gamba ma molto insicura per colpa di un paio di ragazzi che l'avevano trattata davvero male, ma proprio a livelli di un cane. Voglio far comprendere che lei quando ha tradito non era magari conscia di quello che mi stava facendo, ma quando mi ha lasciato nel mio brodo a farmi fuori, ne era consapevole, ma semplicemente non sapendo cosa fare ha scelto di fottersene, neppure provare a fare qualcosa pur sbagliando.


Quindi anche lei aveva suoi problemi e fragilità. Non leggi quanto traditori sono stupiti di come il tradito ci soffra? Lei aveva detto che aveva capito invece non era vero, aveva bisogno di te *come tu di lei*.


----------



## emme76 (2 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah per me l'innamorarsi è una conseguenza al piacersi e frequentarsi che a sua volta è una delle cause ( per me la primaria) che spingono un uomo e una donna a finire a letto assieme.
> 
> Ossia non è che vado con un'altra perchè tu non mi piaci più, anzi, proprio perchè non voglio perderti sto attento a non farmi beccare, ma vado con un'altra semplicemente perchè ai miei occhi è semplicemente irresistibile...
> 
> ...


non lo so conte...nel mio caso il mio "amante" ha rinunciato a venire a letto con me non per paura di innamorarsi ma solo per paura di essere scoperto dalla moglie e di perdere capra e cavoli

l'innamoramento nel mio caso non c'entrava nulla, il coinvolgimento, l'attrazione fisica sì, ma non l'innamoramento


----------



## devastata (2 Luglio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> non lo so conte...nel mio caso il mio "amante" *ha rinunciato a venire a letto con me *non per paura di innamorarsi ma solo per paura di essere scoperto dalla moglie e di perdere capra e cavoli
> 
> l'innamoramento nel mio caso non c'entrava nulla, il coinvolgimento, l'attrazione fisica sì, ma non l'innamoramento


E' stato intelligente, e tu più di lui a rassegnarti alla sua scelta.


----------



## emme76 (2 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' stato intelligente, e tu più di lui a rassegnarti alla sua scelta.



bè certo! Anche quando è tornato.... non l'ho più voluto


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> non lo so conte...nel mio caso il mio "amante" ha rinunciato a venire a letto con me non per paura di innamorarsi ma solo per paura di essere scoperto dalla moglie e di perdere capra e cavoli
> 
> l'innamoramento nel mio caso non c'entrava nulla, il coinvolgimento, l'attrazione fisica sì, ma non l'innamoramento


Ma mia dolce ragazza...
Quando le acque si fanno cattive...

Ma porca miseria...
Allora che cosa doveva fare?

Perdere la moglie?
E poi facevi tu la moglie a lui eh?

Però ok innamoriamoci, tanto poi passa...


----------



## emme76 (3 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mia dolce ragazza...
> Quando le acque si fanno cattive...
> 
> Ma porca miseria...
> ...



nessuna intenzione di fargli da moglie
né tanto meno di lasciare il mio compagno

io volevo solo farmici una sco...
niente altro

chiedevo troppo?? :sonar:


----------



## Camomilla (3 Luglio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> nessuna intenzione di fargli da moglie
> né tanto meno di lasciare il mio compagno
> 
> io volevo solo farmici una sco...
> ...


Sì,quell'uomo ha giurato fedeltà ad una donna e tradirla per una scopata extra era già troppo..massima stima per lui...


----------



## beatl (3 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Sì,quell'uomo ha giurato fedeltà ad una donna e tradirla per una scopata extra era già troppo..massima stima per lui...


a me sembra normale


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> nessuna intenzione di fargli da moglie
> né tanto meno di lasciare il mio compagno
> 
> io volevo solo farmici una sco...
> ...


No...
Per me chiedevi poco...
Un'inezia...
Si vede che non gli piaci no?

Capita no?


----------



## emme76 (3 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Sì,quell'uomo ha giurato fedeltà ad una donna e tradirla per una scopata extra era già troppo..massima stima per lui...



sì certo massima stima....infatti è tornato quasi subito.

Alla faccia della fedeltà!


----------



## Frif (3 Luglio 2013)

Gimme Shelter ha detto:


> Ho 25 anni, ho conosciuto il mio compagno R 3 anni fa appena uscita da una convivenza fallimentare con un uomo molto più grande di me. Quando ho conosciuto R lui era insieme al suo migliore amico L. Inizialmente è nata una simpatia, iniziai a frequentare la loro compagnia, entrambi mi chiedevano di uscire. Decisi di uscire con R e cominciammo una bellissima storia. Io ero più cauta vista la brutta esperienza vissuta precedentemente, ma cedendo alle sue richieste abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere insieme dopo un anno. Andava tutto benissimo, e va ancora tutto benissimo, lui è il mio fidanzato, il mio migliore amico, ci divertiamo, c'è quando ho bisogno di lui, mi ama da morire. Ma.... A letto non siamo mai stati fantastici, ho provato a parlargli di questo problema, ma lui subito si offende e si rifiuta di affrontarlo. Devo premettere una cosa: io R e il suo migliore amico L siamo sempre insieme ( vacanze, uscite, concerti etc...) Una sera casualmente mi trovo sola con L (con cui negli anni si è creata molta complicità) e parlando del più e del meno salta fuori la mia insoddisfazione e frustrazione nei riguardi del sesso con R. Per farla breve un altra sera sotto l'effetto di svariate vodke dopo una serata in discoteca io è L finiamo a letto. È fantastico. Succede altre volte, è sempre più fantastico. Il senso di colpa non è lacerante come avrei potuto pensare, ne da parte mia ne da parte sua. Continuiamo la nostra vita come prima, io però trovando in L quello che mi mancava con R sono meno nervosa e suscettibile. Sia io che L siamo terrorizzati da quello che potrebbe succedere se venissimo scoperti, la nostra vita sarebbe distrutta, ma non possiamo fare a meno di vederci. Ormai sono 4 mesi che va avanti così, io non so che fare. Amo R, lui è l'uomo che vorrei sposare e vorrei fosse il padre dei miei figli, però voglio molto bene anche a L, è il mio amante ma anche il mio amico e confidente. Uno completa l'altro. Uno è la tranquillità e la serenità del focolare domestico, l'altro è passione travolgente e divertimento, sommati sono l'uomo perfetto. Non so se dovrei parlarne con R, rischiando di rovinare 3 vite in una volta sola, troncare con L destabilizzando l'equilibrio dei 3 moschettieri, o cercare di destreggiarmi in questo ménage a trois a oltranza... Scusate se vi ho tediato!!


Storia già vista. Abbozzo un finale: non ci sarà bisogno che vi scopra; sarai tu a chiudere con L. e tornerai con la coda tra le gambe da R. senza dir nulla. Lascerai passare un po' di tempo e frazionerai la verità in tanti piccoli pezzettini dilazionati, in modo da farla digerire meglio e sentirti a posto con te stessa. Poi R., dipendentemente dalle sue personali inclinazioni, dovrà dimostrare se è un senzapalle, un idiota o una persona matura e intelligente, decidendo di lasciarti o no. (I giudizi di valore non si prestano a correlazioni ovvie, in questo mio ragionamento). Invece L. piano piano sparirà, perché sarai tu a chiederglielo. Tu vinci, R. vince (oppure si ingabbia), L. perde. 

Vi piace come epilogo?


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Per me chiedevi poco...
> Un'inezia...
> Si vede che non gli piaci no?
> ...


in effetti


----------



## Camomilla (3 Luglio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> sì certo massima stima....infatti è tornato quasi subito.
> 
> Alla faccia della fedeltà!


Beh..ci speravo cazzo!!!Almeno un uomo nell'universo!!Nada de nada! :triste:


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

mi sembra di ricordare, che si sono conosciuti in chat. 

che fa un uomo in un certo tipo di chat, se non vuole tradire la moglie?
ma per carità ... io sono molto ingenua e stupidina ... ma non fino a questo punto. 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti


Ed è una bella botta
per quelle convinte di piacere a tutti...

E lo so ben io...


----------



## Camomilla (3 Luglio 2013)

Spero di non offendere alcuno,ma come cavolo si fa a prendersi una cotta via chat,web,internet,ethernet e convincersi che potrebbe funzionare anche solo per una volta?Non sono ingenua..ho un blog su libero e un profilo su facebook... se deve nascere qualcosa dev'essere a pelle,guardandosi negli occhi...no???


----------



## beatl (3 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Spero di non offendere alcuno,ma come cavolo si fa a prendersi una cotta via chat,web,internet,ethernet e convincersi che potrebbe funzionare anche solo per una volta?Non sono ingenua..ho un blog su libero e un profilo su facebook... se deve nascere qualcosa dev'essere a pelle,guardandosi negli occhi...no???


Concordo ... Aborro Facebook, Twitter e social network in generale (si crede avvicinino le persone, invece alla fine le portano ad allontanarsi a causa della "sovraesposizione sociale" ... un po' come avere un paio di bei vestiti originali oppure una miriade di vestiti di scarsa qualità ... In sostanza la quantità' non riesce a sopperire alla qualità)... ma tutto ciò secondo le mie esperienze.
Tollero i forum perché hanno una impostazione un po' diversa


----------



## devastata (3 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Spero di non offendere alcuno,ma come cavolo si fa a prendersi una cotta via chat,web,internet,ethernet e convincersi che potrebbe funzionare anche solo per una volta?Non sono ingenua..ho un blog su libero e un profilo su facebook... se deve nascere qualcosa dev'essere a pelle,guardandosi negli occhi...no???


Penso che dopo aver chattato passino ai fatti, anzi, sicuramente è cosi, poi da li a funzionare ce ne passa.

Una mia amica ha conosciuto un uomo separato su FB, a lei interessava per motivi di un hobby in comune, appena conosciuti tra loro  sembrava fosse scoppiato un amore incontenibile, folle, detto da entrambi, è durato il tutto pochi mesi, anche a causa dei piccoli problemi, superabili, della ex di lui,  lui però voleva convivere, non aveva voglia e tempo di prolungare il corteggiamento e viaggiare per andare a prenderla e riaccompagnarla a casa,  lei solo divertirsi  e continuare a vivere sola.  Entrambi 50enni.


----------



## Zod (3 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Spero di non offendere alcuno,ma come cavolo si fa a prendersi una cotta via chat,web,internet,ethernet e convincersi che potrebbe funzionare anche solo per una volta?Non sono ingenua..ho un blog su libero e un profilo su facebook... se deve nascere qualcosa dev'essere a pelle,guardandosi negli occhi...no???


Può nascere un'attrazione mentale (trattasi di incontro di menti qui sopra), a cui può seguire un'attrazione fisica (se ci si incontra), a cui può seguire un interesse sentimentale (se le attrazioni durano abbastanza).

Qui sopra alcuni riescono a dire cose di se stessi che nella vita reale non hanno mai raccontato a nessuno. In prospettiva di una Unione futura è un buon punto di partenza.

S*B


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Può nascere un'attrazione mentale (trattasi di incontro di menti qui sopra), a cui può seguire un'attrazione fisica (se ci si incontra), a cui può seguire un interesse sentimentale (se le attrazioni durano abbastanza).
> 
> Qui sopra alcuni riescono a dire cose di se stessi che nella vita reale non hanno mai raccontato a nessuno. In prospettiva di una Unione futura è un buon punto di partenza.
> 
> S*B


Quoto


----------



## emme76 (3 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi sembra di ricordare, che si sono conosciuti in chat.
> 
> ...



in realtà sienne l'intento non era quello, perché non si è trattato di una chat per incontri, anzi si tratta di una chat molto professionale, e che poi la cosa è andata degenerando


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> in realtà sienne l'intento non era quello, perché non si è trattato di una chat per incontri, anzi si tratta di una chat molto professionale, e che poi la cosa è andata degenerando



Ciao

ok ... capito male ... :mrgreen: ... sorry ... 

sienne


----------



## emme76 (3 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... capito male ... :mrgreen: ... sorry ...
> 
> sienne



e di che


----------



## Daniele (4 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Qui sopra alcuni riescono a dire cose di se stessi che nella vita reale non hanno mai raccontato a nessuno. In prospettiva di una Unione futura è un buon punto di partenza.
> 
> S*B


Direi che in prospettiva di una unione futura è quanto peggio si possa fare.
Ogni persona ha bisogno di avere il suo angolo mentale solo per se stesso e quello serve eccome pr la perfetta riuscita della coppia, in caso opposto succedono solo grandi casini.


----------



## sienne (4 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

raccontare certe cose, non significa spogliarsi completamente ... 
un angolo rimane sempre ... 

credo, che dipende molt da che cosa si mette a nudo ... 
sapere alcune cose sin dall'inizio, può aiutare tantissimo ... 
altro che ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2013)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> Non è molto intelligente compiere un reato in risposta a ciò che reato non è. La violenza non deve mai essere una strada accettabile. Ci sono altri mezzi, ma mai la violenza fisica.
> 
> State facendo apologia di reato.
> 
> ...


Ma da dove sei uscito fuori tu?apologia di reato?non sai neanche cosa sia!Dal tuo punto di vista che reagisce con la violenza ad un tradimento meritava di essere tradito?bella profondità di pensiero,che acume,la violenza è sempre inaccettabile,come nessuno merita mai di essere tradito.Pensavo fossi il solito buffoncello,invece sei peggio!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma da dove sei uscito fuori tu?apologia di reato?non sai neanche cosa sia!Dal tuo punto di vista che reagisce con la violenza ad un tradimento meritava di essere tradito?bella profondità di pensiero,che acume,la violenza è sempre inaccettabile,come *nessuno merita mai di essere tradito*.Pensavo fossi il solito buffoncello,invece sei peggio!


Opinabile. In ogni caso mettere sullo stesso piano violenza e tradimento è assurdo.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Opinabile. In ogni caso mettere sullo stesso piano violenza e tradimento è assurdo.


Non ho messo sullo stesso piano violenza e tradimento.Magari si può meritare di essere lasciati ma non traditi!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Non ho messo sullo stesso piano violenza e tradimento*.Magari si può meritare di essere lasciati ma non traditi!


Non mi riferivo a te. Nella vita comunque ci si può meritare tante cose, anche il tradimento. Hai voglia.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te. Nella vita comunque ci si può meritare tante cose, anche il tradimento. Hai voglia.


Cosa dovrei fare per meritare un tradimento?e comunque se anche facessi una qualcosa per meritare un tradimento,sbaglierebbe anche chi tradisce.Trovo il tutto un pò banale!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa dovrei fare per meritare un tradimento?e comunque se anche facessi una qualcosa per meritare un tradimento,sbaglierebbe anche chi tradisce.Trovo il tutto un pò banale!


Guarda che non è che esistono solo i virtuosi e solo i peccatori. Anzi, per lo più noialtro siamo tutti un po' ed un po'. "Sbaglierebbe anche chi tradisce" effettivamente è banale. E' ovvio, però capita e capita che si tradisca per fare male indirettamente, a volte anche con ragione, o almeno una certa dose di. Poi potremmo cavillare di quanto sia giusto punire una persona facendole del male (non fisicamente intendo), ma sarebbe, appunto, banale.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che non è che esistono solo i virtuosi e solo i peccatori. Anzi, per lo più noialtro siamo tutti un po' ed un po'. "Sbaglierebbe anche chi tradisce" effettivamente è banale. E' ovvio, però capita e capita che si tradisca per fare male indirettamente, a volte anche con ragione, o almeno una certa dose di. Poi potremmo cavillare di quanto sia giusto punire una persona facendole del male (non fisicamente intendo), ma sarebbe, appunto, banale.


Succede. Certamente sarebbe sempre meglio parlare e chiarire. Ma a volte sembra tanto difficile.


----------

